# INTEGRATED ENGINEERING's 1.8Turbo 20V product and new release thread.



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This thread will serve as the IE 1.8Turbo 20V product library that we continuously update with our new releases. This will make it easy for you guys to find what you are looking for and we wont be making new threads for every new product on this vast and continuously growing platform. Also, if anyone has any questions, comments, or suggestions please post them in here. We offer a huge inventory for VW/Audi and other makes including internals, valve train, fueling solutions, hardware, OEM parts, billet accessories, turbos, and much more. Not everything will make it into this thread, so if you dont see what you are looking for check www.intengineering.com or e-mail [email protected]










*1.8T Valve Train*








IE carries everything you need to build your 1.8T head, from mild to rev-out wild with cams, valves, guides, seals, etc... including IE's own product line, Ferrea, and Supertech components the sky is the limit.

_IE 1.8T 20V Street Intake Camshaft_








Integrated Engineering is proud to offer this mild street 1.8T intake camshaft. By eliminating the troublesome internal adjusters, and incorporating OE style timing marks, we have not only made this reliable, but also very simple to install. With those issues solved, we set about an extensive program of in house engine dyno testing to optimize this camshaft. The result is a cam set with less harmful harmonics and less excess lift, allowing safer operation at high speed, and improved power under the curve. This cam is intended for applications in the 300-500bhp size range with a OE idle. It was carefully designed for optimum valvetrain harmonics and safe, long life of your components, yet testing has yielded gains of up to 37 peak bhp at 22psi. More info here

_ntegrated Engineering 1.8T 20V Street Intake/Exhaust Camshaft Set_








Integrated Engineering is proud to offer the Street Intake/Exhaust Camshaft Set. This is the next step up in our camshaft line and is intended for applications using turbochargers in the 400-650bhp size range, or when an OE idle is required. It was carefully designed for optimum valvetrain harmonics and safe, long life of your components. Engine dyno testing yielded gains of up to 60 peak bhp at 22psi. This set can be used with or without the matched Integrated Engineering spring and retainer set. More info here

_Integrated Engineering 1.8T 20V Street/Strip Intake/Exhaust Camshaft Set_








For those with high power and when OE idle is not needed the Integrated Engineering street/strip camshaft set is intended for applications using turbochargers in the 500-850bhp size range. Engine dyno testing yielded gains of up to 97 peak bhp at 22psi. Since this set can make power well past 7500 rpms, an Integrated Engineering matched spring and retainer set is highly recommended. More info here

_Integrated Engineering 1.8T 20V Race Intake/Exhaust Camshaft Set For Solid Lifters_








Integrated Engineerings solid lifter race camshaft set is the ultimate for all out race car power. This set is engineered for 1.8T 20V applications using turbochargers in the 500+BHP size and solid lifters. Integrated Engineering matched spring retainer set is highly recommended and must be used with solid lifters only. *coming soon!*

_Integrated Engineering 1.8T Valve Spring/Retainer Kit_








Integrated engineering is proud to bring you this very high quality spring kit. This kit rates which are optimized to match our camshafts and provide proper valve control even with high rpm's and higher lift camshafts then stock. The springs are wound in the USA from the purest spring steel available in the world. They are then nan-peened for incredible fatigue resistence. The retainers are CNC Machined in house from aircraft Titanium to exacting tolerances and surface finish requirements. More info here

_Ferrea 1.8T Valve Spring/Retainer Kit_








Ferrea produces among the top quality valvetrain available, and is trusted by the top racing teams around the world. Heavy duty valve springs will prevent valve float at higher rpm while the titanium retainers will help keep the weight down, while providing extra strength. More info here

_Supertech 1.8T Valve Spring/Titanium Retainer Set_








Supertech valve spring and retainer sets take a two pronged approach by increasing the spring rates meanwhile reducing the mass of the retainer, by using titanium. The use of titanium provides an adequate fatigue life to be acceptable for all but the highest mileage street use. These will allow usage up to 8000 rpm although we have used them for occasional use to 8500rpm on hydraulic lifters. More info here

_Ferrea Intake Valve Set_








Ferrea make's some of the finest quality valvetrain available and is trusted by the top racing teams around the world making them perfect for your 1.8T 20V project when demanding the highest quality valves!
Complete sets of 12 available in standard size More info here
Or
Complete sets of 12 available in +1MM oversize More info here

_Ferrea Super Alloy Exhaust Valve Set_








Ferrea's Super Alloy valves are made from an extremely heat resistant alloy, that is specifically designed for forced induction and nitrous applications.
Complete sets of 8 available in standard size More info here
Or
Compete sets of 8 available in +1MM oversize More info here More info here

_Supertech 1.8T Intake Valve Set_








These are a great starting point for any 1.8t cylinder head build. High quality forged stainless valves are black nitrated for maximum hardness and smoothness. For the price, these are an excellent replacement for stock valves. Single groove keeper setups are also available for extremely high rpm usage. This setup grips the actual shaft of the valve, rather then relying on the material of the three grooves itself to restrain the valve. 
Complete set of 12 intake valves standard size More info here
Complete set of intake valves single groove More info here
Complete set of intake valves single groove +1MM oversize More info here

_Supertech 1.8T Exhaust Valve Set_








High quality forged stainless valves are black nitrated for maximum hardness and smoothness, and make for an excellent replacement for stock valves. More info here

_Supertech 1.8T 20V Exhaust Valve Set INCONEL_








Supertech inconel exhaust valves offer far superior reliability to OEM style stainless, sodium filled exhaust valves which often crumble into the cylinder. the Inconel valves are much more resistant to heat, so they are great for turbo and nitrous applications.
Complete set of 8 standard size inconel exhaust valves More info here
Complete set of 8 single groove inconel exhaust valves More info here
Complete set of 8 single groove inconel exhaust valves +1MM oversize More info here

_Integrated Engineering 1.8T Valve Guides_








Integrated Engineering is proud to offer performance valve guides for 1.8T engines. These valve guides are made in house on our CNC lathe, using a proprietary bronze alloy. This alloy allows for 10% faster heat transfer, as well as better wear characteristics to make for a longer life. We have designed these with an aerodynamic tip design to cut down on airflow restrictions in the port. These valve guides are made with ultra high concentricity for exact valve placement, with precisely sized outer diameters. More info here

_Integrated Engineering 1.8T Valve Seats_








Integrated Engineering valve seats are the performance option for replacing factory seats when doing your cylinder head build. In high revving performance head builds, factory seats are prone to excessive wear resulting in premature valve failures. To combat these issues our valve seats are made from a specialized alloy on our in house CNC lathe for dimensional accuracy. Using a proprietary bronze alloy results in faster heat dissipation where thermal conductivity is increased by 10% and extends valve life, seat erosion, and cylinder head component life.  More info here

_Supertech valve stem seals_








Supertech valve stem seals are manufactured from high quality polyacrylic, for use with several VW/Audi applications using the 6MM stem valves.
Intake valve seals More info here
Exhaust valve seals More info here

_1.8T Hydraulic Lifter Set_








This is a set of 20 OEM hydraulic lifters for your 1.8T. It is highly recommended to replace lifters at the same time you replace valves. More info here

*Bottom End*








IE offers everything you need to build a strong short block. We built our name on offering you the strongest and top selling connecting rods for VW/Audi applications and continued on that name to bring you anything you might want from full stroker kits, forged pistons, main caps, dowel pin kits, specialty hardware, and much more to ensure you build a bottom end that can handle anything you throw at it.

_Integrated Engineering 1.8T H-Beam Forged Rods_








Integrated Engineering is proud to manufacture the highest quality connecting rods available for European applications at a reasonable price. IE rods feature a light weight to strength ratio that works well in today's high rpm applications, and holds up to a lifetime of torture. A 4340 Chrome Moly steel, the material is multi-stage heat treated to ensure the highest possible fatigue strength as well as good dimensional stability. All of our rods undergo a strict quality check process right here in *USA*, every single rod is finish honed and checked for strict roundness before being packaged in-house. IE H-beam rods have seen extensive real world testing for over 700BHP!
H Beam 144X19 Connecting rod for stock 19mm wrist pin More info here
H Beam 144X19 Connecting rod for aftermarket or stock 20mm wrist pins More info here
(Optional rifle drilling available)

_Integrated Engineering Tuscan I-Beam Forged Rods_








Tested well over 1000BHP and all the premium features for our new top of the line connecting rods for the highest quality builds! *COMING SOON!*

_Calico Coated Race Bearing Sets_








These bearings are the real deal coated bearings. Starting with premium ACL brand race bearings the base shells feature a hardened steel backing, with increased crush for better rotation. They have increased ovality to compensate for distortions at high rpm levels, and are designed with a high strength overlay plate for maximum fatigue resistance. All of this is covered up with a professionally applied coating by Calico, giving a truly high performance bearing from the coating all the way to the outer shell. They are available in standard or +.001" extra bearing clearance for the most extreme applications. 
Calico Coated Race Rod Bearing Set More info here
Calico Coated Race Rod Bearing Set +.001" More info here
Calico Coated Race Main Bearing Set More info here
Calico Coated Race Main Bearing Set +.001" More info here

_Integrated Engineering Billet 4140 Standard Main Caps_








These VW 4 cylinder main caps are carefully crafted, in-house, from USA 4140 alloy steel. They provide extreme rigidity to the main bearing and crankshaft, which is a necessity for high horsepower engines. In addition, the large profile and high strength material is much stronger and stiffer than the factory main caps. _Requires machine work including line bore & hone for fitment._ More info here

_Integrated Engineering Billet 4140 Tall Boy Main Caps_








These main caps are specifically designed to work with a crankcase bedplate/girdle. Typically, the installation of those products requires machining small spacers, which go between the main cap and the girdle, bringing it up to the same level as the pan rails and typically are very difficult to machine to the correct height. IE Tall Boy Main Caps ship standing slightly proud of the pan rail to be machined level with the pan rail, resulting in a perfectly flat surface for the installation. The large profile and high strength material is much stronger and stiffer than the factory main caps. 
_Requires machine work including line bore & hone for fitment._ More info here

_Integrated Engineering 1.8T Torque Plate_








Boring your engine with a torque plate is one way to ensure the cylinders of your high performance engine are as round as possible. This plate simulates a cylinder head being bolted onto the engine, distorting the block into the shape it will be in with the head on. Boring it in this state ensures that the bores are actually round with the head on. _(available for rental)_ More info here

_Integrated Engineering 1.8T Timing Belt Gear Dowel Pin Kits_








One of the major weaknesses of the 1.8T 20V platform is that the timing belt system is slightly under specced for the large load placed on it by the 20v head resulting in a keyway that has been known to shear off the crank pulley. IE Dowel Pin Kits uses a 7200lb shear strength alloy dowel pin through the joint to hold the load. Our kit allows the crank to be successfully modified even in the car. Featuring a brand new OEM timing pulley, which has been drilled, reamed, and then chamfered in our CNC Milling center. This ensures that the bore is placed right on the money and square to the end of the crankshaft. The kit includes a pulley, drill bit, reamer, high strength alloy steel dowel pin and 2 page instructions with pictures.
Timing Belt Gear Dowel Pin Kit for 06A blocks More info here
Timing Belt Gear Dowel Pin Kit for 058 blocks More info here
1.8T 20V Timing Belt Gear Dowel Pin Kit for 2.1L strokers using TDI crank More info here

*Integrated Engineering Stroker Kits and parts*








Integrated Engineering Stroker Kits are assembled with IE forged rods, genuine, your choice or forged VW 2.0 FSI crank shafts, and your choice in a variety of forged pistons to achieve 2008CC displacements or higher. IE stroker kits are a very robust setup which is a huge upgrade from standard 1.8T parts in every way while providing quicker spool, more torque off boost, and more power and torque per pound of boost. IE also carries bring your own crank kits for 2.1L strokers and a variety of stroker parts to build your own.

_IE custom JE Piston 2.0L Stroker Kit_








This stroker kit features a set of IE 20mm rods, custom made JE pistons that we have made to our specifications, and a genuine, forged VW 2.0 FSI crank shaft. It utilizes an 83mm bore JE piston to achieve 2008CC displacement.
IE custom JE piston 2.0 stroker kit 8.5:1 Compression More info here
IE custom JE piston 2.0 stroker kit 9.5:1 More info here


_IE custom JE Coated Piston 2.0L Stroker Kit_








This stroker kit features a set of IE 20mm rods, custom made coated JE pistons that we have made to our specifications, and a genuine, forged VW 2.0 FSI crank shaft. It utilizes an 83mm bore JE piston to achieve 2008CC displacement with a 9.5:1 compression ratio. These JE pistons come standard with tool steel wrist pins, ceramic dome coating, and JE's Tuff-Skirt anti friction skirt coating. They also feature oil ring rail support, which allows the piston rings to be moved further down on the piston. Lateral gas ports also come standard to build up pressure behind the compression ring and seal it against the cylinder wall. _This kit is special order, call 888.60.INTENG to order_

_IE Mahle Piston 2.0 Stroker Kit_








This stroker kit features a set of IE 20mm rods, Mahle Pistons and a genuine, forged VW 2.0 FSI crank shaft. It utilizes an 83mm bore Mahle piston to achieve 2008CC displacement, with 9:1 Compression. Mahle Powerpack pistons are extremely high quality pieces which provide improvements in strength without sacrifice. Precision forged from 4032 alloy, forged side reliefs, slipper skirt designs, and ultra flat ring grooves, and exclusive Grafal skirt coating ensure uncompromising top notch quality in your stroker kit. More info here 

_IE Wiseco Piston 2.0 Stroker Kit_








This stroker kit features a set of IE 20mm rods, Wiseco Pistons and a genuine, forged VW 2.0 FSI crank shaft. It utilizes an 83mm bore Mahle piston to achieve 2008CC displacement, with 9:1 Compression. Wiseco pistons are a great upgrade for someone looking to build a stout, reliable engine. These custom pistons, available only at Integrated Engineering, feature anti-detonation grooves on the upper ringland, accumluator groove between the 1st and 2nd rings, and thick ringlands which ensure there will be no failure of the ring lands under high boost. More info here 

_IE BYOC (Bring Your Own Crank) 2.1L Stroker Kits_








These stroker kits features a set of IE 20mm rods, custom JE pistons, and a specially modified drive pulley. This kit is "Bring your own crank" (BYOC), in that you need to source a MK4 TDI Turbodiesel crankshaft to go with it. Utilizing 83mm bore IE custom JE pistons to achieve 2067CC displacement. This kit allows the end user to quickly install a 2067cc stroker kit in any standard 06a block. The installation is no different then a standard rod and piston combination... Bore the motor to match the pistons using a torque plate, then build the motor as normal using a TDI crankshaft and the provided rods, pistons,and timing belt pulley.
IE custom JE piston 2.1L BYOC stroker kit 8.5:1 Compression More info here
IE custom JE piston 2.1L BYOC stroker kit 9.5:1 Compression More info here

_Forged FSI Crank Shaft for 2.0L Stroker Conversions_








This stroker crank is a brand new OE factory forged 2.0L FSI crankshaft. We specially modify it with a special oil pump drive gear which makes it a drop in for 06a 1.8t blocks. Requires a set of stroker pistons to match, as well as a set of 144x20mm rods. More info here

_Crank Sensor Trigger Wheel for 2.1L 1.8T Stroker_








This is the correct trigger wheel to use when stroking a 1.8T engine with a 1.9L TDI crankshaft. These are brand new OEM parts sourced specifically to make the TDI crank a direct fit into 1.8T blocks. More info here

_IE Oil Pump Drive Gear For 2L Stroker using FSI Crankshaft_








This gear is essential when building a 2L stroker conversion for a 1.8t using the factory 2.0 FSI Forged Crankshaft. The factory gear is not available in North America and thus must be imported at considerable cost. We reverse engineered them and had a large batch made from carburized steel. More info here

_Overbore Head Gasket_








This is a cylinder head gasket that has been specially modified to accept pistons up to an 83.5MM bore. It does NOT change your compression and provides better sealing characteristics then N/A head gaskets frequently sold for stroker applications. More info here

*1.8T Pistons*








Integrated Engineering has a huge selection of Forged Pistons including JE, Mahle, and Wiseco available in various compression ratios, strokes, and bore sizes. Whatever piston combination you need, we have a set to meet your budget. Don't see what you need? We can custom order anything!

_JE pistons_








JE pistons are a great upgrade for someone looking to build a stout, reliable engine. JE's 2618 alloy is stronger then most other pistons made from 4032, and are specifically engineered for extreme applications, and is why we chose to use them in all our race engines. Dish requires no deburring or preparation. _JE's use 20mm wrist pins so they will require a set of rods with 20mm pins to match._
81MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 8.5:1 CR
81MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 9.25:1 CR
81.5MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 8.5:1 CR
81.5MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 9.25:1 CR
82MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 8.5:1 CR
82MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 9.25:1 CR
82.5MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 8.5:1 CR
82.5MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 9.25:1 CR
83MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 8.5:1 CR

_Mahle Pistons_








Mahle PowerPack Pistons are extremely high quality and an excellent choice for those looking to increase strength while maintaining a lightweight piston with oem fit and finish. Mahle pistons provide improvements in strength over OEM pistons without some of the sacrifices sometimes found in other forged pistons. Precision forged from 4032 alloy, a low expenasion rate aluminum. They all feature forged side reliefs, reducing the weight of the overall package. They also use slipper skirt designs, reducing friction and further reducing weight. Mahle PowerPack pistons feature ultra flat ring grooves, which promote excellent ring seal and most importantly reduce the chances of micro-welding during break in. Every set of Mahle PowerPack pistons comes with their exclusive Grafal skirt coating, which is not only anti-friction but also offers impact absorbing qualities, reducing piston noise and decreasing stresses in the piston skirt. These have 20mm wrist pins so they will require a set of 144x20mm rods to match. 
 81MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 8.5:1 CR
81.5MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 8.5:1 CR

_Wiseco Pistons_








Wiseco pistons are very high quality cost effective piston, machined and forged in USA using state of the art facilities. Wiseco Pistons are forged using 4032 alloy, this alloy isn't quite as strong, but has less thermal expansion, so motors can be built tighter. This is a good thing in those that rely heavily on knock sensors. These pistons are an exceptional value. These have 20mm wrist pins so they will require a set of 144x20mm rods to match. 
81MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 9:1 CR
81.5MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 9:1 CR
82MM Bore 86.4MM Stroke 9:1 CR

_JE Stroker Pistons_








Integrated Engineering Custom JE stroker pistons are designed to be used when over boring the block specifically for stroker conversions. This increased displacement yields more power on the same boost, less chance of detonation at a given power level (Lower peak cylinder pressures) and faster spool. JE pistons are a great upgrade for someone looking to build a stout, reliable engine. They have 20mm wrist pins so they will require a set of rods with 20mm pins to match.
 83MM Bore 92.8MM Stroke 8.5:1 CR
83MM Bore 92.8MM Stroke 9.5:1 CR
83MM Bore 95.5MM Stroke 8.5:1 CR (2.1L stroker with TDI crank)
83MM Bore 95.5MM Stroke 9.5:1 CR (2.1L stroker with TDI crank)

_IE Spec JE Race 1.8T 83MM Bore 92.8MM Stroker Pistons_








This is a set of custom made JE pistons that we have made to our specifications. These are the pistons that we run in all of our high HP race cars. These pistons come standard with tool steel wrist pins, ceramic dome coating, and JE's Tuff-Skirt anti friction skirt coating. They also feature oil ring rail support, which allows the piston rings to be moved further down on the piston. Lateral gas ports also come standard to build up pressure behind the compression ring and seal it against the cylinder wall. These are made to be used with the FSI 2.0L crankshaft.
83MM Bore 92.8MM Stroke 9.0:1 CR

_Mahle Stroker Pistons_








Custom made to IE specifications, this is a set of extremely high quality Mahle PowerPack pistons for 2.0L stroker motors. These Mahle pistons increase displacement yielding more power on the same boost, less chance of detonation at a given power level and faster spool while retaining all the features found on PowerPack pistons. They have 20mm wrist pins so they will require a set of rods with 20mm pins to match. 
83MM Bore 92.8MM Stroke 9:1 CR

_Wiseco Stroker Pistons_








Wiseco stroker pistons increase displacement yielding more power on the same boost, less chance of detonation at a given power level faster spool. Wiseco stroker custom pistons, available only at Integrated Engineering, feature anti detonation grooves on the upper ringland, an accumulator groove between the 1st and 2nd rings, and thick ringlands which ensure there will be no failure of the ring lands under high boost. These feature a 20mm wrist pin and require 144X20mm rods to match.
 83MM Bore 92.8MM Stroke 9:1 CR


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*1.8T Billet Accessories*








In stock and ready to ship, 1.8T billet engine accessories are the perfect addition to your engine bay. For a improved look or options for big power, we have the billet option for you! All accessories available in raw finish or the popular IE red anodized finish.

_SAI Block Off Plate_








The IE SAI blockoff plate allows the removal of the entire secondary air injection/combi valve system, including the large injection pump near the oil filter for a clean look and easier accessible engine bay. CNC machined from 6061 aluminum alloy, and feature a machined O-ring groove for a perfect seal. O-ring and stainless steel bolts included.
More info here.

_Billet Oil Drain Flange and Catch Can Adapter_








IE's 1.8T Oil Drain Line Adapter Flange and 1.8T Catch Can Return Adapters are an easy solution for the oil return line on your 1.8T big turbo project. Oil drain flange bolts in the factory return location on your oil pan, and have a -10an male inlet. These are sold as a kit, which includes the adapter flange, new OE gasket, and two stainless steel bolts. More info here 
IE's catch can return adapters install between the oil return line flange and the oil pan, and have a 1/8" NPT hole tapped in them for easy plumbing from your catch can. Don't worry about emptying your catch can ever again! More info here

_Billett Fuel Rails_








IE's 1.8T 20V Billet Fuel Rail for all 1.8T 20V engines. These are made in house from a solid piece of 6061 aircraft aluminum for a one piece design. These rails feature integrated mounts, -8an O-ring boss ports, and retain the factory injector clips for added safety. Great looks and enough flow for high power setups. More info here

_FSI/TSI Coil Pack Adapters_








IE's 1.8T Coilpack adapter set for use with FSI/TSI coilpacks allow you to run a larger spark plug gap, while maintaining a strong spark output. Testing has shown a smoother idle with these coil packs. Fully CNC machined from 6061 aircraft aluminum and feature a direct fit for all late 06A 1.8T engines and sold with stainless steel bolts. 
_With FSI Coil Packs_









_With TSI Coil Packs_








(FSI/TSI coil packs sold separately at check out) 
More info here

_Block Breather Adapter_








IE's Billet block breather adapter replaces the brittle plastic crankcase breather hose and installs into the factory bung for the crankcase breather. It features a -10an O-ring threaded port, so you can easily run a braided line, or simply push-lock lines and fittings. More info here

_Valve Cover Breather Adapter_








IE's -10an Valve cover breather adapter is the perfect solution for your custom breather/catch can setups. Installs in place of the factory hose barb in your valve cover to provide you with a -10an outlet for plumbing in a catch can, or just to convert over to braided lines. CNC'd from 6061 aircraft grade aluminum. More info here

_Manual Timing Belt Kit_








IE's 1.8T Manual timing belt tensioner kit's prevent unnecessary wear and tear on the belt which leads to premature belt failure and is a great upgrade from the faulty OEM gas-charged tensioner. The billet idler bracket is CNC machined from 6061 T6 aircraft grader aluminum and features roll formed threads for added strength. 
Sold in a variety of options:
06A 1.8T Billet Idler Roller
06A 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit (no belt)
06A 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit (with belt)
06A 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Full Kit W/Pump
058 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit (no belt)
058 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit (with belt)
058 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Full Kit W/Pump

_Coolant Adapter Fitting_








IE coolant adapter fitting will allow you to use a factory coolant temp sensor location to plumb a -6an line for your water cooled turbocharger, or anything else you need coolant for. These are made to clip into the factory coolant temp sensor ports. CNC'd in house from 6061 aluminum and finished in IE red anodized finish. More info here

_Coolant Temp Sensor Adapter M12X1.5_








When installing a standalone ECU, finding a location for your coolant temperature sensor can be a bit tricky. We have designed these adapter bungs to clip into the factory VW/Audi coolant temperature sensor location, and tapped with M12x1.5 threads, commonly found on Delphi, and Bosch coolant temperature sensors. CNC'd in house from 6061 aluminum and finished in IE red anodized finish. More info here

_Cam Degree Tools_








These billet aluminum degree tools allow the camshafts to be properly degreed in, on that exact engine, by the end user. The set includes two special cam caps for measurement purposes only, bolts and complete instructions. These can be used in the car, but it is much easier to complete the procedure on an engine stand. More info here

_Billet Aluminum Heater Core Fittings_ 








The OEM plastic heater core fittings are a common failure part. This is a set of billet aluminum fittings milled from a solid piece of 6061. These fittings are a slick looking fail-proof solution and feature a -10t threaded O-ring port. _Sold in pair of two._ More info here

_Billet Accessory Pulleys_








Integrated Engineering's Billet Light Weight Pulleys for 1.8T engines. These pullies are made in house on our CNC lathe from 6061 aircraft aluminum, and finished with a gloss clear anodize finish. Light weight pulleys reduce rotating mass, resulting in a faster revving engine. All pullies are factory size, so there is no worry of underdriving the accessories. 
Alternator Pulley - 126 grams Click Here
Power Steering Pulley - 126 grams Click Here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Hardware*








Integrated Engineering carries a huge selection of hardware including ARP bolts, oil restrictors, bolts, fittings, specialty fittings, caps, studs, and much more. This category is growing all the time so check www.intengineering.com for a full list of our huge selection.

_ARP Head Stud Kit_








ARP head stud kits eliminates chances of head gasket problems, and are only loaded with minimum torsion when they are tightened. This makes them even better in that they achieve the required clamping force more reliably. _ Reusable_
10MM for 06A engines
11MM for 058 engines and AEB
_ARP Head Stud Kits W/Tool_








Same ARP kits, these are shipped with the proper install tool.
10mm for 06A engines with tool
11MM for 058 and AEB with tool

_ARP Head Bolts_








ARP head bolt kits eliminates chances of head gasket problems, and are only loaded with minimum torsion when they are tightened. This makes them even better in that they achieve the required clamping force more reliably. _ Reusable_
10mm Head bolt kit
_ARP Head Bolts With Tool_








Same ARP kits, these are shipped with the proper install tool.
10mm head bolt kit with tool

_ARP Main Stud Kits_








ARP main stud kit is absolutely the highest quality kit you can find. These will ensure that your main bearings and caps stay put even under the most extreme conditions, eliminating potential bearing or crankshaft problems, and remain completely reusable.
06A Main stud kit
058 main stud kit

_ARP Flywheel Bolts_








In high rpm, high power engines, fastening the flywheel to the crankshaft becomes increasingly difficult due to the instability of a flexing crankshaft. These special, heavy duty ARP bolts are uprated from factory units, and are much higher quality and strength. They are made from arp 8740 alloy and feature a 190,000 psi tensile strength. This is for ONE bolt, order 6 bolts for Audi/VW 1.8T engines. _ Must for high HP engines._ More info here

_Integrated Engineering Designed ARP Crank Damper Bolt_








The crank damper and timing belt driver gear interface is one of the most sensitive issues with the 1.8T engine in performance applications. This interface does not have a high safety factor from the factory, and when combined with higher RPM, it can often fail. The loss of timing often causes massive destruction. Integrated Engineering has spent significant time working to improve this interface by collaborating with ARP to produce this aerospace grade fastener which allows a higher clamping load on the timing belt pulley to be used. This ensures that the joint will not slip and shear the keyway. In addition, these high quality fasteners are far more consistant then the factory pieces and are completely reusable. More info here

_Integrated Engineering Designed ARP Cam Gear Bolt_








When building higher horsepower engines with upgraded valvetrain, there is much more stress on the cam pulley keyway. This added stress can result in catastrophic engine damage, which can lead to bent valves or even destroyed pistons and cylinder heads. With much testing and development, we have worked with ARP to offer an aerospace grade cam pulley bolt, which allows for a larger clamping force on the cam pulley. This added clamping force will ensure that the joint does not slip, shearing the keyway on the pulley. Using this bolt along with our exclusive ARP crank bolt will offer a much stronger timing setup than OEM. More info here

_Integrated Engineering EKagrip Flywheel Friction Disk_








Originally designed for about 100 horsepower, the 6 bolt flywheel interface on the VW / Audi engines struggles when subjected to serious power. Even with ARP Flywheel bolts, this interface can become taxed and allow the flywheel to slip around under high torque. This leads to wear between the surfaces, and shortly thereafter complete failure of the bolts and joint. In order to fight this we had EKagrip make some of their patented nickel and diamond coated friction shims. These shims increase the friction between the two components by up to 300% and greatly increases the load which can be carried. The shims are .008" thick, and do not cause any alignment problems. Highly recommended for any engine making 450+ ft-lb with the 6 bolt VW/Audi flywheel flange. More info here

_3 Inch V band Flange and Clamp Set_








This is a 3 inch V-band flange/clamp set. These include two mild steel v-band flanges, and one stainless steel clamp. A must for the DIY turbo system builder. More info here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*OEM*








Integrated Engineering stocks a huge selection of discount OE parts for re-build and maintenance. This makes it easy for your projects and motor builds as you can buy your performance parts and OE parts in one stop! See our selection here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Electrical*








Integrated Engineering has a large selection of electrical equipment including, OEM connectors, adapters, resistors, WOT boxes, and standalone systems for your project.

_SAI/EVAP Delete Resistor (Oval plug)_








This is a resistor to be used when deleting your SAI/EVAP system, commonly found on 1.8T and other VW/Audi engines. These plug into your OEM connector, to provide an easy solution that can be removed if needed. These can be used for deleting the N80 valve, and similar.
More info here

_SAI/EVAP Delete Resistor (Rectangle Plug)








This is a resistor to be used when deleting your SAI/EVAP system, commonly found on 1.8T and other VW/Audi engines. These plug into your OEM connector, to provide an easy solution that can be removed if needed. More info here

SAI Pump Resistor 








These resistors prevent an open circuit code when installed in place of the secondary air injection pump. More info here

Cam Sensor Plug Housing








There are two ways to get these One, go to the dealer, have your parts guy look at you like you are an alien, then not be able to find the part Or two, grab them from us, in stock and ready to ship. You also know with us you are actually getting the right part. More info here

Bosch Fuel Injector Plug Kit EV1








This is a Bosch EV1 fuel injector plug kit. These injector connectors are great for building or rebuilding your wiring harness. This kit includes the plug housing, two crimp-on pins, and the rubber boot to protect the plug. More info here

Wiring Connector Pins








These are extremely hard to find pins for most of the vw audi connectors. They will work in crank and cam sensor terminals, injector plugs, most sensor plugs, etc. They are for a 16-20awg gauge wire, and are to be crimped on. These are much better then the precrimped ones from the dealer because they do not require an extra solder or crimp joint to complete the connection, and they let you maintain your wire color all the way into the terminal instead of having the ends yellow like the OEM ones. 
Connector Pin 20-24awg
Wiring Connector Pin 20-17awg_


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

wow thats a lot of stuff lol :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Tyler has been working on the photos and links for 7 business days lol. 

The rest of it took about 5 years. :laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

satisfied with me IE engine products four years running:beer::beer:


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

IE has the BEST stuff, hands down. Props to great products, great service and great pricing! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

well im ****ing impressed!!!! very nice selections for the serious tuners.... you guys have come a long way.:beer:


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

This ad gave me wood. :sly:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>


What im more impressed with is how well one of you got all these parts to balance on one another :laugh:

:beer: for IE.


----------



## 02337 (May 12, 2009)

My credit score thanks you for not offering financing...


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

02337 said:


> My credit score thanks you for not offering financing...



i offer my customers my easy credit plan .. half down the rest now ...:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Great post :thumbup:


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

do need a lot of this!! e-mail send!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey guys I still need a set of cams for my motor. Shoot me a message or an email at the shop when you have info for me on when and how much.  Product line looks great:heart:

_Integrated Engineering 1.8T 20V Race Intake/Exhaust Camshaft Set For Solid Lifters_








Integrated Engineerings solid lifter race camshaft set is the ultimate for all out race car power. This set is engineered for 1.8T 20V applications using turbochargers in the 500+BHP size and solid lifters. Integrated Engineering matched spring retainer set is highly recommended and must be used with solid lifters only. *coming soon!*


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

So much sex on this page I can't believe the work computer allowed it to open


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

So much beauty on this thread!!! Do you accept IOU'S? If you do I will take one of everything :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

_New product added: IE designed ARP cam gear bolt for 06A and 058 engines_








This bolt designed by Integrated Engineering and manufactured by ARP will increase the clamping force by 10% between the cam gear and camshaft resulting in a much more reliable setup. More info updated in post #3 in the *Hardware* section and on our website: Link


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

thats some preeeeeetty metal


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i have a request....

source clamps that works with the tial exhaust housings that isnt 36-40$:thumbup:eace:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

incredible lineup, and impressive photos too!

:beer: to you :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*
As part of our enthusiast apparel line, *engineWear* we are releasing our new "big turbo" hoodie. Show off your love for boost and stay warm with our quality hoodie with embroidered graphics.





































More info and ordering here

We will be releasing new engineWear products on a pretty regular basis, so keep your eyes peeled for new apparel! And as always, if you have any suggestions for that shirt, hat, hoodie, keychain, etc... you have always wanted lets us know ...we might make it!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey! I saw this and got all excited to see what IE came out with now...

and it's a hoodie! 

I think I'm gonna get one


----------



## Maui Stylez (Aug 26, 2011)

Chastity!!!!



[email protected];75117095[IMG said:


> http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee469/intengmedia/TURBO_HOODIE_1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

who is the **** wearing the hoodie?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I :heart: this thread. I want a hoodie too


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> who is the **** wearing the hoodie?


FULL **** lol....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

That **** would be Cassidy, give us a call and you can talk to that hunk whenever you would like. :laugh:


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

LOOK WHAT WAS ON THE DOORSTEP WHEN I GOT HOME TODAY!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I hate you

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::laugh:


yeah i swear.... set something nice down for 1 minute around here and its claimed!!!!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

booobbiieessss:wave:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

^^^ Thats awesome, it happens to all of us I think, set a nice T-shirt down next thing its pajamas for the wife.. Anyway went to order a set of IECVA2 cams and there on Back Order:banghead: Is there any vendor around that still has a set I can snatch up???? Looks like there gone till late spring, When is late spring????


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Damn you Harry Sax! :beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Harry Sax said:


> LOOK WHAT WAS ON THE DOORSTEP WHEN I GOT HOME TODAY!!!!


Aaron, now that you have a hoodie you have to pose a take some pics like the IE ones.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy New Years you bunch of 20v miscreants... Leave the BT cars in the garage and take a cab! I don't need to see any customers on the news. 

:beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Happy New Years you bunch of 20v miscreants... Leave the BT cars in the garage and take a cab! I don't need to see any customers on the news.
> 
> :beer::beer::thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Happy New Years you bunch of 20v miscreants... Leave the BT cars in the garage and take a cab! I don't need to see any customers on the news.
> 
> :beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

Red coils and adapters with AGN valve cover. Minor triming to be made.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I pulled DD duty in the ol MKI 20v BT

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you all have a billet weld in MAP flange?


----------



## NeverGiveUp (Jan 6, 2004)

derekb727 said:


> Do you all have a billet weld in MAP flange?


Yes. You may see it in the picture below (right side just below the air filter).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

A little sneak peek For you BIG power guys.... *Coming Soon*:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Amazing. I want everything on this page


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> if you have any suggestions for that shirt, hat, hoodie, keychain, etc... you have always wanted lets us know ...we might make it!


Suggestion: Little IE Rod key chains with your logo. I'll take the first one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

supermega1 said:


> Suggestion: Little IE Rod key chains with your logo. I'll take the first one


Good idea!


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

im in need of a nice license plate frame:thumbup: need to think of what else i need for the car


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Get your free smartphone wallpapers!

Download a free 1.8T 20V smartphone wallpaper
Download a free IE smartphone wallpaper


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Done, new wallpaper now


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Mindfault said:


> Done, new wallpaper now


X2 I really like the first one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

I know you guys are waiting for these.... cam gears, just around the corner now.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Sign me up for one:thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I know you guys are waiting for these.... cam gears, just around the corner now.


 Already have a cam gear. Oh well... :laugh:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Billet Valve Covers


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

^ yes haha


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> Billet*Block*


 ^^


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

haha I would love to see how many would pony up for a billet block, I will take a 4cyl 02M billet bell housing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I know you guys are waiting for these.... cam gears, just around the corner now.


 Cant wait.....Dont want to shear another keyway


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> haha I would love to see how many would pony up for a billet block, I will take a 4cyl 02M billet bell housing.


 not a VW/Audi but a billet block . But to keep this relevant a billet valve cover would be pretty awesome. :thumbup: 
http://www.bimmerboost.com/showthread.php?6921-Epic-Evo-Engine-Build-Incredible-Engineering


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I have seen that thread before. I think I remember reading those blocks are like $8k or something crazy. 

Anyway thanks for all the good stuff IE :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

What would be the weight differences in a billet 20 v over a regular 20 v block?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe 20-30 pounds- you aren't going to get the same sort of weight savings as with a cast aluminum block because you won't get a lot of the material out. 

Cost would be insane.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe 20-30 pounds- you aren't going to get the same sort of weight savings as with a cast aluminum block because you won't get a lot of the material out.
> 
> Cost would be insane.


 4g63 ones out there


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I know you guys are waiting for these.... cam gears, just around the corner now.


 Do you have a pic of the finished product? 

Can we get a pre-order going? I dont wanna fall into the category of missing out like some did with the cams


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah I have seen that thread before. I think I remember reading those blocks are like $8k or something crazy.
> 
> Anyway thanks for all the good stuff IE :thumbup:


 That's peanuts compared to the Ti crank that cost over 25k


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

solid mounts please


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> solid mounts please


 
x infinity


----------



## ItZigs (Jan 23, 2005)

Mr.V-Dub said:


> x infinity


 I concur:wave:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> solid mounts please


 You mean like these


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> You mean like these


 Where did you get them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> Where did you get them?


 http://store.forcefedengineering.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=FFE_Solid_Mount_For_VF


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Figured they were his but I will just hold off until someone else makes them :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> http://store.forcefedengineering.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=FFE_Solid_Mount_For_VF


 x2. I haven't started the car since installing them so I'm hoping the vibration isn't too bad. We will see this week :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> You mean like these


 I still don't understand why you bought these for your daily :screwy:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> I still don't understand why you bought these for your daily :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 because racecar


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> because racecar


 x2 :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> because racecar


 lol, okay... i'll wait until you're crying about the vibrations and bring up your because race car reply lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Does anyone know if the Valve cover adapter(PCV breather AN fitting) works with the AGN cover? same simple install?


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

AGN has no bolt holes, sounds like a PITA to me


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

04 GLI Luva said:


> AGN has no bolt holes, sounds like a PITA to me


 Should have cleared that up, I'm talking about this guy, the PCV breather AN adapter


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

vdubguy97 said:


> Does anyone know if the Valve cover adapter works with the AGN cover? same simple install?


 I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't.


 X 2

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

man those mounts would shake the fillings loose off the old guy in the Cadillac across the light from you. 

Solid isnt always the "best" or "correct" options guys, sometimes its better to have things give a little than to break ie tear out a bolt hole or block section. Go to 6 flags or something and watch the track of a roller coaster you will notice there is deflection-it's there for a reason. 

Racecar = couple miles a day, 5x a year 
DD = many miles, crappy paved roads, random potholes 5x+ a week. 

I am just as crazy as the next guy but Baby Jesus says no for me on these for a DD racecar. Racecar only sure go for it.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> man those mounts would shake the fillings loose off the old guy in the Cadillac across the light from you.
> 
> Solid isnt always the "best" or "correct" options guys, sometimes its better to have things give a little than to break ie tear out a bolt hole or block section. Go to 6 flags or something and watch the track of a roller coaster you will notice there is deflection-it's there for a reason.
> 
> ...


 I think it's time for you to change your tampon. I hear tampax pearl is really good


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I think it's time for you to change your tampon. I hear tampax pearl is really good


 Lol, don't say no one told you so. I see you selling these after a few months of your girl bitchin about the vibrations in your all show no go racecar 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Lol, don't say no one told you so. I see you selling these after a few months of your girl bitchin about the vibrations in your all show no go racecar
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 Racekiar > yapping gf


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Racekiar > yapping gf


 Haha, yeah apparently so.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

The all new www.intengineering.com website is up! We are very excited about the release! Go browse around and let us know what you think. 
Join the discussion and read about the new features here: 
http://www.intengineering.com/intblog/archives/128 

We will be releasing some very exciting new features in the shiny new IE Blog as well, so let us know what you think! 

Many items are still being worked on, but we are very happy with IE 2.0 :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I think it's time for you to change your tampon. I hear tampax pearl is really good


 **** that, bag of cotton balls + some twine = i roll my own 



schwartzmagic said:


> Lol, don't say no one told you so. I see you selling these after a few months of your girl bitchin about the vibrations in your all show no go racecar
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 maybe he is on to something, maybe doesnt want the girl to ride with him 



04 GLI Luva said:


> Racekiar > yapping gf





schwartzmagic said:


> Haha, yeah apparently so.


 maybe the gf is yapping about other vibrations and thus solution


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Lol, don't say no one told you so. I see you selling these after a few months of your girl bitchin about the vibrations in your all show no go racecar
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 I just started the car. Vibration at idle is no different than vf mounts. As soon as I bleed the clutch ill take it for a test drive


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

meh.. website acting up?


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

vdubguy97 said:


> Does anyone know if the Valve cover adapter(PCV breather AN fitting) works with the AGN cover? same simple install?





formerly silveratljetta said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't.



Want to let everyone know that the AGN valve cover and the breather adapter does not fit correctly. The AGN cover is a little bit bigger causing a loose fitting. Simple fix, just apply victor reinz sealant(oil pan). :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

vdubguy97 said:


> Want to let everyone know that the AGN valve cover and the breather adapter does not fit correctly. The AGN cover is a little bit bigger causing a loose fitting. Simple fix, just apply victor reinz sealant(oil pan). :thumbup:


Please post this in this thread...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3904450

That way people in the future will know this about the AGN valve covers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New product.*
These are not motor specific, but if you are looking to build a custom intercooler, intake, or turbo charge piping we have the couplers for you. Straight couplers, bends, reducers, bending reducers, and hump couplers available starting at 2" and offered in Black, Red, and Blue. Also, now stocking 3 sizes of vacuum line.










For more information or to see available sizes click here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Products*










You can now purchase everything you need to install your IE connecting rods. Discounted kits are available in two options for your install needs. 

See more here.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

You guys going to be making a cam gear anytime soon???


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I have another solid mount in my motor mount thread too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

LightSwitch said:


> You guys going to be making a cam gear anytime soon???


Yes! They are currently in production, the outer rings are done, the inner rings are out being broached right now (having the keys cut into them), and will come back for final machine, anodize, and assembly. We are probably looking 4-6 weeks depending on how long all of that takes. 

We will have 06A, 058/16V, and FSI available right off the bat.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes! They are currently in production, the outer rings are done, the inner rings are out being broached right now (having the keys cut into them), and will come back for final machine, anodize, and assembly. We are probably looking 4-6 weeks depending on how long all of that takes.
> 
> We will have 06A, 058/16V, and FSI available right off the bat.


Awesome, could you pm me the details on the price of an 06A? Thanks, I'd like to slap one on the 2.1l build:thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes! They are currently in production, the outer rings are done, the inner rings are out being broached right now (having the keys cut into them), and will come back for final machine, anodize, and assembly. We are probably looking 4-6 weeks depending on how long all of that takes.
> 
> We will have 06A, 058/16V, and FSI available right off the bat.


Any word on initial pricing?


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Any word on initial pricing?


X2 I'd like to get in on a pre order


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

i will probably be wanting one of each, 058/06A, when the time comes for the new head to go in.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Good stuff in here. Got a big list once I start my 1.8t build.


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

derekb727 said:


> X2 I'd like to get in on a pre order


:thumbup:


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

How about the piece that goes over the thermostat against the block?

I have coolant running down the front of the block for the second time because that plastic piece sucks.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

group buy on the new batch of cams? eace:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

seth_3515 said:


> group buy on the new batch of cams? eace:


Business since tells me that they are not going to discount a product that is in such a high demand...


Maybe a preorder list if your lucky


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

derekb727 said:


> Business since tells me that they are not going to discount a product that is in such a high demand...
> 
> Maybe a preorder list if your lucky


Well if they don't make enough to meet demand there are others selling cams that are plug and play and have already been proven to make power too. And....... selling them for considerably less. 

Competition is good for everyone. Especially us end users.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> Well if they don't make enough to meet demand there are others selling cams that are plug and play and have already been proven to make power too. And....... selling them for considerably less.
> 
> Competition is good for everyone. Especially us end users.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


So true:thumbup:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Well if they don't make enough to meet demand there are others selling cams that are plug and play and have already been proven to make power too. And....... selling them for considerably less.
> 
> Competition is good for everyone. Especially us end users.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


What does that have to do with a group buy and selling them for less?


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

derekb727 said:


> What does that have to do with a group buy and selling them for less?


Because they could probably get the same amount of people to buy them at full price without worrying about sales.

Supply and Demand.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW PRODUCT*
Integrated Engineering Billet Bolt Down Coilpack Adapters for use with FSI or TSI coil packs.










Ditch your old bolt down coils for the newer technology of push down coils from the 2.0T FSI/TSI engines.
Testing has shown off boost power increase, smoother idle, better fuel economy, and a pretty engine bay. More info here


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> *NEW PRODUCT*
> Integrated Engineering Billet Bolt Down Coilpack Adapters for use with FSI or TSI coil packs.
> 
> 
> ...


one click package deal? 4 coils and 4 plates?


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *NEW PRODUCT*
> Integrated Engineering Billet Bolt Down Coilpack Adapters for use with FSI or TSI coil packs.
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered mine! :banghead: Forgot though that you sell the coils so I just ordered those today.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> one click package deal? 4 coils and 4 plates?



x2


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> one click package deal? 4 coils and 4 plates?


I'll see what I can do for you on this :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Please Check your email guys Your company email not V'tex, Thanks


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

stkshftgti said:


> I'll see what I can do for you on this :thumbup:


sweet seems to be a few people interested in a combined deal. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW PRODUCT*








Integrated Engineering is proud to announce our new high performance valve seats. These valve seats are made from a specialized alloy on our in house CNC lathe for dimensional accuracy. Using a proprietary bronze alloy results in faster heat dissipation where thermal conductivity is increased by 10% and extends valve life, seat erosion, and cylinder head component life.  More info here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*
As part of our enthusiast apparel line, *engineWear* we are releasing our new "20V Turbo" 1.8T T-Shirt. Show off your love for the 5 valve per cylinder 1.8 Turbo engines with our quality gray shirt with 20V Turbo graphics.



















More info and ordering here

We will be releasing new engineWear products on a pretty regular basis, so keep your eyes peeled for new apparel! And as always, if you have any suggestions for that shirt, hat, hoodie, keychain, etc... you have always wanted lets us know ...we might make it!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Why the hell dont you guys have chicks modeling your shirts? More people would buy them. Its a sausage fest in here!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW PRODUCT*








Integrated Engineering is proud to announce our new Billet Light Weight Pulleys for 1.8T engines. These pullies are made in house on our CNC lathe from 6061 aircraft aluminum, and finished with a gloss clear anodize finish. Light weight pulleys reduce rotating mass, resulting in a faster revving engine. All pullies are factory size, so there is no worry of underdriving the accessories. 
Alternator Pulley - 126 grams Click Here
Power Steering Pulley - 126 grams Click Here


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

pulleys??? :what:


didn't you even say in a thread this is no beuno?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

But they're billet so they're COOL!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

> pulleys??? :what:
> 
> 
> didn't you even say in a thread this is no beuno?
> ...


Either way they're ps pump and alt not crank so I dont see a problem. Could care less what people on here say. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> pulleys??? :what:
> 
> 
> didn't you even say in a thread this is no beuno?


We would not recommend light weight crank damper pulleys or any pulleys that underdrive the accessories on most engines. These pulleys will be just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Inb4iemakesbilletdipstick


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We would not recommend light weight crank damper pulleys :thumbup:


this is what i was getting at:beer:


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can i have the alternator pulley in IE red like the complete set of billet goods that i had "the man" shopping for me?

i am in for the intake cam groupbay if there will be oneeace::wave:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

otti said:


> can i have the alternator pulley in IE red like the complete set of billet goods that i had "speeding-g60 Aaron, the man" shopping for me?
> 
> i am in for the intake cam groupbay if there will be oneeace::wave:


LMK before i get these packages boxed up!


----------



## Cap'n (May 17, 2007)

Love your products, love your company! 

Another suggested product : 

Brake caliper stiffening bushings (reference:http://www.tyrolsport.com/index.php?p=product&id=124&parent=363)


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

going to be ordering 2.0 coil adapters/coils/ sai plate/ connector plugs/resistor/turbo gasket/ and maybe a tshirt here soon! 

Those nordlock washers were no bueno for me.  

Need to upgrade ignition system. Already did the Manual tensioner setup and its super HQ parts for sure! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Good stuff! Ie rocks:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ordered alternator pully today can't wait


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

We have a new breather kit that we put together for you. It consists of a -10AN block breather and -10AN valve cover breather as well. Anyone looking to run a catch can should definitely check them out: http://www.intengineering.com/bille...k-breather-breather-adapter-kit-06a-1-8t.html

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday! :beer:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We have a new breather kit that we put together for you. It consists of a -10AN block breather and -10AN valve cover breather as well. Anyone looking to run a catch can should definitely check them out: http://www.intengineering.com/bille...k-breather-breather-adapter-kit-06a-1-8t.html
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Sunday! :beer:


I've been looking for you guys to come out with just a billet elbow that will be a direct swap onto the oil filter housing. :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got mine in today thanks for the stickers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Now Available, Integrated Engineering coil pack adapters in black anodize!* 









In stock and ready to ship! Our very popular coil pack adapters allow you to run the 2.0T FSI/TSI coil packs and are now available in a black anodize finish. 
Raw aluminum and IE Red Anodize still available as well. Click for more info.


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

oh, sure..u wait 2wks AFTER i order mine to offer black lol


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

MrAkalin said:


> I've been looking for you guys to come out with just a billet elbow that will be a direct swap onto the oil filter housing. :beer:


 :thumbup: 

for those of us that like the environment and oil in our intercoolers 



> oh, sure..u wait 2wks AFTER i order mine to offer black lol


 ditto... red out of stock, now they have black.. booo.. 
Anyone wanna buy some silver finish?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Pm me your price for the silvers.


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

turbo2205 said:


> oh, sure..u wait 2wks AFTER i order mine to offer black lol


 haha, im saying the same thing, just recieved mine yesturday in the mail, great shipping speed though to canada :thumbup:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> for those of us that like the environment and oil in our intercoolers


 And a damn billet dipstick, I'd buy that the second they came out with one


----------



## one.fast.gti (Dec 21, 2009)

Soooooooo when are those beautiful cam gears comin in!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

Do the block breather adapters only come in red or can you get black anodized?


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you didnt answer my question on the last page...?!


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

MrAkalin said:


> And a damn billet dipstick, I'd buy that the second they came out with one


Gruven parts has you covered there


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

anyone want my BNIB "raw finish" adapter plates so i can get a set of the black ones instead?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

turbo2205 said:


> anyone want my BNIB "raw finish" adapter plates so i can get a set of the black ones instead?


tell me about it:beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

turbo2205 said:


> anyone want my BNIB "raw finish" adapter plates so i can get a set of the black ones instead?


bolt down or push down?


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> bolt down or push down?


they're for the push down coils, although i don't think it matters since the plates use the bolt holes that ur coils would?

directly off IE's website:
Features:
Fully CNC machined on all sides
Made from 6061 aircraft aluminum
Direct fit for all 1.8T engines
Complete set of four with mounting bolts


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

turbo2205 said:


> they're for the push down coils, although i don't think it matters since the plates use the bolt holes that ur coils would?
> 
> directly off IE's website:
> Features:
> ...


There are 2 types. One for bolt down valve covers and one for push down valve covers


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> There are 2 types. One for bolt down valve covers and one for push down valve covers


Better question, maybe answered in my own darn thread but do ECS coilpack hold downs fit with these? 


My 2.0T coils keep vibrating up and off slightly. I seem too time pressed to fab up hold downs.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Better question, maybe answered in my own darn thread but do ECS coilpack hold downs fit with these?
> 
> 
> My 2.0T coils keep vibrating up and off slightly. I seem too time pressed to fab up hold downs.


I don't see why they wouldnt considering they use the same holes to secure them.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

gdoggmoney said:


> My 2.0T coils keep vibrating up and off slightly.


do you have the most updated coils from the recall? ITs why they have the recall now, because the older ones were popping up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

otti said:


> you didnt answer my question on the last page...?!


Sorry about that, missed it.



otti said:


> can i have the alternator pulley in IE red like the complete set of billet goods that i had "the man" shopping for me?
> 
> i am in for the intake cam groupbay if there will be oneeace::wave:


We are not currently offering pulleys in anodized options, but give us a call for a custom quote if you would like one.



formerly silveratljetta said:


> There are 2 types. One for bolt down valve covers and one for push down valve covers


You are correct, for push down coilpacks you all need these guys:
http://www.intengineering.com/bille...pter-set-for-1-8t-with-fsi-tsi-coilpacks.html

For bolt down coilpacks you will need these guys:
http://www.intengineering.com/bille...or-058-1-8t-early-with-fsi-tsi-coilpacks.html

And if you have bolt down coilpacks and your car has a ICM you will also need the *Integrated Engineering Coilpack harness adapter and ICM delete kit*:








http://www.intengineering.com/elect...nversion-and-icm-delete-kit-for-058-1-8t.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Now Available, Integrated Engineering 1.8T billet fuel rails in black anodize!*

















Get our popular fuel rails CNC'd from a solid piece of aluminum now available in black anodized finish! IE red and raw billet finishes still available. More info here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> And if you have bolt down coilpacks and your car has a ICM you will also need the *Integrated Engineering Coilpack harness adapter and ICM delete kit*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Is there ever going to be some sort of adapters for us guys with AGN valve covers that want to upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

When we had the AGN valve cover- the new style coils pushed right into it and stayed all on their own. I mean- I can make billet stuff, but you don't need it. :laugh:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Dear IE, you are quickly becoming my favorite parts manufacturer and 1.8t producers, not vendor, not turbo guy, PRODUCERS.

Please keep this momentum up, I promise when im not paycheck to paycheck I will funnel more money to you guys as if you had a narcotic I was addicted to.

\m/ :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey IE...
i see you sell VVT cam tensioners for the 1.8t.
do you know if you can fit one on a non vvt head?
i swapped to a wideband ecu with uni 630cc....it has the vvt programming in it.
id like to just add the tensioner and wire it in.


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

I love the trend towards offering black ano'd stuff. I support company colors and all.. but black is just so sexy. 

What I want to see: IE engine mounts. Black ano'd mounts with black poly bushings.... yummy.


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

Great company here. I was having issues with my old manual tensioner spacer. IE sent out the correct piece no questions ask. Perfect now. Excellent service :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What I want to see: IE engine mounts. Black ano'd mounts with black poly bushings.... yummy.


Jedi mind reader?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Jedi mind reader?


2012 bro. The conscious level of humanity has increased to where we can telepathically know the needs of other 1.8T owners.


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Jedi mind reader?


Can I be a beta tester? :laugh:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What I want to see: IE engine mounts. Black ano'd mounts with black poly bushings.... yummy.





[email protected] said:


> Jedi mind reader?












Thank you lord baby Jesus. :laugh:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

you guys will be getting way too much of my money here soon


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> When we had the AGN valve cover- the new style coils pushed right into it and stayed all on their own. I mean- I can make billet stuff, but you don't need it. :laugh:


Now I feel stupid..



gdoggmoney said:


> Dear IE, you are quickly becoming my favorite parts manufacturer and 1.8t producers, not vendor, not turbo guy, PRODUCERS.
> 
> Please keep this momentum up, I promise when im not paycheck to paycheck I will funnel more money to you guys as if you had a narcotic I was addicted to.
> 
> \m/ :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> I love the trend towards offering black ano'd stuff. I support company colors and all.. but black is just so sexy.
> 
> What I want to see: IE engine mounts. Black ano'd mounts with black poly bushings.... yummy.


Please :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*








_Integrated Engineering Crankshaft Girdle/Bedplate kit for 06A 1.8T_
Under increased RPM horsepower, and torque your block can begin to flex, causing severe main bearing wear or even a broken crank or block. Reinforcing the block is a necessity for extreme applications. This girdle kit uses a 3/8” specifically designed steel plate bolted to the underside of your block increasing lateral support and preventing flexing under high power use. The girdle plate bolts to all of the main journals, using the supplied custom extended-length ARP main stud kit. It is then sandwiched between the block and the oil pan to keep the block from flexing. This kit includes all lengthened hardware needed to install the girdle plate. Spacers are included for use with factory main caps, however IE “Tall Boy” billet main caps are a highly recommended for high horsepower builds. More info here.

Take a look at our Crankshaft girdle install DIY


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

*New Product*










Damn thats a nice product^^^^ I don't think my 450-500 hp is in need for that... maybe in a couple years when I get bored with the 3076R... I love seeing new stuff for our 20V:thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> What I want to see: IE engine mounts. Black ano'd mounts with *IE RED* poly bushings.... yummy.


fixedopcorn:


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

I wanted blacked out mounts... or blue poly possibly. I have a thing for black and blue. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Gonna take a while because we are not planning on making another lame VF clone, and we are hell bent on good engine movement control WITH actually acceptable idle smoothness.


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Gonna take a while because we are not planning on making another lame VF clone, and we are hell bent on good engine movement control WITH actually acceptable idle smoothness.


Get to work! :laugh:


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Any updates on the Mahle Motorsports rod/main bearings coming in yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Coming soon guys, these are coming together. What else would you like to see for the 20V platform? :thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

A transparent timeing belt cover so we can see the cam gear:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Billet valve cover


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

DS - Topmount PTE 350/600 IC specific plumbing.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

What ever happened to the intake manifolds you were working on?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

schwartzmagic said:


> What ever happened to the intake manifolds you were working on?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 They are right around the bend as well. :thumbup:


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

Have you thought about a replacement fuel line setup for those that want to run your surge tank mounted between the spare tire cavity? 

-6 with the adapters to plug into the stock filter and return... 
Push-Lock or Braided


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

how about billet 1.8t intake manifold flanges that have the injector ports on them and are machined for easy welding of oval/round tubes? basically just like the ross machine racing intake manifold flange.


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> They are right around the bend as well. :thumbup:


 awesome! i'm looking forward to this :thumbup:


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

IE intake manifolds?? cant wait!! when u expect them to make their debut?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

turbo2205 said:


> IE intake manifolds?? cant wait!! when u expect them to make their debut?


 How much can they really improve on the SEM design? Looking forward to this


----------



## turbo2205 (May 1, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> How much can they really improve on the SEM design? Looking forward to this


 not too sure how/if they can..however, IE never fails to impress :thumbup: i was actually gon get the SEM one til i saw this post. i wan see wat they come up with! 
would be nice to see one that performs AND keeps/has an option to keep the TB on the passenger side so i wouldn't hafta redo my IC piping.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> how about billet 1.8t intake manifold flanges that have the injector ports on them and are machined for easy welding of oval/round tubes? basically just like the ross machine racing intake manifold flange.


 
This puts the injectors way too close to the head on the 20v- because the flange is tucked underneath the head so much where it hangs out... The runners really need to start turning right off the head to get the plenum where it needs to be. 

An injector boss bar + matching fuel rail is a possibility- just drill 4 big holes and weld the sucker on top of them. 

That said, wait till you see the new manifolds in a month or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

A little preview of what will be available for pre-order starting June 2nd... Make sure you come check it out at our booth at Wuste for those of you attending that show! 




























More info coming soon. We are very excited about these!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ YUM! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Here ya go. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

That manifold is awesome!


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Would like to see a billet T-stat housing.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Here ya go. :thumbup:


 Any indication of price yet ?? or would this only be I waist of money on a 280/300 bhp small 
port motor ? 


Regards Lenny 

ps looks like a very nice piece


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

Gulfstream said:


> Would like to see a billet T-stat housing.


 i actually like this idea im always afraid im going to snap it off


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

babarber said:


> i actually like this idea im always afraid im going to snap it off


 I race my motor and the oem one has heated up and bent out of shape. Twice.


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

im going to need one of those manifolds


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

ldaledub said:


> im going to need one of those manifolds


 and im gonna need it for 1$ thanks ill mail the check in tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Can you guys make a MAP pipe with flanges welded in for us 225 TT guys? Nobody makes one, and it's the most restrictive part of our intercooler piping.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Can you guys make a MAP pipe with flanges welded in for us 225 TT guys? Nobody makes one, and it's the most restrictive part of our intercooler piping.


 Just get a fmic and weld a map flang on the end tank that's what I did:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Does any one make a clear timing belt cover I really what one


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

01ttgt28 said:


> Does any one make a clear timing belt cover I really what one


 That sounds kind of cool. But I think there's more functional stuff needed for these cars and motors before form stuff.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> Just get a fmic and weld a map flang on the end tank that's what I did:thumbup:


 I have an FMIC. But it would make more sense to mount it in its current location. Since the plastic pipe is the most restrictive, replacing it with metal makes it a no brainer.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there a spot for the IAT sensor? I don't see one...


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

my guess would be on the bottom of the plenum, right in the middle


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Couldn't do that because the bottom IS the top, and vise versa. It's on the end.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Can't wait to pick up one of those intake manifolds. They look good!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

So just in case you guys aren't already excited- we are also launching 058 and 06A billet cam gears this weekend.  These are 100% billet aluminum pulleys, and the inner DOES have a real, OE style male keyway on it. The outer ring is machined exactly to OE belt specifications so your belt will fit perfectly- no half engagement like some other pulleys out there... We had the outers hard anodized for wear resistance as well. Everything is held together with fine thread stainless ARP bolts for maximum clamping force. Sharp laser etching ensures you always know what position your cams are in. 

Oh, it also lines up exactly with the OE cam gear- none of this "it'll be fine after it's degreed in" nonsense. :screwy: 

Really, there is no cam gear on the market that can come close to this level of attention to detail, fit, or finish. :thumbup: 

Stay tuned for more pics!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

is the intake manifold going to have a gasket or are the upper and lower surfaces machined to such a tolerance that we wont need a gasket?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

gorgeous gear, been deciding on one, now i know which one i will purchase:beer::beer:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Wish i worked with you guys! Never a dull moment:thumbup: p.s. i want a cam gear


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, definitely keepin and eye out for the cam gear-it'd be a shame to put the timing cover on after installing one of those


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

turbo2.24.1990 said:


> Wow, definitely keepin and eye out for the cam gear-it'd be a shame to put the timing cover on after installing one of those


 Maybe someone will have to build a polycarbonate timing cover, lol.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

groggory said:


> Maybe someone will have to build a polycarbonate timing cover, lol.


 How bad would it be to run without one?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

not recommended


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> How bad would it be to run without one?


 Not a good idea. There are some hoses and whatnot near that may rub. Also, any debris could potenially damage the belt or a roller causing catastrophic damage. 

Not advised.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

How about if you built a sick billet cage to take the place of a cover. It would keep anything from rubbing but you would be able to see the gears and belt. It could potentially be pretty cool. It would be purely cosmetic but it would sure look better than the stock cover.


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd prefer a timing belt cover that is easier to install. The level of annoying that is involved with reinstalling that ****ing thing is the reason I haven't run one since I did my manual tensioner conversion. I know I need one, but **** that damn thing. :banghead:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

toby lawrence said:


> I'd prefer a timing belt cover that is easier to install. The level of annoying that is involved with reinstalling that ****ing thing is the reason I haven't run one since I did my manual tensioner conversion. I know I need one, but **** that damn thing. :banghead:


 x2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> I have an FMIC. But it would make more sense to mount it in its current location. Since the plastic pipe is the most restrictive, replacing it with metal makes it a no brainer.


 just weld on a flat plate with 3 holes drilled to any pipe on your FMIC kit....


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

So the steel key on the lower timing pulley shears and you need to put dowel pins in it to keep it together but the aluminum key on the cam gear doesnt shear? Hmmmmmmm :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

MKIII_96 said:


> So the steel key on the lower timing pulley shears and you need to put dowel pins in it to keep it together but the aluminum key on the cam gear doesnt shear? Hmmmmmmm :sly:


 Neither keyway is designed to handle any of the torque loading. That's why the cat gear gets away with including a tiny piece of roll pin- even though it can fall right out after install anyways. 

Only way to make them handle more torque is to a) increase the friction - use a friction disk b) increase the clamping force- use an ARP bolt c) add secondary things like pins... Options a and b will last way way longer on a street car as option c will generally not stop the joint from moving microscopic amounts and causing fretting fatigue.


----------



## STOICH (Jun 21, 2010)

toby lawrence said:


> I'd prefer a timing belt cover that is easier to install. The level of annoying that is involved with reinstalling that ****ing thing is the reason I haven't run one since I did my manual tensioner conversion. I know I need one, but **** that damn thing. :banghead:


 I ran without one for a while because the stud I used for the manual tensioner was a tad long and the cover wouldn't install correctly. I ended up trimming the cover so that the tensioner is exposed and it's been very easy to install/remove since then. Just an idea - better than nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> is the intake manifold going to have a gasket or are the upper and lower surfaces machined to such a tolerance that we wont need a gasket?


 Comes with a gasket- both are machined as well- you could just RTV it, but that's messy.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

make a heat resistant spacer like the powergasket for the plenum


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Good idea Babarber !! 

Regards Lenny


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Now we just need one with injector-style standoffs on the outside to mount WMI nozzles. Direct port WMI.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

toby lawrence said:


> Now we just need one with injector-style standoffs on the outside to mount WMI nozzles. Direct port WMI.


 +1


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We talked about that for either nitrous or wm- decided to pass on it for now- there is not much room under the #1 runner above the alternator either... So that #1 bung was going to have to be on a funky angle and it would have added a bunch of cost. 

It's 3/16" wall- so I'd just drill and tap the sucker.


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We talked about that for either nitrous or wm- decided to pass on it for now- there is not much room under the #1 runner above the alternator either... So that #1 bung was going to have to be on a funky angle and it would have added a bunch of cost.
> 
> It's 3/16" wall- so I'd just drill and tap the sucker.


 That's what I did for the stock IM I have going in... but hey, a guy can dream, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a full first look at our new cam gears. Finally a reliable gear allowing you to adjust your power band by advancing or retarding cam timing. Each cam gear is precision machined with a real one piece male keyway for an exact OE fit. The cam gear outer rings are machined to OE specifications for a perfect fit and then hard anodized for wear. We include high quality stainless ARP bolts to lock it all together. After a IE red anodize treatment we add a crisp laser etching which ensures you can always know exactly where your cams are positioned. 06A 1.8T, 058 1.8T's, VW 16V's, and Audi 5 Cylinder except AAN will be available online for sale on the second and at Wuste in Vegas for those attending.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap 


that is beautiful....my cams would enjoy that for sure.:beer::beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Neither keyway is designed to handle any of the torque loading. That's why the cat gear gets away with including a tiny piece of roll pin- even though it can fall right out after install anyways.
> 
> Only way to make them handle more torque is to a) increase the friction - use a friction disk b) increase the clamping force- use an ARP bolt c) add secondary things like pins... Options a and b will last way way longer on a street car as option c will generally not stop the joint from moving microscopic amounts and causing fretting fatigue.


 How about some friction disks for the cam gear like the flywheel ones


----------



## Silver Shadow (Jun 1, 2012)

how about cam-gear in all black ? :thumbup:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wait is that the 2nd of June!?!:sly:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yayyyyyy!!!! Order placed!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry for the late post guys- we were absolutely swamped yesterday with Wuste and everything... The Intake manifolds are up for presale now- there's a bunch more info on the page, including dyno results and flow data... Check them out here: 

http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-1-8t-transverse-intake-manifold.html 

We also launched the cam gears yesterday as well- guys at the show really couldn't get over how amazing they look... We'll consider other colors for you guys too, we really didn't think anybody would want all black- too stealthy? 

06A Gear - http://www.intengineering.com/integ...et-adjustable-camshaft-gear-for-06a-1-8t.html 

058 Gear - http://www.intengineering.com/media...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/img_9942.jpg 

:thumbup:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

where do you stick in the nippels?


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

Gulfstream said:


> where do you stick in the nippels?


 on the bottle but you gotta fill it up first because you cant get the milk on the inside once the nipple is on


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

babarber said:


> on the bottle but you gotta fill it up first because you cant get the milk on the inside once the nipple is on


 milk.. what are you on about over there.. :what: 

I mean for DV, PCV, brake boost and so on.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Gulfstream said:


> milk.. what are you on about over there.. :what:
> 
> I mean for DV, PCV, brake boost and so on.


 It looks like they include a vacuum manifold with it. I *think*. 

I'm still wondering whether or not this manifold would be a good buy for me with me having the stock AWP head, stock fuel rail, stock throttle body, and just full bolt ons and the FT-F4 turbo. 

If I'd see some benefit I'd love to pick this manifold up, it looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

the way it stands right now i think the sem is a better buy for those with 400hp or less


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

noticed on my SEM setup the dyno graph smoothed out around 32psi. Mby its only my setup but thats seemed like where I want to be. I think IE mani is a good option indeed if you are 400+ whp.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i agree..and from the data IE has..am I REALLY seeing a 92hp increase?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Poop! I already ordered an ABD intake. Found out about this a month too late .
The numbers look good, but I will tell you what really has me tight in the pants is the fact that you can do a right or left side setup. :what:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i agree..and from the data IE has..am I REALLY seeing a 92hp increase?


Yes, same here wtf. Can we know what you dyno'd the manifold with setup wise? Fueling turbo cams etc? Displacement?


Also when are the transition spacers ready? 


I'm starving myself now for this and something else I hear is up and coming.

Now im checking my bank accounts so maybe I can grab one of these  Transition spacers!!?!?!?

I need one for now  How far out are those, will they be available with the pre-orer?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

This has me on the edge of sell my APR intake mani....:banghead:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

woodywoods86 said:


> Poop! I already ordered an ABD intake. Found out about this a month too late .
> The numbers look good, but I will tell you what really has me tight in the pants is the fact that you can do a right or left side setup. :what:


What goals do you have?

Abd is a different class from rmr/sem/ie


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

RMR always seems to get a bum rap. Curious what the differences between IE and that on the 5857.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The head was an AEB head- same one our mule has had all along. We didn't test an AEB intake mani because it won't fit- I would test an AGU one for you guys if somebody sends one in- I'd expect it to pick up at least 30hp over the AWP stock manifold + adapter spacer setup. To be honest I had never run the engine with a stock AWP manifold- only SEM and RMR- and I had a pretty good laugh when I saw how far it fell.


 also stated both were same fuel, on the vipec setup, 17psi, same cams, 2.0l, first pull on AWP intake manifold 70mm tb.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

I would not expect a 92 HP increase going from an SEM manifold to the IE manifold.


On another note, any chance IE could make a metal or stronger plastic oil pump chain tensioner? I have three that have been almost eaten away by the chain...


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Chris164935 said:


> I would not expect a 92 HP increase going from an SEM manifold to the IE manifold.
> 
> 
> On another note, any chance IE could make a metal or stronger plastic oil pump chain tensioner? I have three that have been almost eaten away by the chain...


You know, my 192k mile bottom end has the original.

Maybe I should check on it and or replace it.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

gdoggmoney said:


> You know, my 192k mile bottom end has the original.
> 
> Maybe I should check on it and or replace it.


Here is what mine looked like after about 70k miles.









My friend pulled one out of a motor with 50k that looked just like that...


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Chris164935 said:


> Here is what mine looked like after about 70k miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you are scaring me. So far, no moon shaving oil. It's probably all in the filter, and will look fine until the chain busts and i go 0 pressure and seize.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Now stocking:
Mahle Motorsport/Vandervell Race Bearing Sets for VW/Audi 4 Cylinder



















With over 70 years of race bearing manufacturing, Mahle Motorsport, formerly known as Vandervell, manufactures the highest quality race bearings available. They have been proven time and time again by F1 race teams, and many other race engine builders. With many special features, these bearings have great wear characteristics added durability. Mahle uses a proprietary tri-metal blend to provide a stiffer bearing under high load use, which is necessary for race engines. Each bearing is designed with state-of-the-art software for the ideal oil film thickness, which adds reliability and greatly reduces the chance of spinning a bearing.

1.8T Rod Bearings

1.8T Main Bearings


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW*

Integrated Engineering EKagrip VW/Audi 4 Cylinder Cam Gear Friction Disk










Originally designed for about 100 horsepower, the factory cam gear to cam interface on the VW/Audi engines struggle when subjected to aftermarket power. Larger camshafts and stiffer valve springs will add more stress on this area. This leads to wear between the surfaces, and shortly thereafter complete failure of the bolts and joint. This ruins the cam gear and camshaft, and can even damage the surrounding components. In order to fight this we had EKagrip make some of their patented nickel and diamond coated friction shims. These shims increase the friction between the two components by up to 3 times what is seen with regular aluminum on steel contact. This greatly increases the load which can be carried. The shims are .008" thick, and do not cause any alignment problems with the cam/cam gear. Increases friction by up to 300%.

More info here


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fuk yes

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

> > Here is what mine looked like after about 70k miles.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



it is the ****ty mobil one.i just pulled one out of a 160k+ motor.was fine. pentosin or castrol syntec only for that car.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New*
Integrated Engineering Ultimate Cam Gear Kits










When installing an Integrated Engineering billet cam gear on your race engine, an ARP cam gear bolt and an EKagrip friction disk are recommended to keep the timing components in place under high load/high RPM use. With the added stress of larger cams and stiffer valve springs, the factory interface can become weakened and fail under high RPM use. We offer this full cam gear kit to make the installation process simple, with all of the needed parts included. Purchase together and save!

Kit Includes
Integrated Engineering Cam Gear - 1 
Integrated Engineering / ARP Cam Gear Bolt -1 
Integrated Engineering / EKagrip Cam Gear Friction Disc -1

More info here


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

groggory said:


> What goals do you have?
> 
> Abd is a different class from rmr/sem/ie


My goal is to squeeze every bit of attainable power out of a K04-02x setup. Which is probably not going to get the best use out of this. But were talking most of my engine is IE so why not add another .

Not going to get it now but had I been paying attention to world around me...


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

woodywoods86 said:


> My goal is to squeeze every bit of attainable power out of a K04-02x setup. Which is probably not going to get the best use out of this. But were talking most of my engine is IE so why not add another .
> 
> Not going to get it now but had I been paying attention to world around me...


The ABD will show improvements on your setup. I pulled my ABD off twice(once for powder coating) and ran the stock mani and I could tell a difference between stock and ABD.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Twopnt016v said:


> The ABD will show improvements on your setup. I pulled my ABD off twice(once for powder coating) and ran the stock mani and I could tell a difference between stock and ABD.


Nice, I definitely plan on doing a baseline before installing. Gotta start my progression tracking somewhere.

Dammit I jumped the gun again. I ordered the cam gear before the package deal came out  

I guess I was afraid you guys were going to run out, if I didn't get it right away.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Good stuff guys.....I dont want to shear another keyway lol


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

What is the torque spec for the ARP cam gear bolt? I'm installing it tomorrow along with that EKagrip disc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We just got another new CNC mill in today to serve you guys better and make sure nicely made, accurate products continue to go out the door in a timely fashion... Check out all 16000 pounds worth of it!


----------



## VW indahouse (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy crap :thumbup: Nice one! 

Any word on the vac outlet option for the new intake manifold Pete?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I think they'll be out of the machine shop tomorrow and the guys need to measure and decide on hose lengths, etc- build a BOM, and build some hoses. I think we are still waiting on a shipment of hose parts, so maybe a week?


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

hey pete, 
if you need anyone to test out any new stuff on a non-turbo 20v, let me know! I am more than willing to "help". I love the stuff you guys put out, all quality parts :beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

wanted to give a big THANKS to Cassidy over there at IE for dealing with me and helping to get my order in. Can't wait to get the parts in, installed and order more goodies from you guys


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Our engineering team put together a great tech article on the testing behind and why we chose the velocity stacks in our intake manifolds over other styles. Read all about it in our tech article here: "The right bellmouth"


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Our engineering team put together a great tech article on the testing behind and why we chose the velocity stacks in our intake manifolds over other styles. Read all about it in our tech article here: "The right bellmouth"


 :beer:


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Our engineering team put together a great tech article on the testing behind and why we chose the velocity stacks in our intake manifolds over other styles. Read all about it in our tech article here: "The right bellmouth"


 good article :thumbup: 

so when are the iecva1 cams gonna be back in stock? i need a set for my new AEB head :laugh:


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

we need a billet valve cover integrated with FSI coilpack adaptability. 

DO IT!


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

mozcar78 said:


> we need a billet valve cover integrated with FSI coilpack adaptability.
> 
> DO IT!


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

dubbin_boho said:


> good article :thumbup:
> 
> so when are the iecva1 cams gonna be back in stock? i need a set for my new AEB head :laugh:


 x2


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

Interested in a cam timeline as well. Im in for billet motor mounts that do what you plan. Id buy a complete cooling system billet set. Head flange, thermo housing and even a rad with billet end tanks that had AN or NPT fittings ;P Something/Anything better than plastic! I dont recall seeing you guys having your own catch can setup either. Just a thought:beer: 

-Billet IE short shifter kit - Shifter/Knob, shifter bracket bushing, linkage bushing- the WORKX! 
-IE Designed Billet Wheels 
-IE Designed brake packages 
-IE Billet Flywheels that actually have timing marks 
-IE Billet Turbo Compressor wheels 

I could use a 2nd job if you need more details/designs  PUT THAT CNC TO WORK


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

mozcar78 said:


> we need a billet valve cover integrated with FSI coilpack adaptability.
> 
> DO IT!


 but still allow pushdowns cos i have no issues with my pushdowns and making power.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We are actually going to make a billet VC for dave's car I think- for fun... I don't think they would be hot sellers though- the FSI / 2.5L valve covers are thin because they are flat... The 1.8T one is about $300 in material alone because it's thick. Retail $700+ with all the machine time to hog it all out and 3d contouring work... 


We are working on some stuff on your guys lists - and some stuff that's not... With the new extra CNC mill we should be back to knocking out new parts again. We were bogged down there pretty bad before. 

Pete


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We are actually going to make a billet VC for dave's car I think- for fun... I don't think they would be hot sellers though- the FSI / 2.5L valve covers are thin because they are flat... The 1.8T one is about $300 in material alone because it's thick. Retail $700+ with all the machine time to hog it all out and 3d contouring work...
> 
> 
> We are working on some stuff on your guys lists - and some stuff that's not... With the new extra CNC mill we should be back to knocking out new parts again. We were bogged down there pretty bad before.
> ...


 Can you cast and machine a cover for cheaper? Not true billet, but this item doesn't need to be.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ... The 1.8T one is about $300 in material alone because it's thick. Retail $700+ with all the machine time to hog it all out and 3d contouring work...


 Can you cut costs by make this in two pieces - thinner top plate that bolts to a raised perimeter? An alternate breather location made for an NPT fitting would be needed of course


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

any plans/possability of selling a CNC head flange with injector ports for a 1.8t? 
or even selling just the runner portion of your intake manifold? 

id like to make my own intake, but the injector port transition on the oem flange kind of sucks...


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> any plans/possability of selling a CNC head flange with injector ports for a 1.8t?
> or even selling just the runner portion of your intake manifold?
> 
> id like to make my own intake, but the injector port transition on the oem flange kind of sucks...


 i would be in for this as well.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

opcorn: Cams baby


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

sabbySC said:


> Can you cast and machine a cover for cheaper? Not true billet, but this item doesn't need to be.


 Why? The oem one is already cast and works fine


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

dry sump setup :-D


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

or the speed bleeder clutch block that ECS is never going to release for the o2m 6 speed quattro.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

groggory said:


> Why? The oem one is already cast and works fine


 By the same token, this can be said for a full billet one as well.


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

tubular exhaust manifold! I`ll buy one...


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> dry sump setup :-D


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

Three3Se7en said:


> opcorn: Cams baby



Yup


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

vr6 3.0 said:


> tubular exhaust manifold! I`ll buy one...


They already make them


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Fixed your post.



MKIII_96 said:


> They already outsource them to be made.


:laugh:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> or the speed bleeder clutch block that ECS is never going to release for the o2m 6 speed quattro.


Yes please!


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

If only i wasn't saving for school...I wanna pull the trigger so bad on the cam gear. Being able to play w/ adjustable cam timing AND shoring up all possible shearing issues with the timing belt (i already have the crank dowel). Maybe i can sucker my shuggah momma into an early christmas present


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

theswoleguy said:


> or the speed bleeder clutch block that ECS is never going to release for the o2m 6 speed quattro.





theswoleguy said:


> or the speed bleeder clutch block that ECS is never going to release for the o2m 6 speed quattro.



ive been waiting for this for over a year now.......:banghead: ecs lags


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Call me crazy, but if you use a speed bleeder there- I don't think you are bleeding the slave whatsoever- just the line.... 

Think about it- you need to push fluid PAST the bleeder valve into the slave, wait for the air to bubble up to the top(theoretically), and then release it back out the bleeder... Without hydraulic pressure (aka, a closed, regular bleeder valve)- that'll never happen, it'll just be pushing fluid down the hose and out the bleeder, not actuating the slave at all... 

Now, if what you are looking for is a billet replacement for the OE bleeder block- that's simple enough for us... I just would likely not supply them with a speed bleeder valve in there... They work great on brakes, but the bleeder is at the END of the system on brakes... :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Call me crazy, but if you use a speed bleeder there- I don't think you are bleeding the slave whatsoever- just the line....
> 
> Think about it- you need to push fluid PAST the bleeder valve into the slave, wait for the air to bubble up to the top(theoretically), and then release it back out the bleeder... Without hydraulic pressure (aka, a closed, regular bleeder valve)- that'll never happen, it'll just be pushing fluid down the hose and out the bleeder, not actuating the slave at all...
> 
> Now, if what you are looking for is a billet replacement for the OE bleeder block- that's simple enough for us... I just would likely not supply them with a speed bleeder valve in there... They work great on brakes, but the bleeder is at the END of the system on brakes... :thumbup:


he spreads truth, same thing on bikes.

the cnc heads look amazing

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New products!*








The new Integrated Engineering unique fittings feature a AN o ring boss port on one end, and a 5/16" hose barb on the other end. Use these to plumb in aftermarket fuel systems much easier without need for extra fittings and ugly adapters. We manufacture these fittings in house. Match them with your custom setup by choosing IE red or black anodize finish.
Available here!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This thread only shows you a small amount of our entire product line, check out more of the Integrated Engineering product line through our new catalog. Catalog is available for online viewing on our website at www.intengineering.com/catalog 










:thumbup:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW!!!!! 

Thanks Pete, Dave and crew for the shot in the new Catalog!!!! 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer: awesome!!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i have a general question...when putting in a surge tank....can you keep the stock lines? In past cars I always gutted out the stock system, but I really want to keep as much as possible here on my TT. Id like to just plumb in the surge tank and keep as much plastic OEM line as possible.... 

is this possible? do you make adapters for pushlock hose to the OEM plastic stuff? any comment?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 








For you big turbo guys we have just turned some new oil restrictor solutions, CNC machined in house these are a perfect thread for your turbo to a -4AN eliminating ugly adapters. 
Available with 1/8th NPT threads or GT turbo threads


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> i have a general question...when putting in a surge tank....can you keep the stock lines? In past cars I always gutted out the stock system, but I really want to keep as much as possible here on my TT. Id like to just plumb in the surge tank and keep as much plastic OEM line as possible....
> 
> is this possible? do you make adapters for pushlock hose to the OEM plastic stuff? any comment?


 You can keep stock lines pretty much up to where you mount it. After that its easier to go to -6AN line. Are you wanting a stainless adapter at the end of the factory lines? We have custom barb fittings but I would not try flaring the OE plastic lines.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *New products!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How do these work exactly? 

I guess I am missing where exactly they go. 

Does the threaded end go into the fuel filter? 



Have you all plumbed an A4 with braided line all the way back to the intank pump? How do you connect the lines to the top of the intank pump plastic pieces?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i THINK thoes barbs are for the plastic OEM lines??? 
is this correct?? 

and I would love an explination as to what lines may be retained, what needs to be added, and what must be replaced...


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> i THINK thoes barbs are for the plastic OEM lines???
> is this correct??
> 
> and I would love an explination as to what lines may be retained, what needs to be added, and what must be replaced...


 Those barbed fittings are for the IE fuel rail and allows you to use the OEM 5/16 fuel lines. Eliminates the need for tons of braided lines and fittings. :beer:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

desertdubs_C said:


> Those barbed fittings are for the IE fuel rail and allows you to use the OEM 5/16 fuel lines. Eliminates the need for tons of braided lines and fittings. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


 Just to further clarify... 

allows you to use the 5/16" RUBBER fuel line. The OEM plastic 5/16" fuel line will NOT push onto these barb fittings without much aggravation. 

That's not a bad thing at all! I just want to clarify.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

So does anyone have the best idea to get the braided line connected all the way back ? 

Can I just push the -6an braided onto the top of the intank pump connections?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

derekb727 said:


> So does anyone have the best idea to get the braided line connected all the way back ?
> 
> Can I just push the -6an braided onto the top of the intank pump connections?


 There are fittings available to either convert your push connect fittings to -6AN or use a compression fitting on your fuel filter.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 









Make your shifts more solid than ever before with these billet shifter bracket bushings. These two piece bushings are CNC machined in house from 6061 aircraft aluminum. They directly replace the rubber factory bushings that deteriorate over time causing excessive play in the shifter. When the factory bushings are worn out, shifts become less precise, causing you to miss shifts. Not only will you be missing shifts but, by not fully engaging gears in the transmission, you can even strip the teeth right off the gears. Sold in a set of 3 these will direct install in 02A, 02J, 02M, and 02Q transmissions in MK2,MK3, MK4, and MK5 platforms. More info here 

Installation is easy, and these can be fitted from the engine bay. No need to access the transmission from under the car. Check out our install DIY guide here.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Do you guys make fittings for the heater core? I want to replace those stupid curvy rubber hoses with some stainless.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> There are fittings available to either convert your push connect fittings to -6AN or use a compression fitting on your fuel filter.


 where are these conversion fittings?


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> where are these conversion fittings?


 I have a compression fitting to -6AN adapter on my fuel filter just before the tank:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

link to these?


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

derekb727 said:


> link to these?


 http://www.jegs.com/i/Earls/361/165056/10002/-1?parentProductId=749418 

I recommend buying a new fuel filter as this is a compression fitting and really can only be used once. 

Also, you can use these: http://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS-Performance-Products/555/103100/10002/-1?parentProductId=1287062 

^ Those will fit over the factory plastic push connectors, but you have to really force them on and once they are on they will not come off. They are ment for a GM and are removable on those, but not on a VW/Audi push connector. 

After you adapt to your -6AN line, everything else is as easy as adding these: 
http://www.intengineering.com/fittings-hoses-diy-parts.html to suit your setup.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Dear IE: We need some billet injector cups for the intake mani, the crappy plastic oem units crack due to heat, and all of them start to leak after 150000km+ :thumbup::beer: 
When you change them, they crack REAL easy and ruin the threads. 
I searched and found no one making them for the 1.8t platform. 

thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5781666-Billet-injector-insert


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Pisko said:


> Dear IE: We need some billet injector cups for the intake mani, the crappy plastic oem units crack due to heat, and all of them start to leak after 150000km+ :thumbup::beer:
> When you change them, they crack REAL easy and ruin the threads.
> I searched and found no one making them for the 1.8t platform.
> 
> thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5781666-Billet-injector-insert


 x2 :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

that compression fitting i the opposite of what i need. I need the MALE fitting that goes into the quick release and has -6 on the other end, allowing you to keep factory lines...


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> that compression fitting i the opposite of what i need. I need the MALE fitting that goes into the quick release and has -6 on the other end, allowing you to keep factory lines...


 I needed to use one of those on my car as well (return line)... expensive fitting, beware. 

http://www.jegs.com/i/Aeromotive/027/15103/10002/-1?parentProductId=763398


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

I like the injector insert idea :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

stkshftgti said:


> I needed to use one of those on my car as well (return line)... expensive fitting, beware.
> 
> http://www.jegs.com/i/Aeromotive/027/15103/10002/-1?parentProductId=763398


 wow! 
awesome!!! 
thanks for the help 

now IE, start knocking these off for cheap


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

stkshftgti said:


> Also, you can use these: http://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS-Performance-Products/555/103100/10002/-1?parentProductId=1287062
> 
> ^ Those will fit over the factory plastic push connectors, but you have to really force them on and once they are on they will not come off. They are ment for a GM and are removable on those, but not on a VW/Audi push connector.


 I am a noob, does anyone have a picture of these being used. I have no idea where to use them on my A4 so I can integrate braided line. 

Thanks 

Apologies for my noobnes


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

derekb727 said:


> I am a noob, does anyone have a picture of these being used. I have no idea where to use them on my A4 so I can integrate braided line.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Apologies for my noobnes


 B5 or B6?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

derekb727 said:


> I am a noob, does anyone have a picture of these being used. I have no idea where to use them on my A4 so I can integrate braided line.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Apologies for my noobnes


 What are you doing that needs braided line? That should be your first question. 

...or do you just want braided line so you can have braided line? 

to answer your question, those adapters go on the OEM lines right by the firewall. Take off the OEM lines at the right angle connector, snap these in, and now you have -6AN to do whatever you want with.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Braided lines because racecar


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Braided lines because racecar


 That's what I was thinking. 

...which is fine. Braided lines do look neato.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Braided lines because racecar


 translation 

they look cool


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

After having a few quarts of gas get sprayed all over a hot engine on my mk2 from a $.90 o ring failure, I'd spend a fewbucks just to feel better about my setup


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dave926 said:


> After having a few quarts of gas get sprayed all over a hot engine on my mk2 from a $.90 o ring failure, I'd spend a fewbucks just to feel better about my setup


 If you are talking about the braided line setup, there is no real advantage to the braided lines as far as I see from a reliability standpoint on an OEM'ish setup. I see the braided lines as a smart upgrade for high fuel pressures, high temps, abrasion resistance, and compatibility with AN fittings for custom fitment. 

...but I wouldn't throw in braided lines just for fun.  Save the money for more go-fast parts


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

plus....i had all aeroquip brand AN fittings in my mk3 jetta. full fuel cell and all braided lines. 

the fittings ended up corroding so bad between the hose and the fitting that it SPLIT the aluminum fitting in half, and sprayed fuel. 

may be due to salt in wisconsin but still....OEM stuff lasts life of car typically... 

plus the darn hose acts like a sawzall on ANYTHING it touches...paint, coolant lines, silicone couplings, aluminum boost pipes, vacuum hose, etc....


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> plus the darn hose acts like a sawzall on ANYTHING it touches...paint, coolant lines, silicone couplings, aluminum boost pipes, vacuum hose, etc....


 Braided black nylon hoses FTW!










Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> plus....i had all aeroquip brand AN fittings in my mk3 jetta. full fuel cell and all braided lines.
> 
> the fittings ended up corroding so bad between the hose and the fitting that it SPLIT the aluminum fitting in half, and sprayed fuel.
> 
> ...


 Why would you set up a braided line and leave it rubbing on something?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

When you route hose from the trunk to the enfine bay and then back to the trunk, have a dry sump setup with three stages all running braided hose, and the sump is in the engine bay as well, hose is "going to touch" things.... This wasnt a show car. It was, as the other guy says, "braided hose because race car"


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Click Here so that we are not killing IE's Thread 


thanks for the replies guys! 

Rock on IE


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This fully built Integrated Engineering race engine is off to break some world records on the salt this weekend during Bonneville Speed Week. 










Here is a quick teaser video of a pull: 





 
More media coming soon! 

You can see more photos and info on our facebook page: facebook.com/inteng 


Integrated Engineering Race Longblock featuring: 
-IE 2.0 stroker block 83mm Bore 
-IE Billet tall boy mains & Girdle 
-IE Tuscan Rods 
-JE Asymmetrical FSR slipper skirt forings with thermal coat & skirt coat, HD pins. 
-Ported AEB Head 
-IE Valve Guides 
-IE Springs & Retainers 
-IE Street / Strip Cams 
-IE Timing belt kit w/ gates belt 
-IE Cam Gear 
-IE Friction Disks 
-IE / ARP Crank Bolt 

ECU: Link G4 
-Logging 4 x egt, wbo2, oil / fuel pressures, water / oil temps, 4 x road speed- may add a wheel travel sensor that can be moved around for shock tuning later. 

Fueling : 
-IE Dual 044 Surge Tank 
-IE Fuel Rail 
-1000cc High Z for now, 

Manifolds: 
-034 custom T4 exhaust manifold w/ precision 66mm gate 
-Modified AEB intake manifold w/ built in PTE 1000 bhp AWIC core 

Turbo is a PTE 6768 Billet T4 V band 

Motor is getting totally broken in and sorted out on our engine dyno before the customer installs it in the car. 

Goal is 250 mph in a 4 door sedan on the Salt.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

You can see the silicone couplers start to balloon ever so slightly during that dyno pull, very cool stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

groggory said:


> If you are talking about the braided line setup, there is no real advantage to the braided lines as far as I see from a reliability standpoint on an OEM'ish setup. I see the braided lines as a smart upgrade for high fuel pressures, high temps, abrasion resistance, and compatibility with AN fittings for custom fitment.
> 
> ...but I wouldn't throw in braided lines just for fun.  Save the money for more go-fast parts


 My mk2 originally came with CIS, so thats a fuel pump that runs pretty nasty to begin with......either way I don't think its really an upgrade, just cheap insurance when doing things OEM **** was never designed for


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Now in stock and shipping!*








The Integrated Engineering intake manifold for Transverse VW / Audi 1.8T engines has been engineered to provide market leading performance and features. Each aspect of this manifold was carefully tweaked and optimized by our engineers. Extensive engineering, design, research, development, and in-house testing on our superflow engine dyno has resulted in quite simply the most advanced, refined intake manifold the VW / Audi community has ever seen. Learn more here
_*100% engineered, designed, & cast in USA*_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a first look at the new available finish, black powder coat option on these are absolutely stunning:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

FINALLLLYYYY I've been waiting on my order for the last month so I can get this block together and start making some horsepowers. GOD BLESS ERMERICAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

damn thats nice, whats that hose and fitting coming from the back of the mani, brake booster?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

theswoleguy said:


> damn thats nice, whats that hose and fitting coming from the back of the mani, brake booster?


That is our vacuum manifold, it mounts hidden under the intake manifold and acts as your supply for all your vacuum accessories and connection for your break booster. Its sold with all the fittings you need for a complete install. 









More info here


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Man every time you come out with a new product I feel like this "Must Have":


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

For everyone who has ordered a manifold, our shipping department has been moving them out all day. Look out for your big white box. :thumbup:









_Manifolds waiting for delivery_









_Last shipment of the day_


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Ever wonder what it would be like to drive over 200MPH? A Integrated Engineering race engine made its way into the Bonneville Salt Flats Land Speed Racing VW Passat, and here is a video of the 212.922MPH run. This was on lower power of around 600BHP, more runs coming soon that will go well over that speed at the Bonneville World of Speed competition.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

fixed it for ya 



[email protected] said:


> Ever wonder what it would be like to drive over 200MPH? A Integrated Engineering race engine made its way into the Bonneville Salt Flats Land Speed Racing VW Passat, and here is a video of the 212.922MPH run. This was on lower power of around 600BHP, more runs coming soon that will go well over that speed at the Bonneville World of Speed competition.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The short link measures traffic  Can't do that if you just click play.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The short link measures traffic  Can't do that if you just click play.


OIC.... learn something new each day i do.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

no one has put their new IE intake mani on yet????:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Just a taste, of whats coming later today. 










More to come.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

mmmmmm CNC heaaaddss. daddy like!!:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Another look:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

testing testing testing. makes for info then translates into POWER lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> testing testing testing. makes for info then translates into POWER lol


You got it!

Last one before details are released:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Product Release: Integrated Engineering CNC ported 1.8T cylinder heads*










The Integrated Engineering CNC Ported cylinder head is the result of an unsurpassed R&D program unlike anything the VW / Audi scene has ever seen. The development stage was performed by an expert with dozens of factory projects under his belt, in both racing and original equipment development projects. Countless heads were sacrificed to gain an understanding of the castings intricacies and allow the most aggressive porting possible without sacrificing reliability. 

We developed an elaborate remanufacturing process with a series of checks to remove carbon build up in the oil galleys found in virtually all core cylinder heads. The oil galleys cleaned and the entire head is completely soda blasted. Valve heights are checked and seats are replaced. Only then are the heads ported and rebuilt with IE Valve guides. This process ensures better then OE quality on our completely remanufactured heads. New cores are also available at additional cost if you prefer. You truly will not be able to find a more developed cylinder head anywhere on the market. 

The head is finished with a Integrated Engineering LiftMAX valve job. LiftMAX is a proprietary combination of seat angles and blends which delivers the absolute maximum flow into the unique circumstances of the VW/Audi 1.8T cylinder head: very small bore, lots of valve shrouding, and not very much valve lift. Getting this combination just right took hundreds of attempts, stacks of used up valve seats, and countless hours of flow bench time. 

CNC ported bare head

CNC ported assembled head


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

must have

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks very nice. $850 for a core? From the description it doenst appear that these are brand new heads...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Dub-Nub said:


> Looks very nice. $850 for a core? From the description it doenst appear that these are brand new heads...


They aren't. It says remanufactured in the description. A new AEB core would be much more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Dub-Nub said:


> Looks very nice. $850 for a core? From the description it doenst appear that these are brand new heads...


That is to make sure they deff get the core back in good condition. We do a fuel pump program with APR and you wouldn't believe how many people don't send back an old pump for a $200 core credit because it is "to much work". Not getting cores back makes a rebuild process pretty tough when you are trying to keep remans in stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep... Almost 50% of heads we buy from junkyards aren't acceptable to us for one reason or other. Usually spun cam journals, damaged chambers, etc... We want very very nice cores for you guys- nobody wants to spend this kinda money and get a beat up one... Dealing with all of that costs significant time and money. 

Avoiding it is easy enough, find a nice core and send it in.  They have to be AEB cores as well. 

New cores are still available, they are worth about $1500, and are absolutely beautiful- I have one here because we considered doing all of these on new cores. In the end we figured it would be too expensive.


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish I had a reason to spend this much money on a cylinder head.


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, you guys are some serious business, every time I come on here my parts list gets bigger,...
My credit company must just love you guys. 

I'm kinda afraid to buy anything else now though.... You guys might come and long and redeveloped one that performs better then anything else on the market


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> I'm kinda afraid to buy anything else now though.... You guys might come and long and redeveloped one that performs better then anything else on the market


Thats the idea.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

are your lines supplied on your site E85 compatible ? Braided nylon black stuff?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

theswoleguy said:


> are your lines supplied on your site E85 compatible ? Braided nylon black stuff?


That is not recommended for use with E85. For E85 you should run Teflon hose.


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Lifters for 1.8t are shown above. But the link to your page doesn't work. When using Search button on your site. That doesn't find anything either. Wondering price on full set


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

2slogetta said:


> Lifters for 1.8t are shown above. But the link to your page doesn't work. When using Search button on your site. That doesn't find anything either. Wondering price on full set


Fixed the link, 1.8T lifters are available on our website here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Even if you are not running one of our 1.8T CNC ported cylinder heads, we have a full selection of valvetrain components for your 1.8T. High quality Spring and titanium retainer kits, performance guides and seats, cam gears, and more engineered, designed, and tested by Integrated Engineering. Also a full selection of performance valves all in stock and ready to ship. Build a happy revving engine for any turbo setup. See more: Performance valvetrain


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Even if you are not running one of our 1.8T CNC ported cylinder heads, we have a full selection of valvetrain components for your 1.8T. High quality Spring and titanium retainer kits, performance guides and seats, cam gears, and more engineered, designed, and tested by Integrated Engineering. Also a full selection of performance valves all in stock and ready to ship. Build a happy revving engine for any turbo setup. See more: Performance valvetrain


I got a question why build a high revving head when every one I talk to says don't rev past 7,000. ????


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> I got a question why build a high revving head when every one I talk to says don't rev past 7,000. ????


You are talking to the wrong people. A built head is a good investment even if you only want to rev to 7.5k


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> I got a question why build a high revving head when every one I talk to says don't rev past 7,000. ????


That's fine on a stock head and small OEM turbo. If you swap out the valvetrain and run a larger (30R or bigger) it's fine to rev past 7K because you will more than likely keep making power past that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> I got a question why build a high revving head when every one I talk to says don't rev past 7,000. ????


You can run it well past 7K. If your head is built for it, and your turbo can supply power for it.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You can run it well past 7K. If your head is built for it, and your turbo can supply power for it.


That's odd because I have a built head all parts from ie and a 30r turbo and was revving to 8,000 and I blew a hole 
Through cylinder 3 while racing and every one is telling me I don't have a Honda I should keep my revs to 7,000 this is odd :screwy:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You can run it well past 7K. If your head is built for it, and your turbo can supply power for it.


Can you guys look at my build and tell me what you think went wrong :facepalm:
My wheel HP was 450 with 13 degree of timeing sorry for posting on your fourm 

The link http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5211576-Audi-tt-bt-build-almost-done-I-guess


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

01ttgt28 said:


> That's odd because I have a built head all parts from ie and a 30r turbo and was revving to 8,000 and I blew a hole
> Through cylinder 3 while racing and every one is telling me I don't have a Honda I should keep my revs to 7,000 this is odd :screwy:


1. You ran out of water/meth
2. one of your meth nozzles was clogged
3. your meth line was crimped/severed by accident
4. too much timing on your software


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

01ttgt28 said:


> That's odd because I have a built head all parts from ie and a 30r turbo and was revving to 8,000 and I blew a hole
> Through cylinder 3 while racing and every one is telling me I don't have a Honda I should keep my revs to 7,000 this is odd :screwy:


Who is this "everyone" you're referring to? Obviously they don't know Jack schit about these engines. These things will Rev to 7000+ rpm for their entire lives without complaint.

I revved BOTH of my 1.8t's to the moon, everyday for their entire lives of over 200k each. I owned both from new. Never a failure.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Who is this "everyone" you're referring to? Obviously they don't know Jack schit about these engines. These things will Rev to 7000+ rpm for their entire lives without complaint.
> 
> I revved BOTH of my 1.8t's to the moon, everyday for their entire lives of over 200k each. I owned both from new. Never a failure.


lol i know mine see's 7-7.5k everyday i can do it :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> lol i know mine see's 7-7.5k everyday i can do it :thumbup:


My stock head is above 6k all the time and bumps the 7500 limiter a few times a day.

They like the rrrrrrrr's


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> That's odd because I have a built head all parts from ie and a 30r turbo and was revving to 8,000 and I blew a hole
> Through cylinder 3 while racing and every one is telling me I don't have a Honda I should keep my revs to 7,000 this is odd :screwy:


you did it wrong. I have taken a motor with a 20v head well past 7k (all the way to 9200 actually). a few have taken them a bit further as well

that was a built head and fully built, lightened and balanced bottom end. and it makes power that high as well. oiling and harmonics are the issue with those revs and thats why I am switching to a dry sump here as soon as all the parts get in.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> 1. You ran out of water/meth
> 2. one of your meth nozzles was clogged
> 3. your meth line was crimped/severed by accident
> 4. too much timing on your software


I didn't run out of meth the low light didn't come on . I ordered a fail safe either way just in case 
I only have one nozzle after the throttle body should I put more ???
I don't have any crimped lines everything is new could be the pump acting up maybe????
Timing was 13 degrees 450whp gt 3076r 26psi 

Can you guys post in my build thread so I don't cluster. Up ie thread thanks for the help :thumbup:
I would love ie input on this


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

dude i make the per you do on pump no meth with a 3071. been revving to 8k for four years +

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> lol i know mine see's 7-7.5k everyday i can do it :thumbup:


Kevin had mine to 9200ish for about 3 years now with no issues.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> dude i make the per you do on pump no meth with a 3071. been revving to 8k for four years +
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


i personally don't believe in using w/m, nitrous, or race gas to make power. pump gas and good tuning ftw :beer:



Mike Pauciullo said:


> Kevin had mine to 9200ish for about 3 years now with no issues.


nice, revving that must me fun :beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Who is this "everyone" you're referring to? Obviously they don't know Jack schit about these engines. These things will Rev to 7000+ rpm for their entire lives without complaint.
> 
> I revved BOTH of my 1.8t's to the moon, everyday for their entire lives of over 200k each. I owned both from new. Never a failure.


yea for the most part, i over revved mine on stock valvetrain on a downshift road racing. but i was at 25psi and 8k sometimes 8200 (limit) funny to shift and barely see the tach move... i say 7500 is safe occsionally i wouldnt sustain it for long as the exh valves wont take the beating and heat for to long ie road racing in my sense or land speed records.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

theswoleguy said:


> yea for the most part, i over revved mine on stock valvetrain on a downshift road racing. but i was at 25psi and 8k sometimes 8200 (limit) funny to shift and barely see the tach move... i say 7500 is safe occsionally i wouldnt sustain it for long as the exh valves wont take the beating and heat for to long ie road racing in my sense or land speed records.


Haha! I remember that, and everyone was freaked out about your rods!

Hows the haldex beast coming? No updates for a while :thumbdown:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Haha! I remember that, and everyone was freaked out about your rods!
> 
> Hows the haldex beast coming? No updates for a while :thumbdown:


i know thats the irony... it was on hold, hopefulyl i can get going again with it. Performance trim went out of business but i got my roof however we are making copies of the roof and found some flaws in it. Another guy got one for his R as well as bryson for his jetta. Since the car is caged but the cage wasnt gussetted (or whatever you call it) to the car. the flexing of the body around the cage was cracking the roofs. Luckily mine wasnt installed  so we are making more roofs, going to tie all the cages to the body/pillars rather than just the floor. I also graduated the 4th so, i put the funds on hold incase a job offer never came through. Been working full time for two weeks. so hopefully i can get back to ordering parts. I plan to take the TT i currently have, built motor and all and drop it into the R car with the pag kit (that im still waiting on) and that will finish it off with some paint.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

That roof sounds like way more trouble than its worth


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

meh itll be ok, had to get rid of the sunroof anyway, when it does all come together you know itll be sex


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Ladies, want to show that your car is faster than all the guys? Guys, want to stop your girlfriend from stealing your favorite IE shirt?
The solution to these problems is now available in a stylish Integrated Engineering t shirt just for the ladies.










See more here


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

I like the back better:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Any plans for baby clothes? New parent here and would love to represent a quality company


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

desertdubs_C said:


> Any plans for baby clothes? New parent here and would love to represent a quality company


 I'll pass the idea along. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This is a quick look at one of the many cylinder head graveyards made during the R&D process for the Integrated Engineering CNC ported heads. 










Cutting these heads open allowed us to make measurements, perform different tests, check clearances, etc... 
When cutting these open we also found an alarming amount (nearly all) of our core cylinder heads had carbon build up and sludge in the oil galleys that would not be visible otherwise. 
That is why we remove all of the ball bearings sealing the oil galleys, clean the entire head, and completely soda blast them. Not only are you getting a high flowing performance cylinder head, but the head is remanufactured above OE quality. 

Read more here.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

quick question for you guys at IE. 
Do you sell pre-assembled rod/piston kits for me to just drop in after pulling my head and pan and honing up the cyl walls. 

Also what is the stock bore on 1.8t 06a, is it 81mm? 
I have 136k on my block, no burning oil no issues, perfect oil pressure so I dont believe I need to pull it to machine. Just want to simply drop in and rev the piss out of it and boost without blowing holes in my block.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> quick question for you guys at IE.
> Do you sell pre-assembled rod/piston kits for me to just drop in after pulling my head and pan and honing up the cyl walls. *YES they do*
> 
> Also what is the stock bore on 1.8t 06a, is it 81mm? *the stock bore on ALL 1.8T 20v is 81mm, yes.*
> I have 136k on my block, no burning oil no issues, perfect oil pressure so I dont believe I need to pull it to machine. Just want to simply drop in and rev the piss out of it and boost without blowing holes in my block.


 then get some rods and rings, do a light power hone, and RTS! 

what are your goals? you should be fine up to 450+ whp with stock pistons and aftermarket rods. i would, of course, add exhaust springs at a minimum though at this power level. but i dont know schit so dont take my words for gospel. 

and many people just do rods and run it. leaving everything else stock. can even do it with the block in the car, too.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

U don't know schit?:sly: 

I call:bs:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

stock ko3s... no 400whp for me 

I have no way to press wrist pins to stock piston


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

Slimjimmn said:


> stock ko3s... no 400whp for me
> 
> I have no way to press wrist pins to stock piston


 The pistons have circlips that come out. No press needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Slimjimmn said:


> quick question for you guys at IE.
> Do you sell pre-assembled rod/piston kits for me to just drop in after pulling my head and pan and honing up the cyl walls.
> 
> Also what is the stock bore on 1.8t 06a, is it 81mm?
> I have 136k on my block, no burning oil no issues, perfect oil pressure so I dont believe I need to pull it to machine. Just want to simply drop in and rev the piss out of it and boost without blowing holes in my block.


 We have many options available for rods and pistons. We do not sell pre-assembled as you will need to have your piston rings fitted to your block. You do not have to press the wrist pin, they use circlips and can be installed by hand. You will need 144X20 in either H beam or Tuscan I beam rods as aftermarket pistons utilize a 20mm wrist pin. Stock bore size (81mm) are available in JE 8.5:1 or 9.25:1 and Wiseco 9.0:1 wrist pins and circlips included. JE custom pistons and coatings are available by quote also. 



Slimjimmn said:


> stock ko3s... no 400whp for me


 You really do not need aftermarket pistons with a stock turbo, 1.8T drop-in h beam rods with new piston rings will be a reliable bottom end that will handle more than your turbo can throw at it. We also have complete rod install kits including everything you need minus oil for guys like you looking to rebuild a bottom end with drop-in rods. If you are building for high revs you should focus on the valve train components more than the pistons. How much would you like to increase your rev?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

What is a safe HP limit for stock AEB pistons? 600 hp?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

hey pete can i throw up a ittle V-ip i mean pic of something??


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

no crap, C-clips. I have never dis-assembled a 1.8t. Did a few b16/b18 and some 350's but they were all press pins (freeze them and bake the piston and then slide it in) 

Looks like a set of rods with stock pistons should be ok then. Most I would go is ft4 but since I just put on a brand new ko3s last winter prob wont go that route. 
I just want to make sure the bottom end is bulletproof and wont bend rods if I miss a shift or boost more. opcorn:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What is a safe HP limit for stock AEB pistons? 600 hp?


 what is your longevity goal? sure Brian ran them >650whp for awhile, but it wasnt a super long while. 

if i were to hazard a guess, me personally wouldnt want to push them more than 500 or so for a long time. short bursts? ok. i will use IE rods and maybe stock AEB slugs in the next project car, and i wouldnt have a problem at all running this combo @ 500 AWHP.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> what is your longevity goal? sure Brian ran them >650whp for awhile, but it wasnt a super long while.
> 
> if i were to hazard a guess, me personally wouldnt want to push them more than 500 or so for a long time. short bursts? ok. i will use IE rods and maybe stock AEB slugs in the next project car, and i wouldnt have a problem at all running this combo @ 500 AWHP.


 500whp is a good target for now. I can rebuild the motor in a few months and turn up the boost. Shooting for 700 by the end of the year.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Brian had IE rods with stock 20mm AEB pistons 651whp 450+tq, thats some serious jams.... I can't remember if he said his cam bolt backed out or his crank timing gear but either way timing belt went and so did a valve through one of those AEB pistons.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

kamahao112 said:


> hey pete can i throw up a ittle V-ip i mean pic of something??


 Absolutely  I need to shoot a video of that ecu to explain what it can do to people...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Budsdubbin said:


> Brian had IE rods with stock 20mm AEB pistons 651whp 450+tq, thats some serious jams.... I can't remember if he said his cam bolt backed out or his crank timing gear but either way timing belt went and so did a valve through one of those AEB pistons.


 he ran that setup/tune for almost a year..first issues was cam gear..then dropped valve..then cam gear..then a couple more dropped valves.... 

then 3.0 vr6T in an avant...800awhp lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Those particular pistons lasted less then a week at that power level- then it blew up. When it did, it was found that the ring lands were all collapsed with the rings pinched in them... 

Compare that to Aarons JE's which he just took out after a season (or two? can't remember) of drag racing at 800+ bhp and they were still in great shape. The pistons, rods, etc- were all good to go, he just ended up changing the rod bolts because of the big over-rev again. 

AEB pistons aren't huge power pistons by any means.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Put me down for some JE's then. Still deciding whether to go 2.0 stroker or just swap the pistons


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Those particular pistons lasted less then a week at that power level- then it blew up. When it did, it was found that the ring lands were all collapsed with the rings pinched in them...
> 
> AEB pistons aren't huge power pistons by any means.


 I recalled you saying that about the ringlands on a different thread. I asked him about it and he said a valve went through one of the pistons ring lands were fine, I know you keep in contact with him but maybe you have him confused with another case?.... Either way I totally agree aeb's shouldn't be pushed to that extreme. 

BTW you and the guys at ie are doing a hell of a job out there, everything I've received so far has been spot on quality wise and I have no problem sporting the IE logo on my 20th and Im not one to clutter my cars with stickers well done.:thumbup:


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

When can we expect to see this FPR holder? This is the only thing keeping me from purchasing a fuel rail now.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

this is pretty much the best of the best? 

http://www.intengineering.com/assem...-ported-1-8t-20v-cylinder-head-bare-1279.html 

what else is next, setting it up for super high rpm basically solid lifter? 

All we really need to do is order a set of cams with it and have you drop them in and boom good to go for an 8500 rpm crazy power head with supporting bottom and what nots...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

MNShortBus said:


> When can we expect to see this FPR holder? This is the only thing keeping me from purchasing a fuel rail now.


 That looks to be an RMR fuel pressure adapter. 

http://www.rossmachineracing.com/fuelpresregadapt.html 

034 makes one too 

http://www.034motorsport.com/fuel-i...ter-remote-mount-billet-aluminum-p-21460.html 

and Baun Brenner makes one too 

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1833/BBM_FPR_Adapter_New_Style_MK3_MK4 

:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

groggory said:


> and Baun Brenner makes one too
> 
> http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/1833/BBM_FPR_Adapter_New_Style_MK3_MK4
> 
> :thumbup:


 have this one on my BBM rail


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Those particular pistons lasted less then a week at that power level- then it blew up. When it did, it was found that the ring lands were all collapsed with the rings pinched in them...
> 
> Compare that to Aarons JE's which he just took out after a season (or two? can't remember) of drag racing at 800+ bhp and they were still in great shape. The pistons, rods, etc- were all good to go, he just ended up changing the rod bolts because of the big over-rev again.
> 
> AEB pistons aren't huge power pistons by any means.


 that's not what i remember, i actually remember his intake mani blowing up a few times before it broke the first cam gear, cos every weekend he was at the house and it was getting rewelded....lots of dick punching..but yeah, then he got the SEM and it finally crested 600. 

dammit i miss my HGM fam and the east coast :\


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure thats a was a custom homegrown manifold in the dyno video.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Compare that to Aarons JE's which he just took out after a season (or two? can't remember) of drag racing at 800+ bhp and they were still in great shape. The pistons, rods, etc- were all good to go, he just ended up changing the rod bolts because of the big over-rev again.


 yerp.... we (dunno why either) didnt measure the 625 rod bolts when we first built the motor.... so i replaced them on GP. and did the blueprinting of the bottom end, torquing/untorquing/measuring,multiple times. didnt even need to resize the rods everything was that spot on! were prepped to resize if needed, probably could have used the bolts over, but why risk it. 

but everything was mint internally. and that overrev (made by my alternate driver hitting 2nd instead of 4th) ws 12,011 rpm! and still running and driving just fine. i tore it down just to inspect it, as the motor has been riunning for the last two years with nary a break or full inspection. sure, i pulled the head a bunch of times, but never took it down to the bare block like this time. we just did the winter teardown early  

did it on the tailgate backed up to the open bay door at the shop. easy enough for tearin it down  

and the machinist has some pictures of the power honing done, really looks good in there and cleaned up the bores with only really light work. new rod bolts, new rings (just cuz light honing work) and good to go for another bunch of low 9's (and just maybe better)!!!!!! that motor was turning well into 9krpms every shift it does, and running >43psi boost, as well. and making well over 400 AWHP in first gear even, on low 21 psi boost. so it is not babied in any way....


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Budsdubbin said:


> I'm pretty sure thats a was a custom homegrown manifold in the dyno video.


 we made ours around the same time..infact..i have pics during my build where brian came over cos it [email protected] at MIR....mine wouldnt hold 25+ lol 


brian made me get 625's..still fine till this day..not crazy aaron rev's or power, but on the OG IE rods from 5 years ago...their great for street/strip..


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> brian made me get 625's..still fine till this day..*not crazy aaron rev's or power*, but on the OG IE rods from 5 years ago...their great for street/strip..


 so i am *"crazy Aaron that revs"*? or maybe you meant "*not Aarons crazy revs or power*"? or maybe a bit of both? LMFAO!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol both!!:beer::beer::beer::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW PRODUCT* 








*Full-Race Motorsports VW / Audi 1.8T Transverse T3 ProStreet Turbo Manifold* 
High quality tubular turbo manifold for transverse 1.8T's is designed for those seeking to extract the most power out of their big turbo setup. Full-Race manifolds feature robotic TIG welded stainless steel construction for strong durability against cracking. Includes heat treated solution annealed and precipitation hardened A286 M10 studs with silver plated A4-70 grade nuts, and a metal T3 turbo gasket. These make great manifolds for both street and track cars. 
More info here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

MNShortBus said:


> When can we expect to see this FPR holder? This is the only thing keeping me from purchasing a fuel rail now.


 Very soon, they are going through anodizing now. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Very soon, they are going through anodizing now. :thumbup:


 My bad, thought that was an rmr piece


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *NEW PRODUCT*
> 
> *Full-Race Motorsports VW / Audi 1.8T Transverse T3 ProStreet Turbo Manifold*


 How is this a new product? Haven't they always made this? Or you means new product for IE?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

vpa1, so awesome.must have

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

kamahao112 said:


>


 Dang, now thats a nice plug and play unit:thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

yes it is !! we started getting familiar with the software and setting up the throttle body but nothing to exciting yet.. the ecu and software is pretty dope and yes it does learn pretty dam fast  .. lol waiting for some parts .. like the new turbo and IE intake mani and hemi tb .. so a real tune should be done pretty soon here


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

The cost is crazy but I want it soo bad.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Budsdubbin said:


> The cost is crazy but I want it soo bad.


actually the price is right on par with every other plug and play ecu's for other cars .. i will let the IE guys announce the official pricing wen they are ready :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

so the vipec will be a PnP stand alone ecu essentially, but leaps and bounds ahead of hte factory ME7? without all the rewriing of stuff.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> so the vipec will be a PnP stand alone ecu essentially, but leaps and bounds ahead of hte factory ME7? without all the rewriing of stuff.


yes !! and as far as wiring on all you need is a output from a wideband ecu like a aem for the 02 .. the vipec cannot use the oem oxygen sensor .. alltho you can tune with out the 02 in there but there is also benefits from having it there


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

kamahao112 said:


> yes !! and as far as wiring on all you need is a output from a wideband ecu like a aem for the 02 .. the vipec cannot use the oem oxygen sensor .. alltho you can tune with out the 02 in there but there is also benefits from having it there


Soooo.. tuck the OEM front o2 harness, and run a NEW aem style wideband harness to a plug on the vipec?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Soooo.. tuck the OEM front o2 harness, and run a NEW aem style wideband harness to a plug on the vipec?


thats how im going to do it


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

big question is, still pass OBDII?

minor question: haldex compatible ?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> big question is, still pass OBDII?
> 
> not sure
> 
> minor question: haldex compatible ?


and not sure 

this is a most likely the production unit but i got it a little earlier than most cuz im a impatient bastard and have been bugging pete for over a year to get me one to play with.
just waiting for the intake manifold and hemi tb then doing a "real" tune 

so im sure IE will have more info on this product when its fully released


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> and not sure
> 
> this is a most likely the production unit but i got it a little earlier than most cuz im a impatient bastard and have been bugging pete for over a year to get me one to play with.
> just waiting for the intake manifold and hemi tb then doing a "real" tune
> ...


damnit man thats like a woman letting you whip it out and not stick it in !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

and i just wanna give Pete Dave and Cassidy a big thanks for pushing vipec to develop this ecu and the amount time they have spent working out the bugs to make this thing happen .. Pete and I started taking about this ecu over a year ago and herd about a few of the problem that arose during the process ..:laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

you can buy it off the vipec site currently as well.

this is def a huge game changer for the vw/audi community

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Is this vipec SA similar to an AEM unit? If so that is really good news because theres a lot of honda/jdm tuners down here that would be able to tune it.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

superior to the AEM system. it is the v88.

it isn't "cheap" though


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> superior to the AEM system. it is the v88.
> 
> it isn't "cheap" though


Its more like a V66:laugh: It has a few less things than the v88 offers but more than the v44

Looking forward to seeing some pricing, looked around Vi-Pec website but no prices that I could findopcorn:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

You ain't kidding!!!! 

Just looked up the pricing from the local vipec dealer.... 

http://www.rivaracing.com/ecu/overview.shtml

$3,300

It might be superior but there are plenty of guys down here making 800-900whp with less expensive alternatives. 

For example... 

This guy 



 is making that power on a Hondata set up. 

Marc @ VAP was putting down 800+ on ME7 with Maestro. 

My fabricator friend Karey 



 putting down just over 800 on AEM he tuned himself.

There are plenty of others making serious power without having to drop $3K+ on a standalone set up. 

I just can't justify dropping $3K+ no matter how good it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out the fury behind the machining of our very popular billet fuel rails. Integrated Engineering billet fuel rails are available for 1.8T, 2.7T, and 2.5L 5CYL engines. 

Find yours here


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Its more like a V66:laugh: It has a few less things than the v88 offers but more than the v44
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some pricing, looked around Vi-Pec website but no prices that I could findopcorn:


manual show sit having almost all the options of the V88. but since it is make specific it is a little different, and you can staore codes from what i read. as far as being OBD compliant for the Us..no idea.

still. this is awesome. the price tag does suck complete ass, and since you have to wire in an external map sensor to calibrate and some other ****...it isn't plug in play 100% but damn close.

still want lol


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

The only way its worth $3000+ is if you can pass emissions with the thing IMO..


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> You ain't kidding!!!!
> 
> Just looked up the pricing from the local vipec dealer....
> 
> ...


well see that car has a k series in it it is most likely running k pro and yes the k pro is very bad a33 .. guys get 300 wheel NA with k pro and is very indepth ...also there is way more support for the k series cars PERIOD you cant compare anything to them besides the gm LSx engines as far as tuner/swap support .. after all there are heads for 4.100' bores or bigger that flow over 440 cfm and we are stoked to get 2:laugh:

and mark was going to switch it up to REAL stand alone this year but has moved on 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4758026-2010-Drag-Racing-Classifieds/page14

and as seeing that vipec plans on actually selling these im sure the OFFICIAL pricing has yet to be set for these ..

also this ecu can do gear boost control and that is in my opinion very useful when we are making over 350 wheel 

look at it this way 
900 for uni ecu 100 bucks for shipping 
wide band 250(witch most of us buy anyway) and wire it up 
600 for a gear based boost controller plus time to wire it up 
and still with very limited tuning capability ..oh wait i changed something .. back to uni it goes :laugh:
or deal with maestro 

vs

a real ecu that can do what ever you want it to do at any given time 

so yes it will be cheaper to go with uni or maestro and they still do have their place but in that 
but for me and dealing with maestro is just a royal paiin in the a33 so i rather deal with the vipec ..
now in no way im saying im a pro at it but understand the possibilities of it and rather head down this path


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> well see that car has a k series in it it is most likely running k pro and yes the k pro is very bad a33 .. guys get 300 wheel NA with k pro and is very indepth ...also there is way more support for the k series cars PERIOD you cant compare anything to them besides the gm LSx engines as far as tuner/swap support .. after all there are heads for 4.100' bores or bigger that flow over 440 cfm and we are stoked to get 2:laugh:
> 
> and mark was going to switch it up to REAL stand alone this year but has moved on
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4758026-2010-Drag-Racing-Classifieds/page14
> ...


I agree with most of what you've said but it better rub one out for me if it goes for $3K lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm out of the office so you'll have to excuse the abbreviated post. 

1) We are not allowed to post pricing- it's part of the vi-pec dealer network rules. It's way under $3k, and as mentioned, not much more then a maestro + everything required to get an OE ecu to work worth a damn, plus a million times better... Don't be afraid to email or call us and get a price, it'll take 10 seconds! We'll be carrying these in regular stock ready to ship. 

PS: If your vipec dealer was trying to charge you $3k+... Get a different one.  

2) It's haldex compatible.

3) It does not pass OBD- that's illegal as hell. You'll have to jam a stock ecu in the car once a year to pass emmissions. It does however, run all of the OE emmissions gear 100% perfectly, so if you had a sniffer, it would pass, or if you want to maintain it all- it works as per OE. 

4) Tach works, we have also tested various clusters including regular golf / jetta, TT 225, etc. AC and everything else works. 

It has tons of features, including but not limited to TRUE motorsport antilag, boost by gear, REAL flex fuel functionality (with GM flexfuel sensor), boost / timing / fueling mapping versus whatever the hell you feel like (EGT, Knock, WBo2, passenger weight, lunar alignment, etc) 

Download the software and check it out  When I get back I'm going to shoot a video and walk you through all of that stuff... Until somebody shows you how the software works- which is very simple really- you won't even realize half of how powerful this thing is. 

The bonneville car we just helped with had zero gauges pretty much for example. I setup overheat protection for ~every fluid as well as the engine protecting itself from lean a/f's and high egt's... This thing is soooo powerful it's not even funny. 

The best part is you can map on the fly, it is VERY simple to tune, and very quick. When we do cam development or intake manifold devel, it usually takes me less then an hour to remap the fuel map on our engine dyno. Also, any real tuner can tune it, and it's practical (fast enough) to tune on the dyno, unlike maestro. :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys, I'm out of the office so you'll have to excuse the abbreviated post.
> 
> 1) We are not allowed to post pricing- it's part of the vi-pec dealer network rules. It's way under $3k, and as mentioned, not much more then a maestro + everything required to get an OE ecu to work worth a damn, plus a million times better... Don't be afraid to email or call us and get a price, it'll take 10 seconds! We'll be carrying these in regular stock ready to ship.
> 
> ...


Cassidy isn't going to enjoy fielding 10 calls a day to ask about vipec pricing.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a question, Will a Vag-Com still work with it or do you just have to use a generic scanner when problems arise??? Only reason I ask is Vag Com is a heck of a troubleshooting tool verses a generic scan tool.... 

If this is a retarded question Flame away:laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

just to clarify i didnt mean to "Pass" Emissions for example forced readiness and such, I was meaning that I could go to the place and plug up and it tell them there are no codes and no cel (pending the car is in working order)...

looks great, may be an option for the Rcar since i dont plan to drive it on the streets.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds good Pete. :thumbup:

Are you guys going to offer tunes for setups?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

You guys should post a video of your cnc machine doing a rod!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Slimjimmn said:


> You guys should post a video of your cnc machine doing a rod!


The rods are not made there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

We have actually CNC'd a rod before. :laugh:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

*vpec*

I figured I'd share this thread for anyone thinking about vpec, and who can't find much volkswagen specific.
http://www.northamericanmotoring.co...management-a-new-way-to-blow-your-engine.html


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that thread is a good read as they finally figure out how awesome it is.

but mini is further behind than we are.

but don't read too deep

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

The Integrated Engineering 06A 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit is a great upgrade from the faulty OEM gas-charged tensioner. The manual tensioner will keep tension on the timing belt, prevents unnecessary wear and tear on the belt, and wont lose pressure like the OEM tensioners do. The billet idler bracket is made in house, to ensure a perfect product. 

There has been some questions on how to properly tension the belt, below you will find a video on the proper technique when using the 1.8T manual tensioner kit.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

speaking of dropping torque wrenches .. i dropped mine last week :banghead: had to send it out for a re-calibration


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> speaking of dropping torque wrenches .. i dropped mine last week :banghead: had to send it out for a re-calibration


Thats why the big boys buy digital torque wrenches
But then again I use it every day so its worth it for me. :beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The Integrated Engineering 06A 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit is a great upgrade from the faulty OEM gas-charged tensioner. The manual tensioner will keep tension on the timing belt, prevents unnecessary wear and tear on the belt, and wont lose pressure like the OEM tensioners do. The billet idler bracket is made in house, to ensure a perfect product.
> 
> There has been some questions on how to properly tension the belt, below you will find a video on the proper technique when using the 1.8T manual tensioner kit.


Nice tutorial Cassidy :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> Thats why the big boys buy digital torque wrenches
> But then again I use it every day so its worth it for me. :beer:


yes i also use my tq wrench almost every day( i own my own shop) .. and yes it is a digital...:thumbup:i usually send them out once a year just for re-calibration anyway and its been almost a year since the last time i sent it out so it was no biggie .. i rather know 100% with out a doubt that its torqued correctly so if there is a issue i know most likely its not something i did


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Slimjimmn said:


> Thats why the big boys buy digital torque wrenches
> But then again I use it every day so its worth it for me. :beer:


I use my grandfathers 60 yr old ,mech style torque wrench that he got from the coast guard as a helicopter mechanic. He never had it re calibrated and neither have I since I got it and it is just as accurate if not more than your all digital ones. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Most rods in the $400 price range start with a Chinese forging. What makes the difference is what a company does with them in terms of final machining and QC. As stated above, if you want a USA made rod, be prepared to pay $1000 for a set of 4.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Most rods in the $400 price range start with a Chinese forging. What makes the difference is what a company does with them in terms of final machining and QC. As stated above, if you want a USA made rod, be prepared to pay $1000 for a set of 4.


:thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The Integrated Engineering 06A 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit is a great upgrade from the faulty OEM gas-charged tensioner. The manual tensioner will keep tension on the timing belt, prevents unnecessary wear and tear on the belt, and wont lose pressure like the OEM tensioners do. The billet idler bracket is made in house, to ensure a perfect product.
> 
> There has been some questions on how to properly tension the belt, below you will find a video on the proper technique when using the 1.8T manual tensioner kit.


FAQ'd this video in the torque thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW*








Integrated Engineering Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kits are now available with Gates kevlar racing belts for a complete timing belt performance solution. 
See more here


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *NEW*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with a see through timing belt cover so we can see all the pretty stuff like belt cam gear.
Any company make one?????


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

cleanup on aisle three i see.

anyhow, was good stopping by and talkin shop. man you guys are really getting cramped there with the new machines and stuff!!!!

got to check out some of the latest stuff, and even Chub was excited about the results of latest tests!!!! and i see you are getting GOOD USE out of that 3d printer... thats sweet.

and sorry for all the interruptions on the latest video. you know how Chub is, and shooting it on location in a semi high traffic area and all. oh well, great job as usual.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Just curious, in the video it says to torque nut to 33ft/lbs.. In the instructions I recieved back in the day for my tensioner kit it says to torque to 40ft/lbs... Is it not recommended anymore to torque to 40???

And Aaron, its crazy how fast your boy is growing up, He will be driving before you know it:laugh:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys, I'm out of the office so you'll have to excuse the abbreviated post.
> 
> 1) We are not allowed to post pricing- it's part of the vi-pec dealer network rules. It's way under $3k, and as mentioned, not much more then a maestro + everything required to get an OE ecu to work worth a damn, plus a million times better... Don't be afraid to email or call us and get a price, it'll take 10 seconds! We'll be carrying these in regular stock ready to ship.
> 
> ...


Tuning on the fly???? Thats so tits! amazing.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

One-Eight GTI said:


> And Aaron, its crazy how fast your boy is growing up, He will be driving before you know it:laugh:


 Chubb in the womb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j8iXYRWfyg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rac_337 said:


> Tuning on the fly???? Thats so tits! amazing.


Wait till you see the video lol. I have a customers race engine to break in next week, so I'm going to do both a walk through of the software as well as a tuning video. 

You can just sit there and hit page up / page down and watch the a/f change if you want. Or push f10 and go into autotune, it'll do it for you, just hold it at that load for a few seconds.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> Chubb in the womb
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8j8iXYRWfyg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


HaHa, thats awesome:thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> Wait till you see the video lol. I have a customers race engine to break in next week, so I'm going to do both a walk through of the software as well as a tuning video.
> 
> You can just sit there and hit page up / page down and watch the a/f change if you want. Or push f10 and go into autotune, it'll do it for you, just hold it at that load for a few seconds.


This I am looking forward to, can't wait


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i wanna see the shop...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Wait till you see the video lol. I have a customers race engine to break in next week, so I'm going to do both a walk through of the software as well as a tuning video.
> 
> You can just sit there and hit page up / page down and watch the a/f change if you want. Or push f10 and go into autotune, it'll do it for you, just hold it at that load for a few seconds.


Thats fantastic Pete. Cant wait to see the video!

Seriously considering a Vipec this winter and keeping the eurodyne for emissions testing, provided the TT unit can plug into my car.

OEM ECU's can only go so far with these high hp projects im noticing.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rac_337 said:


> OEM ECU's can only go so far with these high hp projects im noticing.


I think the oem ecu can do a lot. Marc made huge power with Eurodyne. But that being said I don't really want to spend hundreds of hours learning and tweaking my file. I want to leave tuning to the professionals and have a car I can enjoy and drive that what makes me excited about this Vi-Pec standalone as a tuner 2.5 hrs away can tune it. No one that I can find will tune Eurodyne


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I think the oem ecu can do a lot. Marc made huge power with Eurodyne. But that being said I don't really want to spend hundreds of hours learning and tweaking my file. I want to leave tuning to the professionals and have a car I can enjoy and drive that what makes me excited about this Vi-Pec standalone as a tuner 2.5 hrs away can tune it. No one that I can find will tune Eurodyne


I should restate: *I* can only go so far with a oem ecu on these high hp projects :laugh:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Just curious, in the video it says to torque nut to 33ft/lbs.. In the instructions I recieved back in the day for my tensioner kit it says to torque to 40ft/lbs... Is it not recommended anymore to torque to 40???
> 
> And Aaron, its crazy how fast your boy is growing up, He will be driving before you know it:laugh:


I've done 100's of 1.8t belt jobs and never torqued that nut. I have a pretty long 0 offset 13mm and 17mm wrench though so I've been close to 40nm im sure. 
Then again none of those engines rev past the 6500-6800 rev limiter. I used some blue loctite on my nut though when I did my manual tensioner install.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rac_337 said:


> I should restate: *I* can only go so far with a oem ecu on these high hp projects :laugh:


:laugh: I think you have been doing good, its just alot to learn:thumbup:

I'm sure its a little different tuning a daily driver than tuning a car that is balls to the wall all the time


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rac_337 said:


> Seriously considering a Vipec this winter and keeping the eurodyne for emissions testing, provided the TT unit can plug into my car.



337? It'll plug right into the AWP ecu. The only ones we do not believe the current version will work on are the B6 1.8t's and of course the AEB / drive by cable cars. 

The b6 1.8t has an electronic therostat- this has no provisions for that and it hasn't been tested yet.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The b6 1.8t has an electronic therostat- this has no provisions for that and it hasn't been tested yet.


yea dealing with that thing is retarded .. and not to mention pretty expensive vs the older t stat .. lol


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol,i wonder how Smurf boy deadly with his

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*dealt

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

im curious at its ability in my swap... R1.8 conversion


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Wait till you see the video lol. I have a customers race engine to break in next week, so I'm going to do both a walk through of the software as well as a tuning video.
> 
> You can just sit there and hit page up / page down and watch the a/f change if you want. Or push f10 and go into autotune, it'll do it for you, just hold it at that load for a few seconds.


 
Similar to what I did with my mk2 and megasquirt using tunerstudio. Perfectly flat fuel curve, all I had to do was rough in my ve table and timing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Integrated Engineering valvetrain, always up for a pretty picture:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

imma be pickin up me a set of them there shiny seats for the big IE cammed head. that will complete that package nicely.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> imma be pickin up me a set of them there shiny seats for the big IE cammed head. that will complete that package nicely.


 Do you actually pay for any IE parts?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Edit


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Any hi-res versions of the valvetrain stuff? So pretty


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Do you actually pay for any IE parts?


 Quit being an âsshat. Aaron worked tirelessly for years to build the car that won him his IE sponsorship. He provides them with development feedback; as well as the Burgundy "rolling billboard" that we all know. The man has accomplished many firsts, set records, and poured tens of thousands of HIS OWN MONEY into that car. 

You on the other hand have accomplished NOTHING, and are obviously jealous of him. 

Grow the fukc up kid. Aaron is one of the most giving, helpful, selfless people in this community. Is he a little full of himself at times? Most definitely. However we all have our flaws.

The guy I know would give the shirt off his back to help almost anyone, and is more than deserving of his accomplishments. Perhaps in fifteen or twenty years when you reach our age; you'll be able to see the forest through the trees..


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Rod Ratio said:


> Quit being an âsshat. Aaron worked tirelessly for years to build the car that won him his IE sponsorship. He provides them with development feedback; as well as the Burgundy "rolling billboard" that we all know. The man has accomplished many firsts, set records, and poured tens of thousands of HIS OWN MONEY into that car.
> 
> You on the other hand have accomplished NOTHING, and are obviously jealous of him.
> 
> ...


 i Agger Aaron is a stand up guy, has a wealth of knowledge and experience.****, back in 04 his rabbit is what made me decide to go 20v finally street being around then constantly, his car was the final push.

:beer::beer: Aaron

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Quit being an âsshat. Aaron worked tirelessly for years to build the car that won him his IE sponsorship. He provides them with development feedback; as well as the Burgundy "rolling billboard" that we all know. The man has accomplished many firsts, set records, and poured tens of thousands of HIS OWN MONEY into that car.
> 
> You on the other hand have accomplished NOTHING, and are obviously jealous of him.
> 
> ...


 First of all, I accomplished more before the age of 25 than you will accomplish in a lifetime.

My post wasn't an attack against him. All I asked was whether Mr. Aaron actually pays for any IE engine parts?

From his post it sounded like he was going to pay for the parts, which I thought was rather curious since, as you say, his car is a rolling billboard for Integrated Engineering. 

I certainly wouldn't be covering my personal car with IE vinyl unless I was getting something in return. So, either Mr. Aaron is a philanthropic IE fanboy, or he misled us into believing that he still pays IE for parts 

Hell, if IE wants to provide me with free parts I will build a car that will make aaron's quattro coupe look like a Toyota Prius.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Hell, if IE wants to provide me with free parts I will build a car that will make aaron's quattro coupe look like a Toyota Prius.


 Big words


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i have a huge dick too, your point?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i have a huge dick too, your point?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

d :laugh::laugh: he probably does pay for parts just a discounted rate... either way who cares. I dont care if he got them for free, someone has to try the **** out and see if it works or breaks. Better his motor than mine. 



Vegeta Gti said:


> i have a huge dick too, your point?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 you too huh?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i have a huge dick too, your point?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 How is this related to ie products? 

Mk4 thread content no??


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Who cares how Aaron gets his parts, build a car, go run a number and the free parts will come. Everyone going fast gets free parts, what company wouldn't want to have parts, stickers and assosciation with cars that are pushing limits and opening eyes?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> First of all, I accomplished more before the age of 25 than you will accomplish in a lifetime.
> 
> My post wasn't an attack against him. All I asked was whether Mr. Aaron actually pays for any IE engine parts?
> 
> ...


 1) you have no clue what I've accomplished in my lifetime. By the age of 25 I started my third business, had over a dozen employees, owned 3 properties, and spent more going out to eat in a year than you have earned in your adult life. Don't even get me started on the rest of my assets at your age Have you even moved out of your parents house yet? Or put a dent in your student loans? My guess is no..

2) your post WAS an attack

3) its none of your business whether or not he pays for some, all, or none of his parts

4) you'll NEVER be sponsored by anyone; let alone IE.

5) you couldn't even crack 400 whp on a 30r with all the accoutrements; when others have grazed 500 wheel on pump. You'll never build a single digit capable race car... EVER...

6) umadbro?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Hell, if IE wants to provide me with free parts I will build a car that will make aaron's quattro coupe look like a Toyota Prius.


 

I would put 5000$ on this: 

If IE sent you their entire catalog, and you built the car yourself, it would never get past a low 12 or high 11. Period. Stipulations: you build the entire car yourself, tune it yourself, and do all the setup yourself. No outside help. I may slide on the tuning it yourself since Aaron has Kevin Black doing his tuning. That's it. 

I'm no nutswinger, but I know work and effort when I see it. I've also watched that car progress and seen the hundreds/thousands of hours he's probably put into it this year ALONE. 

He has an actual job, and a family(read kids which eat time). 

You do not even have the energy without that overhead to do what he does.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> I would put 5000$ on this:
> 
> If IE sent you their entire catalog, and you built the car yourself, it would never get past a low 12 or high 11. Period. Stipulations: you build the entire car yourself, tune it yourself, and do all the setup yourself. No outside help. I may slide on the tuning it yourself since Aaron has Kevin Black doing his tuning. That's it.
> 
> ...


 What is hard about gutting the car, slapping a 42R on it and having Kevin black tune it?

The answer is nothing, just have enough money to buy the parts.

I build my own motor with my own tools out of my own garage with zero help except the occasional extra set of hands for tranny swaps. For you to say that I couldn't build a car to run under 10 seconds with the best of the IE catalog is just sily


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What is hard about gutting the car, slapping a 42R on it and having Kevin black tune it?
> 
> The answer is nothing, just have enough money to buy the parts.
> 
> I build my own motor with my own tools out of my own garage with zero help except the occasional extra set of hands for tranny swaps. For you to say that I couldn't build a car to run under 10 seconds with the best of the IE catalog is just sily


 What about the hours and hours he has into custom non off the shelf parts. None of our cars are built on parts you can just purchase.. these aren't Hondas.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What is hard about gutting the car, slapping a 42R on it and having Kevin black tune it?
> 
> The answer is nothing, just have enough money to buy the parts.
> 
> I build my own motor with my own tools out of my own garage with zero help except the occasional extra set of hands for tranny swaps. For you to say that I couldn't build a car to run under 10 seconds with the best of the IE catalog is just sily


 It was left to the imagination if you were actually stupid before ^^^^, but I think it's pretty clear you don't have a grasp on what it takes to go fast.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> What about the hours and hours he has into custom non off the shelf parts. None of our cars are built on parts you can just purchase.. these aren't Hondas.


 Wtf r u talking about? Be specific


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

screwball said:


> It was left to the imagination if you were actually stupid before ^^^^, but I think it's pretty clear you don't have a grasp on what it takes to go fast.


 Ok 

Next week you will see what I have been up to lately


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Wtf r u talking about? Be specific


 No reason to be specific I don't really care if you understand how and why the car is built, he has a ton of parts from IE and not from IE that can't even be purchased by the public and just bolted on a car. 
You should give the guy a little more respect. 

It is easy to go fast in your head, do it at a track and earn all of our respect.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i dont know why i am even coming in here to retort Richard, the attorney, who has such a hardon for me it is almost comical. no it IS comical. hate at its highest. 

no, i do NOT get parts from IE for free. the reason IE has logos on my car? when i was motorless and ready to bail for good on the car itself, another of the people who helps me with the car stepped in as he is an IE dealer and contacted IE. he got me a good deal, and allowed me to continue on to today. 

now, Pete and Dave are two people i would consider good friends. the type of friends that you would do anything you could for. when i go thru their area, i always stop in and chat with them. when i drove home from Vegas last week, i drove out of my way >300 miles and an extra 4 hours, just so i could stop in and say "Hey guys". that is the kind of friends they are. 

when they were doing the development on their cams and first got the engine dyno, they were having issues with Haltech and support on an ECU. so i pulled out of my own car the full harness for a 1.8T, and took the ECU out of the race car, and sent it to them so they did not fall further behind on bringing to the market a new product for everyone to enjoy. did i get paid for rental of my setup for 4 months? nah. did i expect it? nah. that is the type of things friends do for each other. 

when i went to visit last year, my wife and son and i crashed at Petes house for the night, after a nice healthy BBQ and beers. 

last year at Wuste, i was fortunate enough to have the car there in Vegas at the time. and had the car in their booth as the demo car, to show off some of their products. we all went out to dinner, there were 8 of us with Joey, Cassidy and his buddy, Pete, Dave, wifey, and Chub and i. we went to KGB's in Harrahs and had burgers and lots to drink. that is the type of relationship i have with good friends. 

now, besides all the BS you post, all one has to do is sit back and think for a few seconds about the reality of it. 

if i got parts for free, then why am i running today a motor we threw together on the same used bearings that came out of it? 

i collect parts slowly for the next endeavor. i have the rods i bought for the second motor on the shelf. i bought the pistons that were used in IEs dyno motor that did all the testing of the cams, those will be used in the next motor. i also have the pistons from the second motor sitting. i bought the cams and all of the valvetrain when i had funds to do it, so i did not squander the money on other stuff. and i had to do it in stages. cams first, then springs and retainers, lastly the valves and guides. the seats, what brought about this latest spat of rage, i still need to purchase and will do so when i need to. along with the billet mains and girdle. 

i have almost a complete motor ready to be assembled, but i still need some other parts and for that i am waiting for the funds to purchase. its fine though as the season is almost over and i have the winter to worry about that. 

since its so easy to gut a car, slap a 42r on it and have Kevin tune it, then why havent you done it? oh yeah, i dont need extra hands for tranny swaps, either. 

i built my car. my friend Joey helps me assemble the motor/trans, although now that we have done it a few times he really isnt NEEDED to do that work but i appreciate his knowledge and willingness to help me in that fashion. Joey is also an IE dealer, who set up everything including the vinyl on the car today. my friend Don painted the car in the garage. he wanted something i had, and offered. i gave him a full Snow Stg 2 kit with extras. this same guy wanted some injectors i dont use anymore, offered to paint my next car in trade, so now the next car is painted when its done. and Kevin.... yes Kevin tunes for me. he originally sold me the ECU and harness. for $2500. full price, not a penny off. and still supports it to this day. when he tunes, he tells me what he wants for money. when he helps me at the track, or like yesterday, he does that to support his ECU sale 4-5 yrs later and continue to have promotion from me via the logos on the car, etc. i go to the dyno, after we are done i say "LMK what you want" and that is that. its his time he is putting forth. 

i also have a couple people who help me at the track as well. 


lastly, lets start a "hate Aaron" thread, and try to keep this one free from debris such as this. just like last week, this sh!t will all be swept away very soon as it is neither relevant nor appropriate. i actually already have a thread current here in the 1.8T forum, come on over and trash me there. sound good? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5823880-i-finally-found-something-that-makes-sense. 

and remember, since its so easy to do, why havent you done it yet? oh yeah... because its so easy. 

here is to 4 years of blood, sweat, tears and motors.... :beer::beer::beer::beer: 

that is what it took to have what i do today. feel free to make a screenname there and trash it.... there was a reason why i did not fully document the build here on VWKotex, and you Richard and people like you are it. 

http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=24050


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Ok
> 
> Next week you will see what I have been up to lately


 Ok, so we can expect a 10sec time slip. Cool.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

screwball said:


> Ok, so we can expect a 10sec time slip. Cool.


 1/8th mile slips dont count


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

to build a cage and get it inspected for that car to go


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I asked a YES or NO question and somehow it became necessary to write a novel?

I appreciate you being candid about everything and the fact that you still pay for IE parts gets respect in my book :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

screwball said:


> Ok, so we can expect a 10sec time slip. Cool.





speeding-g6O said:


> 1/8th mile slips dont count


 i can do that in my 8k lb truck  if 1/8th counted but at the same time, 1/8 mile i would out run most people as that big pigon the brake boost in 4 high leaves hard as ****... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F6HkfjD1Y8&list=UUnIv5eFMz28IWmSNnezuRAA&index=34&feature=plcp 

Slipping trans, speedo is off by 10 due to tires 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ-ICD5fK9Q&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I asked a YES or NO question and somehow it became necessary to write a novel?
> 
> I appreciate you being candid about everything and the fact that you still pay for IE parts gets respect in my book :thumbup:


 but you have been at my ass for a fair bit now and i dont get it. but whatever, thanks. 

i have had others ask me if i would run their stuff on my car if they provided it. like the intercooler couplers. we had JUST gotten done with the new piping, and he hit me up with that offer. i left it up to the welder who fabs my aluminum goods, and he said sure so it was done. that kind of stuff. 

now to get all this mess cleared out so my friends' thread can go on about its way!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

always exciting in here. 

jealousy is a mofo, anyway. 


next car going to stay fwd or is it getting converted to awd?:heart:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Vegeta Gti said:


> next car going to stay fwd or is it getting converted to awd?:heart:


 Corrado. longitudinal Quattro swap with mild 400 awhp or so 1.8T and S4 6 speed trans. street use and maybe hillclimb. process already under way.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

man, would be fun to hillclimb or do time attack with...**** anything.:thumbup: 

def stoked to see it converted to the correct facing setup:beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

speeding-g6O said:


> Corrado. longitudinal Quattro swap with mild 400 awhp or so 1.8T and S4 6 speed trans. street use and maybe hillclimb. process already under way.


 I would love to see this build thread:thumbup: If or when you have a build thread can you send me a link??? That is if you don't post it in Vwvortex... I love seeing what people can do in there garage with some sweet fabbing skills and weldersopcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys, as promised Pete put together a small walkthrough introduction to the Vi-Pec engine management tuning software for the Vi-Pec stand alone ECU for 1.8T engines. 





 









Cool stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i want this so bad for myself 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking forward to the next video tuning the race engine:thumbup:


----------



## jettaman18t (Sep 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, as promised Pete put together a small walkthrough introduction to the Vi-Pec engine management tuning software for the Vi-Pec stand alone ECU for 1.8T engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is awesome. Seems so much more simplified then maestro. Don't get me wrong maestro is a great unit if you know what your doing which I am learning slowly but kind of a pain in the a$$. This vipec unit may be in my near future depending on how well I can get the car running with my new build that will start soon. Will you guys be offering base files for these or will they simply all be set up for a stock ko3 car?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Fun photo to show off our 3D printer. This is a rapid prototype section of our intake manifold for engine dyno testing.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> 1/8th mile slips dont count


 :laugh: 



speeding-g6O said:


> but you have been at my ass for a fair bit now and i dont get it. but whatever, thanks.


 he loves @$$ cause he's been at mine for a while too :laugh: 

it's a shame he had to come in here and wreck IE's thread like he did. he should have more respect for people who do real work :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

95% of "10 second cars" never get there. People either run out of energy, money, or both. 

I have huge respect for Aaron... That freakin guy will break stuff, drink a beer, tear it all down, call us, get parts, reassemble and repeat- with an amount of energy I can only be envious of. 

Really, when you think about it- there are a lot of fast cars out there- but only a handful that GO to the track and put down those slips on a regular basis. That's because it takes a huge amount of energy and money to do that. 

I wish I had the energy- by the time closing time rolls around, I'm ready for couch, not more wrenching.  

I can also attest, there is a ton of work besides just putting together the motors... We have supplied dyno tested, tuned motors- with an ECU and turbo setup etc, to people only to have the project fall apart because getting everything else put together is much more work then it seems. So, don't discredit the accomplishments of people who bust their a$$ to get it to happen. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 95% of "10 second cars" never get there. People either run out of energy, money, or both.
> 
> I have huge respect for Aaron... That freakin guy will break stuff, drink a beer, tear it all down, call us, get parts, reassemble and repeat- with an amount of energy I can only be envious of.
> 
> ...


 :wave: Agreed :beer::beer:....


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

yup thats the truth !! when im done wrenching on customers cars on a daily basis i CHOOSE not to play with cars on my time off .. i rather do other fun stuff like surf,hunt or jump out of a phucking plane lol hardly any more energy to play with more cars !! lol


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> yup thats the truth !! when im done wrenching on customers cars on a daily basis i CHOOSE not to play with cars on my time off .. i rather do other fun stuff like surf,hunt or jump out of a phucking plane lol hardly any more energy to play with more cars !! lol


 super truth, when i worked on cars there was nothing farther from my mind when i left work... Hated to work on cars all day then go home and even think about opening hte hood of mine. Hell even when we were slow and i could work on mine at work, didnt like it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Integrated Engineering billet fuel rails for 1.8T, 2.7T, and 2.5L 5CYL engines make an excellent upgrade for performance and looks. 

For a short period of time enjoy your own billet fuel rail at 15% off! Use coupon code* FUELRAIL15* at checkout. 

Offer limited to 5 per customer, offer expires Monday October 1st. 

Get your fuel rail here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

any chance of ever seeing a -10 1.8T rail?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> any chance of ever seeing a -10 1.8T rail?


 X2 thats what i want on the E85 monster


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i would work a 12 hour day at the dealer or an aftermarket place, and i would prefer just to pull my car in and do what i had to do. if i went home..chances were slim lol. 

but it does get hard, you just have to find the desire, how much do you love it? how much do you want it? i think perspective is a huge thing for each person as well. for me it was work was a way to increase knowledge and make money do something i am famliar with and good at... then when i need to do my stuff, it was this i smy ****, that i have a plan for, a goal, and each of my cars had a certain aspect. it was also nice when i had someone around, co-worker/friend or a friend and we were doing **** together after work. especially new projects or completely changing a project. 

def takes more to work on them for a living and still do the hobby in the spare time. not everyone can do it.:beer:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> any chance of ever seeing a -10 1.8T rail?





theswoleguy said:


> X2 thats what i want on the E85 monster


 hmmmmm. i seem to do just fine with this -8AN rail i have, on E-98, with ID 2k's fed by twin 044's. and am only at ~60% duty cycle too, so i know i have headroom there.... 

i am not sure it is needed? i think i used about a gallon of fuel per pass last weekend, too.  

and thanks Pete.... i try. i still have half a mind to yank the trans, put in the sintered discs, and give it one more shot this year.... start fresh next year with a grip of new stuff on a whole new setup.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

speeding-g6O said:


> hmmmmm. i seem to do just fine with this -8AN rail i have, on E-98, with ID 2k's fed by twin 044's. and am only at ~60% duty cycle too, so i know i have headroom there....
> 
> i am not sure it is needed? i think i used about a gallon of fuel per pass last weekend, too.
> 
> and thanks Pete.... i try. i still have half a mind to yank the trans, put in the sintered discs, and give it one more shot this year.... start fresh next year with a grip of new stuff on a whole new setup.


 I did a bunch of reading when I made the fueling FAQ and if my memory serves me right, a simple 5/16" fuel rail can flow a pretty large amount of fuel. Step it up to -6AN and you can flow plenty. -8AN and you have a HUGE amount of flow. I don't think -10AN is warranted at all for the 1.8t platform. Maybe if we were feeding a boosted engine with far more displacement, but not for this application. 

I think IE is on the money with making -8AN the largest fuel rail they offer for the 20v platform. 

... 

On a side note, in that same lump of reading I was doing I read that the most common mistake people make is under sizing their fuel return. An undersized fuel return can make for poor fuel pressure regulation and sub optimal fuel agitation in the fuel rail.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

groggory said:


> On a side note, in that same lump of reading I was doing I read that the most common mistake people make is under sizing their fuel return. An undersized fuel return can make for poor fuel pressure regulation and sub optimal fuel agitation in the fuel rail.


 which i forgot to add; mine is running a -6AN return. we log fuel pressure from time to time, and no issues there either.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

speeding-g6O said:


> which i forgot to add; mine is running a -6AN return. we log fuel pressure from time to time, and no issues there either.


 Not to mention that you're running both your feed and return on a short run to an engine bay mounted surge tank. 

Not only are you using good size tubing, but you are doing it with short runs. So in other words, it's a fantastic setup that makes best use of the pumps, rail, and line sizes. 

If someone were to perhaps run the line all the way to the back of the car, they may want to run symmetrical -8AN in and out or something along those lines.... 

....I'm not totally sure on minimum line size. The math gets a bit tricky with a lot of variables when you start getting close to limits. As it is, I think Aaron's -8 in, -6 out, short run is a definite case study that his setup works great and is a good setup to copy if you want something that works the first time.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

groggory said:


> Not to mention that you're running both your feed and return on a short run to an engine bay mounted surge tank.
> 
> Not only are you using good size tubing, but you are doing it with short runs. So in other words, it's a fantastic setup that makes best use of the pumps, rail, and line sizes.
> 
> ...


 kinda.... sorta. i agree that you may want less restriction on the return for a long run. 

i dont have a surge tank per se, i do use two fuel pump plates in a custom cell. the 044's have -8 going out each to a Tee, then -10 out from Tee to filter, and -10 on from the filter to the rail. and it is quite a short run, too. and of course -6 to the fpr, and -6 to the cell. 

but, -8 feed and -6 return on an ethanol car would probably be just fine even on the long runs.... as ethanol of course takes much more fuel percentage wise, that there is less to return.


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Integrated Engineering billet fuel rails for 1.8T, 2.7T, and 2.5L 5CYL engines make an excellent upgrade for performance and looks.
> 
> For a short period of time enjoy your own billet fuel rail at 15% off! Use coupon code* FUELRAIL15* at checkout.
> 
> ...


 
Do you have the stock FPR adapter that goes into the fuel rail?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

We have FPR adapters that are being anodized right now, they should be released shortly (within a couple weeks).


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, as promised Pete put together a small walkthrough introduction to the Vi-Pec engine management tuning software for the Vi-Pec stand alone ECU for 1.8T engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very cool stuff. 

I've seen some demo video's, this ecu is fantastic, and the autotune function is simply amazing as well!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> hmmmmm. i seem to do just fine with this -8AN rail i have, on E-98, with ID 2k's fed by twin 044's. and am only at ~60% duty cycle too, so i know i have headroom there....


 Yeah Aaron I also have -8 feed from the rear of the car feeding the rail and -6 return all the way back to the fuel basket. Works great. Need to check my duty cycle though lol. 

-8 rail is fine. The only request I have for IE is to make their surge feed with different options. For example I have -8 feed from the rear that would feed into the surge then -8 from the pumps to the rail. The IE surge plates are -6 for feed, rail return and return to tank. I guess one could always use an adapter and would be okay. I might just drill it out and tap it for a -8 feed and then another -8 from the surge to the rail.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out this video of our in-house engine dyno making some heat. This is a IE built race engine and a Precision 6768 turbo. The real fun comes near the end, marshmallow roasting fun.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Hot Damn, thats hot:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Hot Damn, thats hot:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Heck yea! The flame coming out of that vband is nutz:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Big_Tom said:


> Heck yea! The flame coming out of that vband is nutz:thumbup:


i saw that too, i was like WOAH


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

So if their manifold can hold 8000rpm for a min, I think its good to go...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

can't wait till i can have the fuelrail,adapter, manifold, valvetrain and cams and cnc head with 2.1l all form IE in my car...hopefully inside of the next 6 years lol

so much win here:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Winter is right around the corner, who has some big projects planned?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Winter is right around the corner, who has some big projects planned?]


Ohhhhh that's me , I should have a very large order with in the next month and a half


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Winter is right around the corner, who has some big projects planned?


Just wanted to say thanks to ben at ie for helping me with my order 83mm je pistons coated for 
My tt and the valve guides for my aeb :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer::beer: To Pete & Cassidy for getting my parts here so fast :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Does the Vi-Pec plug in ECU able to use the factory Knock Sensors or are we gonna have to buy the Vi-Pec knock amplifier kit as well??? Link to what I'm refering to http://www.vi-pec.com/other-products/knockkit...

According to this info here we will need it

Table comparing the features of Vi-PEC's ECUs 



FunctionV44V88PlugInIgnition Outputs484Injector Outputs486Auxiliary Outputs (PWM or On/Off)8108Analog Input Voltage5116Analog Input Temperature243Digital Inputs4106Knock Sensor Input020-2[SUP]4[/SUP]Peak & Hold Injector DrivesYYN[SUP]4[/SUP]Internal MAP Sensor4 BarNo4 BarUser Define GP On/OffUp to 8Up to 18Up to 10User Define GP PWM TablesUp to 8Up to 12Up to 10Variable Cam ControlUp to 4Up to 4Up to 4Idle Control for 2 & 3 Wire ValvesYYYIdle Control, 4 & 6 Wire StepperYYYBoost ControlYYYAntilagYYYFlat ShiftYYYLaunch ControlYYYLogging Memory (ECU)4MB4MB4MBClosed Loop Narrow BandYYYClosed Loop Wideband WOTY[SUP]1[/SUP]Y[SUP]1[/SUP]Y[SUP]1[/SUP]E-Throttle (DBW)Y[SUP]3[/SUP]YSomeKnock ControlY[SUP]2[/SUP]YY[SUP]2[/SUP]QuickTuneYYYPC Memory LoggingYYY


External wideband controller required
External amplifier required
External controller required
Depends on model
External MAP sensors can also be used with all models


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Does the Vi-Pec plug in ECU able to use the factory Knock Sensors or are we gonna have to buy the Vi-Pec knock amplifier kit as well??? Link to what I'm refering to http://www.vi-pec.com/other-products/knockkit...
> 
> According to this info here we will need it
> 
> ...


here's a crazy idea, can you set it up to control a VGT solenoid? like the one on my truck's turbo is a 0-5v, 5v vanes fully closed 0v vanes fully open. 35r vgt WOOOO


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> here's a crazy idea, can you set it up to control a VGT solenoid? like the one on my truck's turbo is a 0-5v, 5v vanes fully closed 0v vanes fully open. 35r vgt WOOOO


Keep up with the crazy talk - I'd love to run a Holset VGT with proper vane adjustment :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

New 06A and 058 1.8T cam gears fresh in from anodizing. :thumbup:










Find yours here


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> New 06A and 058 1.8T cam gears fresh in from anodizing. :thumbup:
> 
> Find yours here


From what I see in the pic there are at least 16 columns of cam gears, 5 cam gears down, so thats at least 90 cam gears in that photo. I'm assuming you guys made a batch of at least 100. 

100 x $179.99

Pretty good sales revenue if you ask me. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*









_Integrated Engineering Fuel Pressure Regulator Housing_
Now you can easily install that IE fuel rail while keeping your OE FPR secured in a stylish Integrated Engineering Fuel Pressure Regulator Housing. 

These billet fuel pressure regulator housing for OE style fuel pressure regulators easily adapt your regulator to an aftermarket fuel rail. Once the FPR is installed, you can mount the housing to the end of your fuel rail or remotely. The inlet and outlets are -6 AN o ring boss, for easy adaptation to any fitting needed.

See more here.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

makes my pants get tight:beer:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

That is... Beautiful 

Edit: I demand more pictures. You guys should show stuff like that off


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I picked one up in person yesterday . It's a sexy piece. Now I can sell my BBM fuel rail


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

MrAkalin said:


> That is... Beautiful
> 
> Edit: I demand more pictures. You guys should show stuff like that off


This one is for you, black on black this time. :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> makes my pants get tight:beer:


Me too


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This one is for you, black on black this time. :thumbup:


Will your fpr adaptor fit the atp rail ????


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I really want that now, it is looks smaller than the BBM and would work perfectly with my setup! Dammit!


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> Will your fpr adaptor fit the atp rail ????


this adapter will fit ANY aftermarket fuel rail.

if the rail has -8AN (as does the IE rail) then you would use -8AN O-ring x -6AN O-ring fitting.
if the rail is a -10AN like SEM's, then you would use -10AN O-ring x -6AN O-ring.
and so on and so forth, Amen.



[email protected] said:


> The inlet and outlets are -6 AN o ring boss, for easy adaptation to any fitting needed.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i put my balls on them, it's exhilarating, but it's much better installed...obviously:beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

01ttgt28 said:


> Will your fpr adaptor fit the atp rail ????


not without an adapter.

the atp rail uses 3/8npt threads (maybe .5in)

you will most likley need to cobble two adapters together to make it work.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> not without an adapter.
> 
> the atp rail uses 3/8npt threads (maybe .5in)
> 
> you will most likley need to cobble two adapters together to make it work.


ATP rail stock is sized to tap 1/2" npt.

1/2" NPT x -6AN O-ring boss fitting. done. male to male adapter. (EDITED because Jeff is a fruitcake!)


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

speeding-g6O said:


> male to male coupler.


:sly:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> :sly:


dill-hole!!! LOL

on the left side is the AN, and on the right is the NPT. what i have done in the past is have the cone or taper turned off in a lathe, and even sometimes, depending on flow direction, have a taper on the internal of the fitting put back in. have used this type of setup without fail nor problems plenty in the past, FWIW.










http://www.summitracing.com/search/...NPT-Attachment-Type/Male-threads/?Ns=Rank|Asc


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Svedka/ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

speeding-g6O said:


> dill-hole!!! LOL
> 
> on the left side is the AN, and on the right is the NPT. what i have done in the past is have the cone or taper turned off in a lathe, and even sometimes, depending on flow direction, have a taper on the internal of the fitting put back in. have used this type of setup without fail nor problems plenty in the past, FWIW.
> 
> ...


you know i searched all over for a 1/2in npt to 6an oring fitting. couldnt find one. i ended up cutting off the cone head on the an fitting, but i figure most people dont want to make parts here...

btw, that pic is no way 1/2in npt to 6an. the part they sell is, it says, but 6an is WAYY smaller than 1/2in npt. 1/2in npt is about 3/4in in diameter. 6an is 3/8in.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Many AN fittings allow you to simply add an o ring.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

yep, you can just slip an oring onto the 6an dome head, and then presto, it is a 6an o ring fitting....
BUT if the thing it threads into doesnt have the clearance for the tapered dome, then you are out of luck and need to cut it off.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah i know, just offering up info. and i just took the pic off Summits website as i didnt see one on IE's.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

man,i need to re-do my silly lines in an stuff eventually. too many rubber hoses and ****.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a quick snap for you:









This is the Integrated Engineering engine dyno test cell. 

We use this room to test, develop, run numbers, gather data, break in engines, and torture parts before they make it into your engine bay. This level of precision research and development ensures the highest quality performance parts, and is the backbone of our company.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice! You guys are the smut peddlers of car porn!:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> Very nice! You guys are the smut peddlers of car porn!:heart:


Here is some more for you then, fun outake from a upcoming poster photo shoot:










Keep an eye out for some garage posters in the future.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^ Super dope! Perfect for the shop computer wallpaper!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Keep an eye out for some garage posters in the future.


You can def count on my money for a poster.. Or a couple :laugh:


----------



## desertdubs_C (Sep 20, 2009)

MrAkalin said:


> You can def count on my money for a poster.. Or a couple :laugh:


I second that. A 6 foot vinyl would be awesome. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

desertdubs_C said:


> I second that. A 6 foot vinyl would be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


:beer: I have a very large wall that needs taken up, a huge poster or vinyl would be awesome


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

I can get a large 32X64" vinyl poster for sale for you guys next week. :thumbup:

In the meantime, here is another photo of our in-house engine dyno test cell. This shows both the engine dyno room and the control room:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

We need some DIY AEB billet head flanges setup for duel fuel rails. 

O yeah and my monster IE cams, IE Tuscans and IE fuel rail are looking pretty good right now!


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

whens that thing gonna be making POWERZ?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Any more info on that 5cyl intake runner set?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

speeding-g6O said:


> whens that thing gonna be making POWERZ?


Right after WCF, I want to let kevin focus on todds car from now until then.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ Nice green goblin!!:vampire:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

l88m22vette said:


> Any more info on that 5cyl intake runner set?


why ask, you don't even have a 5cyl??

it's in development.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> why ask, you don't even have a 5cyl??
> 
> it's in development.


A 2.5 will bolt up to my 02M, hello 5cyl TT quattro. Hell, if I sold all my collected 1.8T stuff, I'd probably about break even...umpkin:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol, touche

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

More billet adjustable cam gears in the works:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a quick time lapse of our in-house rapid prototype machine. We were printing an ABS plastic connecting rod for test fitting and measurements. The black plastic is the actual print while the white is the "support model" that the machine uses to print complex area. The support model is disolved in a liquid leaving only the black ABS model behind. 

This entire rod took just over 4 hours to print. Enjoy.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang thats sweet:thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow! Thats freaking cool!:beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Uber dope:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

sooooo adamantium rods? beefiest of beefy?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

theswoleguy said:


> sooooo adamantium rods? beefiest of beefy?


We will have to pit those against a unobtainium rod to truly identify the beefiest rod. :thumbup:

In the mean time, here is a photo of an Integrated Engineering billet adjustable cam gear making a mess in the CNC lathe.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

So when's these posters going to be for sale?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

More like when are the cams going to be for sale :facepalm:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

01ttgt28 said:


> More like when are the cams going to be for sale :facepalm:


Im sure theyd sell em if they had em, im sure they're trying


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

groggory said:


> Im sure theyd sell em if they had em, im sure they're trying


Yeah i know wish i could get some maybe they will get them for 
Black friday and have people lined up around the block to get them lol


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

01ttgt28 said:


> Yeah i know wish i could get some maybe they will get them for
> Black friday and have people lined up around the block to get them lol


Kids, mothers, and grandmothers... Lined up around the block to put cams in their big turbo 1.8t's.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i cant wait for some of the next parts in development to hit the bricks.... that will be exciting....


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Rumor is January/February. I guess they are do some fine tuning on the "grind" 

This could be complete bull though it is pretty much the only info I retained out of the whole phone conversation.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

maybe they got some parts back from a step of the manufacturing process that didnt meet their stringent quality control program, and instead of selling an inferior POS they want the correct parts to go out?

i mean, really, there is a few different things that could be going on.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer:umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

How come you guys never posted this in here?.. 

http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-hand-full-of-chips

:laugh::laugh::laugh::beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> maybe they got some parts back from a step of the manufacturing process that didnt meet their stringent quality control program, and instead of selling an inferior POS they want the correct parts to go out?
> 
> i mean, really, there is a few different things that could be going on.


Rumor has it their supplier for the cam cores went bankrupt and/or got their warehouse raided by the IRS and that's why they don't have any cams to grind. IE can do a lot of stuff in house but one thing they do not have is an in house foundry to pour camshaft blanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

We are doing our best to get cams back in stock guys, we want them in stock just as badly as you do. 

In the meantime, check out this photo of us fitting a set of IE billet tall boy main caps for an IE girdle kit install. 










Learn more about girdle kits and billet main caps here.

See our full girdle kit install DIY here.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got my parts today got plenty more last week thanks guys for taking a lot of my money lol :thumbup:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Piston looks beautiful :heart:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Rumor has it their supplier for the cam cores went bankrupt and/or got their warehouse raided by the IRS and that's why they don't have any cams to grind. IE can do a lot of stuff in house but one thing they do not have is an in house foundry to pour camshaft blanks


Is this true ?
If that were the case and I worked for IE I would reccommend doing an exchange program worked one of two ways.
People send in a set of cams, ie makes them then send them back to happy customers.
Or
They offer a rebate on cams or possibly other ie products. In exchange for people to send it sets of cams, I'm sure there a bunch of guys with multiple spare sets that they have no use for.... I'm sure those people would also love some new ie stuff 
(People already send in their used aeb heads as part of an exchange, so I could work)


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Wow epic facepalm

The aeb heads they're taking material OFF, they can't ADD on material to a cam to provide the extra lift/duration :facepalm:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Wow epic facepalm
> 
> The aeb heads they're taking material OFF, they can't ADD on material to a cam to provide the extra lift/duration :facepalm:


Not an epic face palm..just a little oversight.

There are other performance cams on the market that are regrinds of some OEM cams, FYI


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah, it dont really work that way unless you want a smaller camset and even then it wouldnt be what you want.

i throw away lots of cams, AEB mostly, because i dont use them.

but the new cam core is cast bigger, and then machined down to the profile it needs to be in the end, which is larger to MUCH larger than stock in all cases.

its not like a boob job, where you can add material to suit.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Little oversight sounds boring, epic facepalm has more pizazz lol


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yeah wow, totally forgot these wernt regrinds. I just read the part where they needed coresa so I figured let's given em what they want. 

So who can make them these new cores? Commmmmon people we have the internet on our side let's help them out


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

So- the combination of the lifter bucket size, and the base circle diameter of the camshaft, determine how fast (velocity- ft/sec, m/sec, etc) you can move the valve. On the exhaust side, this isn't a huge deal, as you have a big ol' lifter. On the intake side however, you have a VERY small lifter, which extremely limits your valve velocity. 

Grinding them onto a regrind, which requires reducing the base circle of the cam to incorporate more lift (see what they do there?), further reduces the maximum allowable velocity. In short, a regrind on these motors- on the intake side at least- is a serious compromise. 

We have looked at sample parts from a lot of suppliers- there are tons of Chinese ones for example- but the quality was not there whatsoever. We subsequently found another which ironically is just across town from our original supplier. However, they did not have the tooling to cast the cams we need, so we subsequently have been developing the tooling with them as well as doing QC work on what is essentially a new part number for them. Trust me, everything that can be done to speed up the process is being done. 

I could have had these back on the market ages ago with a sub-par Chinese core- they had them on the shelf, but we don't want to do that to you guys, or ourselves. They did not have the proper hardness over the nose to survive, and the core was actually too hard, making them more brittle then they should be. You see- chill castings use "chills" placed in the tooling which cause the iron to cool and solidify faster in certain areas. This causes the formation of white iron, which is much harder then regular grey iron. The placement of those chills, and proper functioning of them, requires experience on the part of the foundrymen, and is vitally important to getting the proper function out of the cam. 

Probably more then you wanted to know, but there you go. Take it easy on us while we work this out- my guys are worried there will be a lynch mob in front of the shop one morning. :laugh:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So- the combination of the lifter bucket size, and the base circle diameter of the camshaft, determine how fast (velocity- ft/sec, m/sec, etc) you can move the valve. On the exhaust side, this isn't a huge deal, as you have a big ol' lifter. On the intake side however, you have a VERY small lifter, which extremely limits your valve velocity.
> 
> Grinding them onto a regrind, which requires reducing the base circle of the cam to incorporate more lift (see what they do there?), further reduces the maximum allowable velocity. In short, a regrind on these motors- on the intake side at least- is a serious compromise.
> 
> ...


:laugh: it has been a while since I have heard the terms white and grey iron. Material science/Material engineering or what have you, Favorite Mech eng course!!!! Just enough info


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Tooling ain't cheap!

Seems there'll be a bigger market for these when they finally do get back in stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

IE intake manifold in black finish sitting proud:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Nice ic::beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like a pag setup too:thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive seen this car in person:wave: Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Where are my posters?:laugh::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Looks like a pag setup too:thumbup:


It is not.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It is not.


You sure about that Pete? Sure looks like a cast, bottom mount to me, and its certainly not a CTS Hood warmer. Doesn't appear to be tubular either, and doesn't look like a log mani.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> You sure about that Pete? Sure looks like a cast, bottom mount to me, and its certainly not a CTS Hood warmer. Doesn't appear to be tubular either, and doesn't look like a log mani.



It's this manifold - the olddddd del rio casting... 











The car was built before the bottom mount stuff existed, and that flows better then an ATP log... We do not use pag parts stuff.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i love it when people know your setup better than you, but haven't seen it in person, worked on it, etc, etc.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

I know it's not as important as getting other products developed.. But I'm really wanting my empty wall in my garage covered with an IE banner/poster. Make these things so I can let everyone know who's parts I love! :heart:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> It's this manifold - the olddddd del rio casting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh I see. Beautiful setup regardless :thumbup:






Vegeta Gti said:


> i love it when people know your setup better than you, but haven't seen it in person, worked on it, etc, etc.


Chillax dude; I didn't realize it was Pete's car.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it isn't petes car, but he does see it everyday and do work on it, etc.it's fun for a lead sled:beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Pete has an MK2. that could be Daves car or maybe Tylers. i dunno what all of the other omployees drive.


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> IE intake manifold in black finish sitting proud:


What are those wire plug extensions under the fuel rail and where can I get them?


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

amorgio said:


> What are those wire plug extensions under the fuel rail and where can I get them?


This :thumbup:

I could use some of those.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty sure those are adapter plugs for the injectors


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> Where are my posters?:laugh::beer:





MrAkalin said:


> So when's these posters going to be for sale?


Wall posters are at print now, keep an eye out for them in a few weeks. :thumbup:



desertdubs_C said:


> I second that. A 6 foot vinyl would be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2





MrAkalin said:


> :beer: I have a very large wall that needs taken up, a huge poster or vinyl would be awesome





MrAkalin said:


> I know it's not as important as getting other products developed.. But I'm really wanting my empty wall in my garage covered with an IE banner/poster. Make these things so I can let everyone know who's parts I love! :heart:


For those of you looking for a large vinyl banner, I have 32X64" available. These are locally printed at 720dpi, 13oz gloss vinyl, installed stainless grommets, and rolled/stitched edges. They are absolutely beautiful. 



















Available now here

:thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^^^ VERY NICE!!! I'm gonna have to hold out for a poster at that price...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> ^^^ VERY NICE!!! I'm gonna have to hold out for a poster at that price...


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Winter is here, who is ready to start some big builds?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Winter is here, who is ready to start some big builds?


All that picture needs is a billet dipstick funnel :thumbup:
Don't u guys know they add 5hp and I thought u guys know everything


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This is part of our intake manifold prototype bone yard. We use our in-house rapid prototype machine to make numerous changes to our designs followed by extensive testing on our in-house engine dyno for optimized results. This ensures a quality design and the best performing manifolds available.


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

^ If you ever decide to thin out the "bone yard" let me know I'll mount one of those on my wall as "Art" and put it next to my BBS CH Wheel end table.


----------



## Silver Shadow (Jun 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> 2) It's haldex compatible.


when you say Haldex compatible what exactly do you mean?

dos the ECU have the CAN interface to communicate with the Haldex driver giving it the load and speed values it needs to function?

basally is it plug and play for Haldex equipped cars as well?

ore dose one need to set it up individually ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It has been tested to work right out of the box on haldex cars. It does feed the can bus info.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

That's dope! So no need for a haldex controller? Damn time for a haldex swap!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

04 GLI Luva said:


> That's dope! So no need for a haldex controller? Damn time for a haldex swap!


can it be setup to bias the 50/50 all the time like the "blue" controllers?


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

theswoleguy said:


> can it be setup to bias the 50/50 all the time like the "blue" controllers?


Not to speak for IE, but I don't think so. The Haldex controller activates the Haldex, not the ECU, so unless you're intercepting the signal and changing it, whichever Haldex controller you have will determine your split.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Makes sense, Ecu says hey do your haldex thing, controller says ok

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Changing out engines on our engine dyno test cell again.... :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

In this photo you can see our in-house EDM machine at work, used to rifle drill Integrated Engineering connecting rods. 










Rifle drilling forces oil to the wrist pin, this reduces friction on the pin and pin bushing, thus reducing wear. A highly recommended option for street cars that are driven frequently. Available option for all H beam rods, and standard on Tuscan I beam rods.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer::heart:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Not gonna lie, that picture is ****ing SICK


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey look. They're being finished in america! Holy crap!


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Just another reason to throw my money at you guys.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Whats the best way to get meth into an ie manifold w/ 80mm tb?


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Drill and tap runners and go direct port, or make a post tb flange and drill n tapthat


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Mindfault said:


> Drill and tap runners and go direct port, or make a post tb flange and drill n tapthat


Ive always been confused on where the best place is to go direct port. Any tips on this particular manifold? And what angle should the nozzles shoot at?


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

groggory said:


> Ive always been confused on where the best place is to go direct port. Any tips on this particular manifold? And what angle should the nozzles shoot at?


I'd talk to Max. He has drilled his stock manifold for direct port... well, quasi-direct port since he shoots across the plenum. He drilled an OEM manifold for me in the same way. I'm just taking my damn sweet time getting it all set up. 

For actual direct port, though, I'd probably just mimic what the injectors do. However, that would probably require you to machine some slugs that give you a place to drill/tap and contour to the runners to allow you to weld them nicely.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

bump for the black friday sale!

Any chance you will have FSI cranks on sale? Or is the margin on those too slim?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

MNShortBus said:


> bump for the black friday sale!
> 
> Any chance you will have FSI cranks on sale? Or is the margin on those too slim?


They are on sale if you buy one in a fully assembled short block.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MNShortBus said:


> bump for the black friday sale!
> 
> Any chance you will have FSI cranks on sale? Or is the margin on those too slim?


:wave: My offer still stands :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Posters are available and shipping now!*

Get your high quality 100lb glossy stock 1.8T posters for your garage, office, man cave, bedroom, etc.. and show off your performance parts that otherwise stay hidden inside the engine.










1.8T poster available here

For the hardcore VAG fan, you can purchase our 4 poster set including 1.8T, FSI, TSI, and 2.5L engines at a discount rate.










4 poster set available here

Even better, *all posters are 50% off* for the Integrated Engineering black friday sale! Good till the end of the month. :thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^ Yes Sir!


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Thumbs up. Grogg. Not sure on the angle, itd be hard to tell without some type of flow bench. And to see which angle/pressure/depth of nozzle shoots. I would imagine you do not want to block airflow, also dont wanna make it turbulent. However. We have forced induction. So if ur not going for that extra 2 hp race engine then. Any position would be fine that seems theoretically, and mechanically logical. But let me know if there are any good reads on it. Im sure someone has dabbledopcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Our black Friday sale is going on till November 30th, receive 10% off the 1.8T intake manifold and all intake manifold accessories! These will not be available on a sale price again for a very long time.

Here is a photo of one being used on a customers IE built race engine during our engine dyno break-in procedure. :thumbup:









the very popular Integrated Engineering intake manifold is available here. 

Happy holidays guys! :thumbup:


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i dont know if someone asked or requested it yet: how are the chances to see a cnc coolant flange without the hose connection to the rear for the guys who deleted the heater core and hoses?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

otti said:


> i dont know if someone asked or requested it yet: how are the chances to see a cnc coolant flange without the hose connection to the rear for the guys who deleted the heater core and hoses?


 x2


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

You can already buy one like that...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

schwartzmagic said:


> You can already buy one like that...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 X2 I allready got a billet coolant flange :thumbup:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a photo of one being used on a customers IE built race engine during our engine dyno break-in procedure. :thumbup:


 will your 2.0t coilpack adapters work on an AGN valve cover like this if it is tapped? or will the oil cap get in the way of CP #4?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

We have been flow testing different cylinder heads for power comparisons this week. Get ready for some impressive numbers soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

carlhuebner said:


> will your 2.0t coilpack adapters work on an AGN valve cover like this if it is tapped? or will the oil cap get in the way of CP #4?


I'll find out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

cams?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Integrated Engineering CNC ported 1.8T cylinder head, prepped for assembly. Look at those exhaust ports shine. 










Learn more about our industry leading CNC ported cylinder heads here.



ejg3855 said:


> cams?


Still working on it.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

:beer::beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

My pants are tight  :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Somehow I knew that IE would give us head before those cams materialized


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not quite sure what you meant there.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

What are the flow numbers vs lift points? And all the gory details?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

woodywoods86 said:


> I am not quite sure what you meant there.


Don't smoke your cerebral cortex on it bro..


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Head or heads up

I couldn't decide whether to laugh or not


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

woodywoods86 said:


> Head or heads up
> 
> I couldn't decide whether to laugh or not


:what: :facepalm:

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Does this CTS adapter work with the 3/8 NPT GM CTS? I believe this is the normal thread for the GM CTS, I'm just not sure if M12x1.5 is the same as 3/8 NPT.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

RipCity Euros said:


> Does this CTS adapter work with the 3/8 NPT GM CTS? I believe this is the normal thread for the GM CTS, I'm just not sure if M12x1.5 is the same as 3/8 NPT.


AFAIK the only metric to standard that was close enough to use was 10mm x 1.0 and 1/8-27 NPT.

-3AN is the same as 3/8-24 threads, i do know that also.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

the IE manifold also fit in a 20v swapped corrado :thumbup:


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

ejg3855 said:


> cams?


yes...I've been waiting patiently for these opcorn:


----------



## Lucky40 (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow, just spent 2 hours just reading through this thread. You guys are amazing. I've been working on a build on another vehicle but seeing everything you guys have done during 2012 provokes me to start messing with my 1.8t GLi again. Truely amazing work!



Vageta GTi, how you been man! Anything new on Oahu? I miss Hawaii.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

TTime said:


> yes...I've been waiting patiently for these opcorn:


We are still working on nailing down a good reliable manufacturing process for camshafts, however we do have something in the works to fill in that gap in the meantime... keep a lookout for more info. :thumbup:



Lucky40 said:


> Wow, just spent 2 hours just reading through this thread. You guys are amazing. I've been working on a build on another vehicle but seeing everything you guys have done during 2012 provokes me to start messing with my 1.8t GLi again. Truely amazing work!


Thanks for the kind words! Glad we could inspire. 




kamahao112 said:


> the IE manifold also fit in a 20v swapped corrado :thumbup:


Wow! This looks great! Nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It uses a saturn Ion sensor that has the same resistance curve as the regular 3/8" npt ones. The reason we did that is because a bosch sensor also has those same threads, and is what is supplied with the Vi-pecs / Autronics etc.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It uses a saturn Ion sensor that has the same resistance curve as the regular 3/8" npt ones. The reason we did that is because a bosch sensor also has those same threads, and is what is supplied with the Vi-pecs / Autronics etc.


What?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


use a Saturn Ion sensor, it is ACDelco Professional part number TX89 or ACDelco OE part number 213-4333


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> use a Saturn Ion sensor, it is ACDelco Professional part number TX89 or ACDelco OE part number 213-4333


I missed the use of this sensor, replacement for?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

theswoleguy said:


> I missed the use of this sensor, replacement for?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


For the IE coolant temp sensor adapter.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Must.. have.. cams..


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Three3Se7en said:


> Must.. have.. cams..


Me too


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Turbo freak said:


> Me too


X3


----------



## Leonturbo (Nov 26, 2012)

X4


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

x5


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

x6


----------



## duketasos (Jul 7, 2012)

x7


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

X8


----------



## dragonsax (Oct 22, 2012)

X9


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

X10 :facepalm:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a used set of the 2s... Taking bids lol.. . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

schwartzmagic said:


> I have a used set of the 2s... Taking bids lol.. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Clean out your inbox duder


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

PM me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*








_Integrated Engineering Shifter End Bushing Kit For MK4, MK1 TT, and Early MK5._

This kit of four cable end bushings will eliminate the excess play in your shifter. These two piece bushings are CNC machined in house from 6061 aircraft aluminum with a special bronze inner bushing. They directly replace the rubber factory cable bushings that deteriorate over time, when the factory bushings are worn out, shifts become less precise, causing you to miss shifts. Not only will you be missing shifts but, by not fully engaging gears in the transmission, you can even strip the teeth right off the gears. Fits all MK4 from late 2002, all MK1 TT from late 2002, and 2006 MK5. 

_Does not fit pre-2002.5 MK4 or TT, or 2007+ MK5._

See more here.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Any plans for a billet coolant flange without AN fitting threads?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We are considering it, it's just hard to justify when the OEM ones are SO cheap and do last "a while".


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *New Product*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re-selling 42DD ones?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

No, we designed them here / make them here. It just happens to be the obvious way to make a high quality product for this application


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No, we designed them here / make them here. It just happens to be the obvious way to make a high quality product for this application


Good to know :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

We just finished machining a brand new batch of Integrated Engineering 1.8T transverse intake manifolds for different throttle body flanges.


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We just finished machining a brand new batch of Integrated Engineering 1.8T transverse intake manifolds for different throttle body flanges.


Sweet take it does that mean mines ready in the black?

Will sort out the rest of the bits was going to chuck on the order


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

StaceyS3 said:


> Sweet take it does that mean mines ready in the black?
> 
> Will sort out the rest of the bits was going to chuck on the order


Just about, the black ones are just being finished up. Give us a call if you are in a hurry. :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

do you sell "kits" for your surge tank that include all the plumbing and wiring ready to go? i don't want to remove all my stock hoses. and don't want to order a few things, get halfway through the install and find out i need to order a few other things.

mk4 installation (actually mk1 AWD TT).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> do you sell "kits" for your surge tank that include all the plumbing and wiring ready to go? i don't want to remove all my stock hoses. and don't want to order a few things, get halfway through the install and find out i need to order a few other things.
> 
> mk4 installation (actually mk1 AWD TT).


Not currently, however we are working on lots of kits for many products including surge tanks. For now, feel free to email us and we can give you a list of products you will need. [email protected]


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Since were on the subject of Fuel rail fittings maybe you can answer this question I posted in my build thread



What fitting is between the rail and the FPR holder???









Both rail and FPR adapter are ORB fittings, the rail is 8AN and the FPR adapter is 6AN do I need something like this

*Aeromotive #027-15681 *

Swivel Union Fitting 
-8AN ORB to -6AN ORB









Or this
*Aeromotive #027-15605 *

ORB/AN Flare Reducer
-8AN to -6AN











or would this be fine for fuel
*JEGS Performance Products #555-110212 *

Flare Reducer 
-6AN to -8AN 
Black










Also can you add an O-ring top this bottom fitting and make it ORB or is that not recommended????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

One-Eight GTI said:


> What fitting is between the rail and the FPR holder???
> 
> Also can you add an O-ring top this bottom fitting and make it ORB or is that not recommended????


Any of those fittings would work, you just need to add a o-ring to the fitting if you go with ones that do not have them. 

The fitting in that photo is one of these with an o ring added. You could also use one of these.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

We have not forgot, we are still gathering data and testing different cylinder heads on our engine dyno. Get ready for a lot of data and impressive numbers coming soon!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Any of those fittings would work, you just need to add a o-ring to the fitting if you go with ones that do not have them.
> 
> The fitting in that photo is one of these with an o ring added. You could also use one of these.


Awesome, thanks alot:thumbup:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see the new data, crossing my fingers hoping it doesn't contradict my aeb head I'm purchasing tonight.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We have not forgot, we are still gathering data and testing different cylinder heads on our engine dyno. Get ready for a lot of data and impressive numbers coming soon!


If you end the debate between small port and large port heads with hard data, what will we have to argue about??? 

Really looking forward to this data. Kudos for the effort.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

We took a break from cylinder head testing to make a few runs with different cam timing degrees using an IE billet adjustable cam gear. Very impressive results! Working on a full write-up soon!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

cams what?? yes please??


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Hell yeah, i want every piece of data you guys log!  


Hi kamahao:wave:


----------



## TravisTheD (Apr 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We took a break from cylinder head testing to make a few runs with different cam timing degrees using an IE billet adjustable cam gear. Very impressive results! Working on a full write-up soon!



where can i find the colored timing belt i want a yellow one for my gfs 92 cabby 1.8 8v ....if i may ask


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mindfault said:


> Hell yeah, i want every piece of data you guys log!
> 
> 
> Hi kamahao:wave:


aloha you cam thief !!!hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

mk3jetta-man said:


> where can i find the colored timing belt i want a yellow one for my gfs 92 cabby 1.8 8v ....if i may ask


Its a gates racing tb, they only come in blue


----------



## TravisTheD (Apr 15, 2011)

Dowski12 said:


> Its a gates racing tb, they only come in blue



dam lol thank you


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We have not forgot, we are still gathering data and testing different cylinder heads on our engine dyno. Get ready for a lot of data and impressive numbers coming soon!


 What Turbo are u guys running on their


----------



## 1.8T_Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

Got a question regarding the block breather adapter. How do I go about installing it? I tried with the old o-ring on the bottom, but it makes the adapter too tall. I tried with out the o-ring, it's too short and may leak. Any suggestions?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

1.8T_Guy said:


> Got a question regarding the block breather adapter. How do I go about installing it? I tried with the old o-ring on the bottom, but it makes the adapter too tall. I tried with out the o-ring, it's too short and may leak. Any suggestions?


 Try again, its a tight fit

You may need a different revision of the retaining clip


----------



## 1.8T_Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

groggory said:


> Try again, its a tight fit
> 
> You may need a different revision of the retaining clip


 Alright, I'll give it another go. Thanks Grogg!


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

got my latest order, a little bit at a time as money allows.

billet mains
H-beam rods and new ARP 625's.
ARP main stud hardware.

and i recommend the 4 poster set, it is really nice stuff in hand. really nice work there.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Pete, may i ask why your bov is so far away from the throttle body? I thought you wanted to exhaust all charge pressure near the throttle plate because its moving air forward, not backwards in the plumbing like it would be closer to the compressor.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha. I sir, am a cam thief kamahao. Haha. Ur a gt3071r thief ha


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mindfault said:


> Haha. I sir, am a cam thief kamahao. Haha. Ur a gt3071r thief ha


haha yea just saying that cuz you got the last set of ie cams ..hahaha now i gotta wait :laugh:


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We took a break from cylinder head testing to make a few runs with different cam timing degrees using an IE billet adjustable cam gear. Very impressive results! Working on a full write-up soon!


Now this info is what I have not got around to doing myself:facepalm: Looking forward to this being released as I don't like pretty things on my engine that I have not yet used:laugh:
Cassidy can you shoot me any info that you can at present? :beer:


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

kamahao112 said:


> haha yea just saying that cuz you got the last set of ie cams ..hahaha now i gotta wait :laugh:


I'm really hoping these will be released soon, its been a long patient wait :sly:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

TTime said:


> I'm really hoping these will be released soon, its been a long patient wait :sly:


yup just gotta keep waiting


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Ive got a set!!!!  i love my ie cams


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mindfault said:


> Ive got a set!!!!  i love my ie cams


I hate u


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mindfault said:


>





01ttgt28 said:


> I hate u


im with this guy :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Take a look at the results of using an Integrated Engineering Billet Adjustable Cam Gear to advance/retard cam timing on our engine dyno. Our blog details the install, how to advance/retard, and a complete write up of the results with dyno charts. The results are very impressive! See how using our adjustable cam gear takes full advantage of the hardware you already have. 

Read the full article here!


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

Great test! Finally some hard data to prove these are worth every penny!!


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

finally it is explained in a way that people will understand what they bought and how to use it instead of considering it Bling or Swag.

really nice documentary.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

I want one but anodized blue :-(


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Take a look at the results of using an Integrated Engineering Billet Adjustable Cam Gear to advance/retard cam timing on our engine dyno. Our blog details the install, how to advance/retard, and a complete write up of the results with dyno charts. The results are very impressive! See how using our adjustable cam gear takes full advantage of the hardware you already have.
> 
> Read the full article here!


Faq material under cams

Nice job IE


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice did you guys find the max timing advance/power our did you stop with two

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Two more degrees killed it. 

Interestingly enough, we have found that +/- 1 degree or so is about the best you can expect when degreeing cams in one engine and disassembling it / reassembling it... Nevermind two entirely different engines. So, I'd definitely recommend tweaking your setup if you are looking to really dial things in. 

I always say, there is a reason why some setups scream, and other "identical" setups run like crap... It's all in the details. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

On a stock 1.8t, how much can you safy adv and ret without worrying about valve clearance issues?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

:thumbup:
you guys out do yourselves


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

groggory said:


> On a stock 1.8t, how much can you safy adv and ret without worrying about valve clearance issues?


this opcorn:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Im in for this. I want one.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

groggory said:


> On a stock 1.8t, how much can you safy adv and ret without worrying about valve clearance issues?


Or before you get a code for over/under advanced?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

20v master said:


> Or before you get a code for over/under advanced?


ahh yes the things you dont have to worry about when you are sand alone :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Far. You can go a whole tooth off and not bend anything.


----------



## BlackOpsA4 (Jan 10, 2013)

*subscribed!!*

tax return will be spent on this company mostly


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Far. You can go a whole tooth off and not bend anything.


1 tooth is 7 degrees right?


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

BlackOpsA4 said:


> tax return will be spent on this company mostly


This.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

groggory said:


> 1 tooth is 7 degrees right?


Ya, 6.666- that's almost 14 degrees crankshaft though, or the equivalent of testing everything from a 106 degree centerline to a 120... It will go further then that without hitting anything, but virtually no engines will need centerlines outside of that range.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Ya, 6.666- that's almost 14 degrees crankshaft though, or the equivalent of testing everything from a 106 degree centerline to a 120... It will go further then that without hitting anything, but virtually no engines will need centerlines outside of that range.


Excellent information.

Maybe one of these days I'll play with my adjustable cam gear and see where it takes me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*









_Integrated Engineering Bosch 044 fuel pump to OE VW/Audi clip connector fitting_
This fitting is used when installing a Bosch 044 fuel pump in place of a factory fuel filter or wherever a female OE clip connector exists on the feed system. Includes a crush washer for a perfect seal. 

Available here


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

My tax eeturn will be buying one of these cam gears. Especially after i took the head off the valves do not appear to be bent  i am so thankful for that, however. I do believe that the pos headgasket failed. There was a little water in the cylinders:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This is too cool not to share with you guys, take a look into the port machining of the Integrated Engineering 1.8T CNC ported cylinder heads. :thumbup:


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

is that one mine right there? i know you know which one is mine... you can tell me


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Send me that program on the down low so i can port my cylinder head on the HAAS at work.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Mindfault said:


> Send me that program on the down low so i can port my cylinder head on the HAAS at work.


Lol


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

opcorn::thumbup::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Neat photo to share of an Integrated Engineering torque plate being used to bore & hone a IE race block to 83mm for overbore pistons. 










Using a torque plate during the machining process guarantees an exact tolerance cylinder overbore by securing the block into the proper shape during the boring process mimicking a torqued cylinder head. This delivers true round cylinders and achieving precise piston to cylinder wall clearances.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

i hope you guys will take a few pictures when you are building/machining my solid lifter CNC'd AEB head  

especially the clearancing stuff needed just to allow the cams to turn in their journals LOL. 

its gonna be a spendy bill i know, for both this thing and the other thing, but its gonna be SO worth it!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

pluck yew said:


> i hope you guys will take a few pictures when you are building/machining my solid lifter CNC'd AEB head
> 
> especially the clearancing stuff needed just to allow the cams to turn in their journals LOL.
> 
> its gonna be a spendy bill i know, for both this thing and the other thing, but its gonna be SO worth it!


I will do my best to keep up with your order and catch what I can for you. :thumbup:
I'll go catch myself up on that order. -Tyler


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

pluck yew said:


> i hope you guys will take a few pictures when you are building/machining my solid lifter CNC'd AEB head
> 
> especially the clearancing stuff needed just to allow the cams to turn in their journals LOL.
> 
> its gonna be a spendy bill i know, for both this thing and the other thing, but its gonna be SO worth it!


:thumbup:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey pete. Did yall get my email? I need some valves, seals and a cam chain


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I will do my best to keep up with your order and catch what I can for you. :thumbup:
> I'll go catch myself up on that order. -Tyler


thanks Tyler. and i dunno if Dave talked to you about it, but i am getting fiberglass doors from Germany very shortly, and we will need some artwork for them. he said you would probably be up for some design work there.

if you need dimension of space, LMK.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

pluck yew said:


> thanks Tyler. and i dunno if Dave talked to you about it, but i am getting fiberglass doors from Germany very shortly, and we will need some artwork for them. he said you would probably be up for some design work there.
> 
> if you need dimension of space, LMK.


Send me what you have in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Earlier this month we posted a DIY article on how to adjust your cam timing using an IE billet adjustable cam gear. The article gained a lot of attention and you guys really seemed to eat it up. Last week we took the process a little further on a big turbo audi 1.8T and changed both intake and exhaust cam center lines. This is much more involved, read the full article here.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So concerning the torque plate for the cyl head/block distortion, have you guys also thought about using a bellhousing torqued to proper specs in order to compensate for that further block distortion?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Earlier this month we posted a DIY article on how to adjust your cam timing using an IE billet adjustable cam gear. The article gained a lot of attention and you guys really seemed to eat it up. Last week we took the process a little further on a big turbo audi 1.8T and changed both intake and exhaust cam center lines. This is much more involved, read the full article here.


Added to Cams section of FAQ


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Thats a lot of work^ ive done that on a few 350's. But never on anything dual cam.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Its still cold and winter outside at IE headquarters, but we know how to warm things up. Breaking in a 1.8T custom built IE race engine does the trick.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

and fuel system parts ordered #....3495!!!

Cassidy thanks for the emails back and forth the earlier part of this week last week.

Tyler thanks for the over the phone order when I had system errors.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

March is FREE poster month at Integrated Engineering! Every order will receive a free IE parts poster! www.intengineering.com 

Now is your chance to get your free 1.8T poster with that special part you have been eyeing! :thumbup:


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

March should be MAKE THE DAMN CAMS month.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweet did I get a free one with my order I just placed?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

wylde said:


> March should be MAKE THE DAMN CAMS month.


 :laugh: Is someone celebrating St. Pats already?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

l88m22vette said:


> :laugh: Is someone celebrating St. Pats already?


 Tip: Don't buy parts that were made march 17 or 18... May be a little off


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

wylde said:


> March should be MAKE THE DAMN CAMS month.


 Lmao 

I have a feeling as soon as they come into stock they will be out of stock. How many people do you suppose are waiting for these camshafts? 20? 30? 100?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Andaloons said:


> Lmao
> 
> I have a feeling as soon as they come into stock they will be out of stock. How many people do you suppose are waiting for these camshafts? 20? 30? 100?


 1.8t forum 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> 1.8t forum
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 I think that's very safe to say.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Just going to the have to watch very closely!  

I am pretty sure they will give us a heads up! They could do a pre-order and watch the tidal wave come in.


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

woodywoods86 said:


> Just going to the have to watch very closely!
> 
> I am pretty sure they will give us a heads up! They could do a pre-order and watch the tidal wave come in.


 I offered to put up a deposit. :laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Guys for the fuel lines...got everything yesterday and began installation... next time i buy AN wrenches and vice attachments. 

I wrapped them in electrical tape a few times to keep from marring up the soft alum. BTW i hate the TT as far as underhood room over my GTI... :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Andaloons said:


> Lmao
> 
> I have a feeling as soon as they come into stock they will be out of stock. How many people do you suppose are waiting for these camshafts? 20? 30? 100?


We are working very hard to get them back on the market, when they do it will be a very large amount of them available. Furthermore, when they do become available again and if they do sell out incredibly quickly again, they should not go out of stock for very long. :thumbup:



theswoleguy said:


> Thanks Guys for the fuel lines...got everything yesterday and began installation... next time i buy AN wrenches and vice attachments.
> 
> I wrapped them in electrical tape a few times to keep from marring up the soft alum. BTW i hate the TT as far as underhood room over my GTI... :banghead:


AN wrenches and AN vice jaws are a worthy investment for sure, glad you got it all figured out! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW PRODUCT*









Now available from Integrated Engineering, complete engine fastener kits! Upgrading your engine fasteners is highly recommended to strengthen the longblock assembly and reliably provide the appropriate clamping force for your increased horsepower, torque, and engine load from aftermarket equipped engines. We have assembled complete kits using the highest quality American made ARP hardware available. Complete fastener kits will ensure that high-load bearing components stay put even under the most extreme conditions, eliminating potential bearing, timing, and loose hardware problems. Integrated Engineering ARP fastener kits include all the appropriate parts matched for your engine, and includes a bundle discount for purchasing as a package deal. 

VW/Audi 058/06A 1.8T engine fastener kits available here

_Available kits for all longitudinal/transverse 058/06A 1.8T 20V engines._


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We are working very hard to get them back on the market, when they do it will be a very large amount of them available. Furthermore, when they do become available again and if they do sell out incredibly quickly again, they should not go out of stock for very long.


Best news I've had all day.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

May i ask what the friction material in the shim disc is?


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Mindfault said:


> May i ask what the friction material in the shim disc is?


Cold-rolled steel base with the electroless nickel/phosphorus coating as a matrix to hold the diamond particles. :beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

toby lawrence said:


> Cold-rolled steel base with the electroless nickel/phosphorus coating as a matrix to hold the diamond particles. :beer:


Lol could've said witchcraft and magic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

could i have some information on the stuff in the kit. 

interested in that exactly he shims are used for and how they are installed. 

also the head bolts, i thought the 2L 06a ones and the 1.8t 06a one were different. 

would these kits work for a 20/20 build (2L 06a azg/avh) with and AEB up top.


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

toby lawrence said:


> Cold-rolled steel base with the electroless nickel/phosphorus coating as a matrix to hold the diamond particles. :beer:


Feel like I just got told Santa isn't real.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> could i have some information on the stuff in the kit.
> 
> interested in that exactly he shims are used for and how they are installed.


The friction shims are used to increase the friction between flat surfaces, this takes more load off the bolts and strengthens the interface and causes less wear on the surfaces. They are very thin (.008") and cause zero alignment issues, you install them between the flywheel/crank and camgear/cam with regular length bolts. These shims increase the friction between the two components by up to 3 times what is seen with regular alloy on alloy contact. This greatly increases the load which can be carried.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Good deal. So would mcmaster-carr distribute something like that? Then i could waterjet the bolt pattern


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

No, it's a patented material and process. It was a huge pain in the butt to get those made. When we run out, that may be that, we'll see.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> No, it's a patented material and process. It was a huge pain in the butt to get those made. When we run out, that may be that, we'll see.


Geez, ypu coulda just used sand paper :screwy::laugh:


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> When we run out, that may be that, we'll see.


you wouldnt care to share how many sets are left would you


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> you wouldnt care to share how many sets are left would you


Lol may want to just order myself

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theirlaw (Nov 27, 2005)

I know it's a bit of a departure from the majority of your products, but some sort of bracket which provided structural support us flow stack + cone filter users would make my life. I hate the fact that my BPI flow stack and filter are just resting on the waterfall and I've had issues with the filter rubbing in the past. Something to suspend them in the air would be absolutely fantastic.


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

theirlaw said:


> I know it's a bit of a departure from the majority of your products, but some sort of bracket which provided structural support us flow stack + cone filter users would make my life. I hate the fact that my BPI flow stack and filter are just resting on the waterfall and I've had issues with the filter rubbing in the past. Something to suspend them in the air would be absolutely fantastic.


Same here!


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont mean to pester, but is there any word on these cams yet?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

theirlaw said:


> I know it's a bit of a departure from the majority of your products, but some sort of bracket which provided structural support us flow stack + cone filter users would make my life. I hate the fact that my BPI flow stack and filter are just resting on the waterfall and I've had issues with the filter rubbing in the past. Something to suspend them in the air would be absolutely fantastic.


 You could likely fab this up pretty easy. Long strip of 1/8" aluminum...wrap it around your intake hose using something round as a template for the bending (rivet, weld, or screw the 'ring')...bend it at roughly a 90...cut it to length and drill a hole so it can screw into the stock airbox's mount screw.


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a set of the street strip cams that I don't need anymore. If someone was waiting for a set, PM me and get them!


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

subscribed a long time ago, but not anymore for some reason...back on the bandwagon


----------



## bluebomb3r (May 8, 2010)

GLIguy85 said:


> I have a set of the street strip cams that I don't need anymore. If someone was waiting for a set, PM me and get them!


Ill take em off your hands.:thumbup:


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

bluebomb3r said:


> Ill take em off your hands.:thumbup:


Pmed


----------



## styling5030 (Feb 13, 2009)

mahle clevite release a TM77 rod bearing.

any infos on this?

http://catalog.mahleclevite.com/lv/display_parts.php?vtec=7479:7586
http://www.mahle-aftermarket.com/MAHLE_Aftermarket_NA/en/PNB_20.2.238


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

GLIguy85 said:


> I have a set of the street strip cams that I don't need anymore


:laugh: not anymore you dont :thumbup: thanks


----------



## bluebomb3r (May 8, 2010)

strange cause I sent a payment for these yesterday afternoon also


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Am I only allowed one set of cams? Both will be getting what they want


----------



## dub turbo gti (Feb 2, 2005)

I also sent a payment for cams!!


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

dub turbo gti said:


> I also sent a payment for cams!!


payment being returned. only have two sets and the first two who paid are receiving them. sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

You had 2 sets of cams just chillin?? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Three3Se7en said:


> You had 2 sets of cams just chillin?? :laugh::laugh:


one in use. one in a backup head. gotta love hoarding! :laugh:


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

It's not hoarding it's just in case... Nothing wrong with that! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

cams this summer maybe


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh ya, we are getting close now  

How many of you guys would like an intake manifold with vacuum ports already on the top and bottom so that it does not require the vacuum manifold kit? It'd make it a bit cheaper.


----------



## Leonturbo (Nov 26, 2012)

Cams, cams, cams!!!


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes vacuum ports. Yes cams. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

:thumbup: Vacuum ports.
what about having some pre tapped for W/M ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Figured you guys would like to take a look at our built 1.8T IE Race Engine on display at Wuste Vegas 2013. Some new upcoming goodies sitting on this one as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

will the dry sump setup be possible on transverse cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

theswoleguy said:


> will the dry sump setup be possible on transverse cars?


Yes, we will have them for both. :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks absolutely sick.

I don't think an extra cog and belt would fit nicely on a transverse setup...it may, but it'd be close


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Will the transverse one work with AWD and the transfer box or is it a fwd only kit

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donner454 (May 11, 2013)

How much hp does that engine setup make


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh yeah... 










So close, we can almost taste them.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm gonna buy a set even though I have no valvetrain yet!:thumbup:


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Same here. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> oh yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 boner cannot be contained.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't wait! I'll use my Autotech cam as a hood prop or a beatin' stick for places I can't keep my pistols concealed


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't always rebuild engines, but when I do its with IE components!opcorn: 

no but really, someday i'll need a rebuild and I know who I will use.


----------



## donner454 (May 11, 2013)

Are these better than catcams 58?


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

YES!!!! good job IE 

....maybe i am doing came this year :thumbup:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks like I'll be breaking the bank yet again this summer for another IE product. :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Those camshafts have been my wallpaper for almost a year now! :laugh:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

So happy! Going to buy them with the money I don't have!


----------



## Leonturbo (Nov 26, 2012)

greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Thats right, after a very long wait the newest generation of IE 1.8T performance camshafts cores are now in and receiving the final round of machining. The super popular camshafts are expected to be ready for shipping first of August. Due to the overwhelming demand of these camshafts, you can now reserve your set during our pre-order. All pre-orders will also receive a free IE T-shirt and 1.8T poster.

Available now here!








Integrated Engineering is proud to offer the second generation of VW/Audi 1.8T 20V performance camshaft sets. Integrated Engineering camshafts re-tune the sequencing of the valves, allowing for more airflow at high RPM. Version 2 of IECVA1, IECVA2, & IECVA3 camshafts feature new IE proprietary cam profiles and center lines. These new grinds result in further increased performance, cleaner idle properties, and a more linear power band!  Learn more here.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

Ordered a set.... Please don't tell my wife


----------



## Pinkmaggit (Jan 30, 2012)

you might want to edit the information here to say "intended for turbocharged applications using turbochargers in the 300-500bhp size range." rather than 5000 

http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-1-8t-20v-street-intake-camshaft

Look good though! 
:thumbup:


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

update on the cams please!!!... crossing over from early august into mid-august now and still haven't heard anything. :laugh:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

I want another set of cva1's. Just because.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

what happened to the dry sump setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

1.8T is going back on the dyno shortly to wrap that up. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Integrated Engineering 1.8T camshafts are officially in stock and shipping now!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

You say the new grinds are for more linear powerband. Will there be a comparison dyno or at least a revised dynosheet for the latest version. I'm skeptical about going all out for the 1's. Hate to sacrifice anymore midrange on top of this beast of a intake manifold :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Budsdubbin said:


> You say the new grinds are for more linear powerband. Will there be a comparison dyno or at least a revised dynosheet for the latest version. I'm skeptical about going all out for the 1's. Hate to sacrifice anymore midrange on top of this beast of a intake manifold :laugh:


Here is a engine dyno sheet on a 30R sized turbo:


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Have you got any more graphs of comparisons on a 30r sized turbo for the CVA2's as really cant make my mind up on which ones will suit my car better? When i keep looking there doesn't seem like the 1's really loose much low down at all in comparison to the 2's

Quick spec of improtant stuff is
GTX3071 .82ar
2008cc
Tubular v-band mani
IE Inlet
Ported largeport head with ferrea valvetrain on hydro's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

With the .82 and the ferrea valvetrain / IEIMVA1 intake manifold I'd do the CVA1's for sure. It's gonna want to rev.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Show off the Integrated Engineering parts of your performance engine that are usually hidden away with this stylish design! The 4th generation IE "Classic" T shirt has an all new design in 2013, add one to your next IE order.

Available HERE


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Show off the Integrated Engineering parts of your performance engine that are usually hidden away with this stylish design! The 4th generation IE "Classic" T shirt has an all new design in 2013, add one to your next IE order.
> 
> Available HERE


ugh what to do what to do get rid of the 58s for these or not on a 35R car.... tick tock tick tock


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

I like your dyno results on your intake and cams. and love your products.
I know they would yield great results on my set up. But I just can’t get the variables out of my head.

Could we get all the information on the motors/builds these results are shown in?

When looking at the cam dynos is that engine that is using your intake manifold or the stock one? 

Then is the intake dyno done with the cams and if so what cams? 

Also is this all on stock displacement? log or tube exhaust mani ? 
These both affect low and high RPM differently and I want to figure out the compounding variables before I pull the trigger.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice to see more 1.8t stuff from IE....... i was checking your van and jetta our a few days back while you were coming down the 91 here in riverside.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> I like your dyno results on your intake and cams. and love your products.


Thank you!




1999.5GTIVR6 said:


> When looking at the cam dynos is that engine that is using your intake manifold or the stock one?
> 
> Then is the intake dyno done with the cams and if so what cams?
> 
> ...


Sure, all of our camshaft dyno sheets were performed on the same engine running a PTE 5857 with a tubular manifold, RMR intake manifold (this was before ours was on the market), AEB head, and 2.0L stroker bottom end with 8.5:1 CR JE pistons.

The IE transverse intake manifold dyno was performed with the same engine running our street/strip IECVA1 camshafts.

All of the dynos where performed somewhere around 22PSI on our in-house Superflow engine dyno. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Our web store has moved!
Check out* www.performancebyie.com*, the new *Integrated Engineering* website! Our new web page now makes finding your performance parts faster and easier than ever before. The new vehicle specific drop down menus will narrow our huge product inventory down to the exact platform you are shopping for. If you are looking for a specific part, our new improved search function now has more power than ever before delivering fast and accurate results. You may also browse all our parts the same as before via the product categories. Our stylish new page layout gives us more opportunity to feature new products front and center, as well as better menu navigation and a smoother ordering process. As always, our site is entirely safe, secure, and certified for a worry-free online experience. For returning users, you can still access your existing accounts and orders using your same account log-in information. Our site is still going through some updates and changes, so please be patient with us if you run into any errors. Please enjoy our new website, and you if you have any questions feel free to message me!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I didn't even notice the redirect today, but i'm digging the new look.:thumbup:


Cams and valvetrain coming soon.umpkin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:heart: my IE cams. Made 900whp with them so far and they are deff getting the job done!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> :heart: my IE cams. Made 900whp with them so far and they are deff getting the job done!! :beer:


Fantastic!


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :heart: my IE cams. Made 900whp with them so far and they are deff getting the job done!! :beer:


Nice! I don't think anyone's feelings would be hurt if you posted the dyno graph


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is that mkv recirc catch can going to be made available outside of the kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

All_Euro said:


> Nice! I don't think anyone's feelings would be hurt if you posted the dyno graph



Next time I am at the shop I will get the file.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

dave is looking cute int hat shirt. do want that shirt.

any changes to your 3651-ish set?

any sale on stroker kits in the future?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> Is that mkv recirc catch can going to be made available outside of the kit?


Here you go:
http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...ating-catch-can-kit-with-1-2-npt-inlet-outlet

These are _VERY_ nice! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Next time I am at the shop I will get the file.


:thumbup:



Vegeta Gti said:


> dave is looking cute int hat shirt. do want that shirt.
> 
> any changes to your 3651-ish set?
> 
> any sale on stroker kits in the future?


All of our cam sets received some changes including newly tuned center lines.

We do not have any plans for stroker kit sales coming up, we will probably have a black friday sale... but those do not usually include stroker kits, rods, or pistons.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...ating-catch-can-kit-with-1-2-npt-inlet-outlet
> 
> These are _VERY_ nice! :thumbup:


this is a beautiful product, however, why did you opt to fasten the can to the top like you did? seems like what would have been a drain at the bottom is nothing more than a plug to accept the screw to go through...so if you just wanted to drain the can, it would actually make the entire assembly come apart


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

zoidmk5 said:


> this is a beautiful product, however, why did you opt to fasten the can to the top like you did? seems like what would have been a drain at the bottom is nothing more than a plug to accept the screw to go through...so if you just wanted to drain the can, it would actually make the entire assembly come apart


There is a o ring sealed machined piece in the middle of the bottom that has a drain hole in it that the plug closes. The can fastens together above this piece and drains below it. Removing the bottom plug does not loosen or disassemble the can, it is a very cool construction.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

zoidmk5 said:


> this is a beautiful product, however, why did you opt to fasten the can to the top like you did? seems like what would have been a drain at the bottom is nothing more than a plug to accept the screw to go through...so if you just wanted to drain the can, it would actually make the entire assembly come apart


If you look closer, the screw to hold the can together is actually above the drain.

The piece that accepts the screw has holes in the side as well, and the image of all the parts shows the small drain plug.

So you would screw the bottom screw in, then behind it, screw in the drain plug in the same hole.

Or at least thats how it looks to me :thumbup:

The image of the floating parts is cropped so it doesnt show the drain plug behind the bolt.

Also, for some reason this doesn't come up when using the search on your site to search "catch can" which is why I didnt see it separate from the kit.

Thanks again


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> If you look closer, the screw to hold the can together is actually above the drain.
> 
> The piece that accepts the screw has holes in the side as well, and the image of all the parts shows the small drain plug.
> 
> ...


Exactly, you got it. :thumbup:


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> There is a o ring sealed machined piece in the middle of the bottom that has a drain hole in it that the plug closes. The can fastens together above this piece and drains below it. Removing the bottom plug does not loosen or disassemble the can, it is a very cool construction.


after looking at the actual pics, i now see the brass plug/set screw that goes in behind the long screw that assembles them all together. makes more sense now, just cropped it out of your exploded view


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> Also, for some reason this doesn't come up when using the search on your site to search "catch can" which is why I didnt see it separate from the kit.
> 
> Thanks again


It sometimes takes a few hours before the search will update and find newly added products, it will show up now! :thumbup:



zoidmk5 said:


> after looking at the actual pics, i now see the brass plug/set screw that goes in behind the long screw that assembles them all together. makes more sense now, just cropped it out of your exploded view


Exactly, draining the can is very easy. We also have T-handle petcocks available to make the job even easier with zero tools. See here!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

You may have found one in your IE order, now you guys can browse our 2013 Integrated Engineering parts catalog online via our website! Check it out: www.performancebyie.com/catalog


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*​


The factory timing belt driving gears are notorious for coming loose in high RPM conditions, leading to the keyways completely breaking, gear spinning, or timing belt failure causing loss of timing resulting in valve/piston damage or complete engine failure. Along with that, we have seen failures from the powdered metal gears completely disintegrating from small cracks that develop as the timing gear crank bolt is torqued. *Eliminate* the concern of shearing your timing drive gear keyway once-and-for-all with our new billet replacement. 










In the past we have addressed this common problem by offering our dowel pin gear kits and ARP crank bolts. Although they do help, these solutions do not eliminate the poorly constructed factory timing gear. With that in mind, we set out to engineer a solid, reliable, and complete replacement for the factory gear. After serious work and testing, we have completely redesigned the factory interface, removing the weak factory gear and loose-fitting keyway, replacing it with a solid steel gear with a press-fit interface.










The new IE press-fit gears start out as a solid block of steel and get precisely CNC machined into the finished piece, with special attention taken to the area where the gear meets the crankshaft. Our billet replacement offers a press-fit, so the gear is no longer loose on the end of the crankshaft, eliminating any chance of the gear coming loose and shearing the keyway. We finish them with a bright zinc plated finish to prevent against corrosion.










These gears feature a stronger 6-bolt damper interface, they are a direct fit for all 06A 1.8T engines but require the use of a 2.0T FSI 6 bolt crank damper pulley. _Fluidampr 6 bolt FSI crank damper recommended._

*Features*
Billet steel construction
Press-fit interference, eliminates chance of failure
6 bolt damper interface (uses FSI damper)
Zinc plating to combat corrosion
Includes new damper bolts

*AVAILABLE NOW HERE​*
Also highly recommended:
*IE/ARP Crank Damper Bolt* - Replace your factory crank bolt with the IE designed and ARP manufactured high quality crank bolt for secure consistant clamping loads. Your timing gear is only as secure as your crank damper bolt!

*FSI Fluidampr crank pulley* - A stock crank pulley is designed for a stock engine. When an engine is modified, the stock crank pulley does not do it's job of keeping vibrations to a minimum. Using a special design, Fluidampr pullies will eliminate much of the vibration produced by your engine. That will keep your flywheel, trigger wheel, and timing gear on the crank even at high RPM usage leading to longer engine life and less wear of the rotating assembly fasteners.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

That crank gear looks awesome. Always thought cast steel for such a critical part was kind of silly.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

This new gear looks like it needs to be installed with the crank out of the car?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

MNShortBus said:


> This new gear looks like it needs to be installed with the crank out of the car?


I doubt it. It looks like it installs the same as an OE crank gear. It's just a better version of the OE crank gear.

I have a question for IE regarding the material. I'm curious how well the material holds up to rust/ corrosion. The OE gear gets a little surface rust on it..but nothing too bad. Not sure what grade/ finish you guys are using. Would you mind commenting on that?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

MNShortBus said:


> This new gear looks like it needs to be installed with the crank out of the car?


I was thinking the same thing since they say it is "press-fit". However, you might be able to get away with tightening down the crank bolt to get it pressed on.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I guess it depends on if they meant press fit or tight fit


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

MNShortBus said:


> This new gear looks like it needs to be installed with the crank out of the car?





Chris164935 said:


> I was thinking the same thing since they say it is "press-fit". However, you might be able to get away with tightening down the crank bolt to get it pressed on.


The gear can be installed on the car, line up the keyway and push it on with your hand until tight (wont be much) then use the crank bolt to pull the gear the rest of the way on. The gear will seat very, very, very tight when the crank bolt reaches torque spec.



groggory said:


> I have a question for IE regarding the material. I'm curious how well the material holds up to rust/ corrosion. The OE gear gets a little surface rust on it..but nothing too bad. Not sure what grade/ finish you guys are using. Would you mind commenting on that?


We have all these gears zink plated to keep them corrosion free. As long as you do not damage the coating by scratching the surface hard or dropping it there will be no corrosion problems. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Oops. Double post.

EDIT: Would it be possible to get this crank gear tapped for an 06A 1.8T dampener? For those of us that already have an 06A Fluidampr?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Chris164935 said:


> EDIT: Would it be possible to get this crank gear tapped for an 06A 1.8T dampener? For those of us that already have an 06A Fluidampr?


At this point I don't believe we have any plans to offer a 4 bolt version. The 4 bolt interface is another common failure point, it simply is not strong enough and under spec for higher power / higher rev engines. We have seen plenty of these come loose over the years, and causes major problems. Apparently so did VW as they went to a 6 bolt interface on newer 4 cylinders as well. This gear is designed to be a complete and final performance reliable solution including the bolt interface, once the gear and crank fit are strengthened the 4 bolt interface becomes the weakest point.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> At this point I don't believe we have any plans to offer a 4 bolt version. The 4 bolt interface is another common failure point, it simply is not strong enough and under spec for higher power / higher rev engines. We have seen plenty of these come loose over the years, and causes major problems. Apparently so did VW as they went to a 6 bolt interface on newer 4 cylinders as well. This gear is designed to be a complete and final performance reliable solution including the bolt interface, once the gear and crank fit are strengthened the 4 bolt interface becomes the weakest point.



Lol. I guess we're gonna see 4 bolt fluidamprs in the classifieds soon


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW, now i know what to ask for this X-mas. a crank pulley with matching fluid damper!........ 

would there be an option to get this crank pulley with dual dowel pins by chance? i ask as i have used the dowel pin pulleys to fix damaged cranks in the past. yes this new crank pulley presses on tight but what if the key way is trashed?...... that is where the pins come in nice. i line up the crank pulley by hand in the proper spot, then drill for pins. had 3 motors with damaged cranks get fixed this way and all are holding up just find. its a cheap way to fix a botched t-belt job or whatever the previous owners of these card did to the poor things. 

keep cranking out the awesome parts guys


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

carsluTT said:


> WOW, now i know what to ask for this X-mas. a crank pulley with matching fluid damper!........
> 
> would there be an option to get this crank pulley with dual dowel pins by chance? i ask as i have used the dowel pin pulleys to fix damaged cranks in the past. yes this new crank pulley presses on tight but what if the key way is trashed?...... that is where the pins come in nice. i line up the crank pulley by hand in the proper spot, then drill for pins. had 3 motors with damaged cranks get fixed this way and all are holding up just find. its a cheap way to fix a botched t-belt job or whatever the previous owners of these card did to the poor things.
> 
> keep cranking out the awesome parts guys


I would like to know an answer to this as well...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*PRODUCT UPDATE*​









The new IE version 2 vent-to-atmosphere billet catch can is designed to catch all of the oil fumes and gunk omitted from the factory engine breather systems. This not only removes the blow-by oil and build-up, but will greatly help reduce oil buildup in the intake system, valves, combustion chamber, vacuum system, and PCV hoses which relates to power loss and poor drivability. Our VTA catch can simply installs in place of your factory breather system with two 1/2NPT breather inlets.




























The V2 IE billet VTA catch can features an all new state-of-the-art baffle system, this design separates more oil than traditional catch can designs and keeps the liquid in the chamber and out of your engine bay. This sleek catch can is fully serviceable, easily disassembling if needed. Draining the catch can is simple with use of a bottom mounted drain plug. The included choice of 90 degree or straight mounting bracket makes installing the can into any engine bay easy, finish your install with anodized fittings and hose found in our web store. This beautiful can is finished with a bright black anodize finish, which maintains a stealthy appearance, while looking great in your engine bay. 




























*See more here!*​
*The new V2 VTA catch cans are also now featured in our MK4 1.8T complete catch can kits!​*


----------



## teamx (Mar 6, 2011)

Will you.be offering the recirculating can as an option to the 1.8T catch can kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

teamx said:


> Will you.be offering the recirculating can as an option to the 1.8T catch can kit?


We are working on offering full catch can kits for as many platforms as we can in both VTA and recirculating. I do not have an ETA for a MK4 recirculating kit at this time.


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi guys don't suppose you could post some plots up of the cams tested at higher boost pressures?

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

StaceyS3 said:


> Hi guys don't suppose you could post some plots up of the cams tested at higher boost pressures?
> 
> Cheers


What cam set and at what boost pressure would you like?


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What cam set and at what boost pressure would you like?


1's and 2's if possible?

Probably 35 psi if you've got them would be lovely? Just interested how much they like higher boost pressures


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

what is the max pressure expected inside of your surge tanks???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

StaceyS3 said:


> 1's and 2's if possible?
> 
> Probably 35 psi if you've got them would be lovely? Just interested how much they like higher boost pressures


They will perform the same with similar curves and power bands... of course they will make more power at higher boost levels.



zoidmk5 said:


> what is the max pressure expected inside of your surge tanks???


Zero, surge tanks should not be pressurized. If they are set up correctly with the proper feed return as supplied in the diagram they will have no pressure inside the tank.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Zero, surge tanks should not be pressurized. If they are set up correctly with the proper feed return as supplied in the diagram they will have no pressure inside the tank.


thats what i was looking for...thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

zoidmk5 said:


> thats what i was looking for...thanks


No problem. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> At this point I don't believe we have any plans to offer a 4 bolt version. The 4 bolt interface is another common failure point, it simply is not strong enough and under spec for higher power / higher rev engines. We have seen plenty of these come loose over the years, and causes major problems. Apparently so did VW as they went to a 6 bolt interface on newer 4 cylinders as well. This gear is designed to be a complete and final performance reliable solution including the bolt interface, once the gear and crank fit are strengthened the 4 bolt interface becomes the weakest point.


On the 4 bolt interface, what is it exactly that fails? The bolts themselves? I have some ARP studs that fit perfect into the bolt holes and are the perfect length for this application...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*


*Integrated Engineering Manual Boost Controllers*

A manual boost controller (MBC) is a simple way to raise boost pressure and increase horsepower on your turbocharged engine. The new IE MBC can not only adjust boost effectively above the base wastegate pressure, but through extensive research and development we have designed a unit that will reducing spool times and keep consistent boost pressures.










The IE MBC has been designed with a ball and a spring, so you can expect boost control to be linear and smooth with no concern for spiking compared to bleed style boost controllers. The IE MBC uses a ceramic ball versus a steel ball, which can move much quicker and let boost through faster due to the material being lightweight when compared to steel. It is critical to have the ball move quickly, as it makes boost control nearly instant and keeps the boost pressure consistent.










This red anodized billet unit is designed to be adjustable from the base wastegate pressure to over 30 psi without having to swap internal components, making it perfect for nearly any turbo setup. Install is made easy and attractive for any engine bay with the included stainless steel mount bracket and hardware . 










To make the IE MBC even more universal, we offer them with the option of ¼” hose barb fittings or -4AN fittings. The barb fittings are to be used in any setup using rubber or silicone vacuum hose and the-4AN fittings are used when braided lines are preferred. The -4AN fittings feature the same M10X1.0 thread as popular Tial brand wastegates for ease of install. Simply purchase an additional -4AN fitting (IE part number IEBAUU9-5), choice of -4AN hose ends, and your choice of -4AN braided line for an easy install. All of these items are available in our web store.










Each boost controller includes a stainless steel mount bracket, bolts, and nuts for mounting. If opting for the barb fitting style, three feet of silicone hose will be included as well.










Learn more about the new IE MBC HERE!


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Does IE still offer billet heater core fittings?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

MNShortBus said:


> Does IE still offer billet heater core fittings?


Sorry, we do not re-sale or manufacture those at this time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*​
You asked for it, you got it! 1.8T 06A *4 bolt* press fit timing gears!



The factory timing belt driving gears are notorious for coming loose in high RPM conditions, leading to the keyways completely breaking, gear spinning, or timing belt failure causing loss of timing resulting in valve/piston damage or complete engine failure. Along with that, we have seen failures from the powdered metal gears completely disintegrating from small cracks that develop as the timing gear crank bolt is torqued. *Eliminate* the concern of shearing your timing drive gear keyway once-and-for-all with our new billet replacement. 










In the past we have addressed this common problem by offering our dowel pin gear kits and ARP crank bolts. Although they do help, these solutions do not eliminate the poorly constructed factory timing gear. With that in mind, we set out to engineer a solid, reliable, and complete replacement for the factory gear. After serious work and testing, we have completely redesigned the factory interface, removing the weak factory gear and loose-fitting keyway, replacing it with a solid steel gear with a press-fit interface.










The new IE press-fit gears start out as a solid block of steel and get precisely CNC machined into the finished piece, with special attention taken to the area where the gear meets the crankshaft. Our billet replacement offers a press-fit, so the gear is no longer loose on the end of the crankshaft, eliminating any chance of the gear coming loose and shearing the keyway. We finish them with a bright zinc plated finish to prevent against corrosion.










*Features*
Billet steel construction
Press-fit interference, eliminates chance of failure
4 bolt damper interface for use with 1.8T factory or Fluidampr damper
Zinc plating to combat corrosion
Includes new damper bolts

*AVAILABLE NOW HERE​*
Also highly recommended:
*IE/ARP Crank Damper Bolt* - Replace your factory crank bolt with the IE designed and ARP manufactured high quality crank bolt for secure consistant clamping loads. Your timing gear is only as secure as your crank damper bolt!

*Fluidampr 06A 1.8T crank damper* - A stock crank pulley is designed for a stock engine. When an engine is modified, the stock crank pulley does not do it's job of keeping vibrations to a minimum. Using a special design, Fluidampr pullies will eliminate much of the vibration produced by your engine. That will keep your flywheel, trigger wheel, and timing gear on the crank even at high RPM usage leading to longer engine life and less wear of the rotating assembly fasteners.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *NEW PRODUCT*​
> You asked for it, you got it! 1.8T 06A *4 bolt* press fit timing gears!
> 
> 
> ...


I added the new crank gear to the crankshaft section of the FAQ. Just so ya know.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

groggory said:


> I added the new crank gear to the crankshaft section of the FAQ. Just so ya know.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks! :thumbup:


You guys have a lot of nice parts. I try to keep the FAQ updated with best practices and current recommendations of parts, but sometimes they get overlooked.

Take a read through the FAQ and if you don't see some of your stuff properly represented, just let me know and I'll get it updated.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

groggory said:


> You guys have a lot of nice parts. I try to keep the FAQ updated with best practices and current recommendations of parts, but sometimes they get overlooked.
> 
> Take a read through the FAQ and if you don't see some of your stuff properly represented, just let me know and I'll get it updated.


I'll do that when I have a spare few days. Ha ha Thanks for keeping us in the loop, there is not much for the 1.8T we don't do.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Of course you guys release a 4 bolt version right after I buy a 6 bolt fluidampr. 

Oh well, 6 bolts is better than 4.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> At this point I don't believe we have any plans to offer a 4 bolt version. The 4 bolt interface is another common failure point, it simply is not strong enough and under spec for higher power / higher rev engines. We have seen plenty of these come loose over the years, and causes major problems. Apparently so did VW as they went to a 6 bolt interface on newer 4 cylinders as well. This gear is designed to be a complete and final performance reliable solution including the bolt interface, once the gear and crank fit are strengthened the 4 bolt interface becomes the weakest point.


what happened to "4 bolt will be the weak link"?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

have you guys drilled and pinned any of the new crank gears by chance?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

zoidmk5 said:


> what happened to "4 bolt will be the weak link"?


4 bolt IS the weak link. However, nobody wants to re-purchase their dampers so we gave up and did the 4 bolt version. If you are purchasing a new pulley and damper together, I would highly recommend using the 6 bolt version. There's really no down side. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

turbodub said:


> have you guys drilled and pinned any of the new crank gears by chance?


No we have not, there is absolutely no reason to. The new press-fit gear is incredibly strong and reliable, dowel pinning it would have no purpose.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> No we have not, there is absolutely no reason to. The new press-fit gear is incredibly strong and reliable, dowel pinning it would have no purpose.


cool thanks. 

are the 6 bolt versions oblong like the oem ones or round?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

turbodub said:


> cool thanks.
> 
> are the 6 bolt versions oblong like the oem ones or round?


That entire slightly elliptical design of the OE FSI gear is really only possible in a molded/cast gear such as the OE one and would not be easily possible to do on a CNC steel gear. That design is really very simple and is to help increase the longevity of the OE belt life. However, on an aftermarket car that would require one of our gears anyway the belt life is already sacrificed and the OE gear design is going to do nothing at all to help there anyway. In fact, that design is not even needed on OE vehicles with the recommended timing belt replacement interval. As long as you are changing your belt before 200,000 miles (and you should regardless) that is not a feature that will make any difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Pretty cool photo of our lead Race Engines tech assembling an 06A long block:










This custom ordered IE Race Engines 1.8T stroker long block is being assembled with an IE CNC ported cylinder head. Get the most power out of your valvetrain with the market leading highest flowing cylinder heads available. The porting designs have been optimized for each application and multi-access CNC machining guarantees this porting design is equal and exacting across every port. This high-level porting process is followed up with IE proprietary LiftMAX valve job optimizing flow and valve lift conditions. IE Race Engines line of short blocks, cylinder heads, and long blocks will deliver the highest quality performing components for your project.

LEAR MORE


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*



Introducing the new Integrated Engineering High Flow Head Kits. Release the most power out of your 1.8T cylinder head with these upgraded valve train kits allowing you to rev the engine higher and make as much power as possible. We have assembled these exclusive High Flow Head Kits around our dyno proven, CNC machined camshafts. To cater to our customers, these kits were put together to include the essential parts for a valve train upgrade at a discounted kit price: save $50 with the basic kit or $100 with the ultimate kit! Whether you are looking for street/strip or street cams, standard or +1mm valves... we've got all the options covered between our basic and ultimate kits. 

*BASIC KIT*



Basic kit includes:
- Choice of IE 1.8T street/strip or street camshaft set
- IE 1.8T valve spring/retainer kit
- 8 IE 6mm exhaust valve stem seals
- 12 IE 6mm intake valve stem seals
- 1.8T timing tensioner tool kit

*ULTIMATE KIT*



Ultimate includes:
- Choice of IE 1.8T street/strip or street camshaft set
- IE 1.8T valve spring/retainer kit
- 8 IE 6mm exhaust valve stem seals
- 12 IE 6mm intake valve stem seals
- 1.8T timing tensioner tool kit
- 20 IE valve guides
- Ferrea intake valve set (choice of standard or +1mm oversized)
- Ferrea exhaust valve set (choice of standard or +1mm oversized)

*Read more about our high flow head kits and the individual components HERE*


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Do y'all intend on making one of them fancy press fit gears for the TDI cranks?

I recently replaced my OEM gear and crank pulley with the 6 bolt interface gear and fluidamper on my 1.8t.

I've been throwing around the idea of doing a 2.1 build and would like to keep my 6 bolt fluidamper and just replacing the crank gear.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

MÄDDNESSS said:


> Do y'all intend on making one of them fancy press fit gears for the TDI cranks?
> 
> I recently replaced my OEM gear and crank pulley with the 6 bolt interface gear and fluidamper on my 1.8t.
> 
> I've been throwing around the idea of doing a 2.1 build and would like to keep my 6 bolt fluidamper and just replacing the crank gear.


Not at this time, if the demand is there we might in the future. We do still carry our dowel pin gear solution for that crank, but not in 6 bolt.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Not at this time, if the demand is there we might in the future. We do still carry our dowel pin gear solution for that crank, but not in 6 bolt.


I knew that. I just don't wanna fork out another $400 for another Fluidamper pulley.

I'll keep an eye out to see if y'all release it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Another IE Race Engines 1.8T 20V engine is wrapping up. Here is a cool photo of the IE adjustable timing gear just installed.










This billet timing gear allows you to dial in your ideal peak power by adjusting your powerband. Learn how here.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Not at this time, if the demand is there we might in the future. We do still carry our dowel pin gear solution for that crank, but not in 6 bolt.


I noticed when I picked up my 6 bolt TDI crank gear that the invoice said discontinued. Guess I got lucky, but why is it so?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

gitman said:


> I noticed when I picked up my 6 bolt TDI crank gear that the invoice said discontinued. Guess I got lucky, but why is it so?


It was up there! lol. I knew I saw it.

It was probably discontinued due to low demand. But that's just my theory.


----------



## gitman (May 13, 2004)

the unfortunate alternative is getting the FSI gear and then machining down the snout on the crankshaft to fit


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know about machining the crank, I think the cranks have a special coating over the core material.

I was thinking of machining the gear to make it bigger.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*



The IE Race Engines sport series 1.8T 06A "sport" assembled short blocks have been designed as the perfect solution to meet the demand of today's highly advanced performance aftermarket turbochargers in an original displacement shortblock. Advanced technology of recent aftermarket turbochargers are making higher boost pressure levels earlier in the RPM band. This early onset torque and power results in a very strong power band, but in doing so the stress and load on the connecting rods, rod bolts, and bearings are greatly increased to dangerous levels. IE Race Engines 1.8T sport series short blocks have been optimized with performance and reliability in mind to meet the demands of high stress loads placed on these components to keep your rotating assembly operating strong for long engine life. 




























Many short block revisions underwent countless hours of engineering and torture testing on our in-house engine dyno to determine the best selection of parts and build specifications, this extensive design and testing process ensures your new short block assembly will perform with the up-most reliability.

*IE Tuscan I-Beam Forged Rods*
IE Tuscan rods are our premium forged offering uniquely engineered to be strong and light by utilizing our egg shape I beam design, this shape very evenly distributes the high compressive loading onto the connecting rod beam while reducing unnecessary weight. With the included rifle drilling option, oil is forced to the wrist pin by means of a small hole drilled through the rod vertically. This reduces friction on the pin and pin bushing, thus reducing wear. 

_*Mahle Motorsport 8.5:1 81.5mm Pistons*_
Mahle pistons utilize weight optimized aluminum pistons manufactured from high-temperature resistant aluminum silicon alloy. This alloy along with Mahle's refined design and production technology enable an ideal combination producing pistons with low weight and high load-bearing capacity. 

*Mahle Motorsport rod/main bearings* 
Mahle's proprietary tri-metal bearing provides a stiffer foundation for high load use designed with state-of-the-art software for the ideal oil film thickness, this all greatly reduces the chance of spinning a bearing. This state of the art bearing technology ensures durability for long engine life.




























IE engine development engineers have obtained the knowledge unique to the VW/Audi engines necessary to properly machine, clearance, and assemble these blocks. Once the OEM block and crank is cleaned and multi-point inspected, an Integrated Engineering torque plate is bolted to the block for an exact tolerance cylinder over bore and hone. This secures the block into the proper shape during the boring process guaranteeing true round cylinders and achieving precise piston to cylinder wall clearances. Along with perfect file fit piston rings, the block deck receives a fresh machined surface for a proper head gasket seal and strong compression. The main caps are installed and measured to exacting specifications using new OEM main studs ensuring exact roundness for proper crank stability. The rotating assembly is then installed with the IE Tuscan connecting rods, Mahle 81.5mm 8.5:1CR pistons, Mahle Motorsport rod and main bearings, and the polished OEM 06A forged crankshaft by an IE expert engine builder. The final short bock assembly includes a multi-point critical dimension check list with all measured clearances, and a instruction & care pamphlet.

IE 1.8T 06A sport series short block is the reliable performance bottom end your VW/Audi big turbo build deserves. *Click here to learn more.*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*









*Sport Series Cylinder Heads*
The Integrated Engineering Sport Series cylinder heads are designed to make meeting your performance goals hassle free, more enjoyable and easily attainable. The IE Sport Series cylinder heads come complete with machine work and assembled with performance valvetrain, ready to increase horsepower as well as support higher RPM levels. We have designed these with factory drivability in mind, taking care to build them with the proper components to offer smooth, quiet operation and the longevity you would expect from a brand new engine. As power levels increase over the course of your project, you can count on your Sport Series engine components to function reliably for years.









*Springs and Retainers*
In high RPM applications, stock valve springs are simply too soft and may result in valve float and misfire issues. By upgrading to an Integrated Engineering spring and titanium retainer kit these issues will be eliminated. IE valve springs are wound from the highest quality ovate wire available, which reduces stress levels in the spring, while increasing spring rates. By installing lightweight titanium retainers, valvetrain mass is reduced, further reducing the risk of valve float associated with increasing the rev limit of the engine. Our spring and retainer kit resolves rockers arm and retainer clearance issues, which are very common in this application.









Valve Guides
Integrated Engineering guides are CNC machined from a proprietary alloy which improves wear resistance and heat transfer from the valve to the cylinder head. These two factors result in increased longevity of your valvetrain components, as well as decreased knock and more power. With the internal clearance reamed to exact tolerances after installation, our guides are sure to last for long periods of time with minimal wear from standard operation.









*Valves *
Stock valves found in the cylinder head were not designed to withstand the punishment of larger power setups and are a common failure point. Stock valves are known to disintegrate, allowing the heads to come off and destroy the engine internally. This is due to the stems being hollow and filled with sodium. To solve this problem, we incorporate forged one-piece Ferrea valves, which are solid instead of sodium filled. We use +1mm head valves, which increase flow while allowing the valve seats to be cut in a new area, which allows factory install heights to remain unchanged.









*Valve Seals & Keepers*
With each assembled cylinder head, we install a set of our performance valve stem seals. As with the factory configuration, polyacrylic seals are used for the intake side. The exhaust seals need special attention due to the added heat from higher horsepower and RPM levels, so viton seals are used in place of the poly seals, which are much more heat resistant and less likely to become brittle over and fail after thousands of miles. We retain the standard triple-groove valve/keeper setup, which we have found to be effective for high RPM use. Each cylinder head is assembled with a new set of valve keepers.









*Precision Assembly*
Performance components are only half the battle when it comes to properly building a performance cylinder head, the other half is precision machine work. Our cylinder heads are built with the same level of care as the rest of our race engines, with every critical dimension measured before shipping. Before we begin to disassemble the cylinder head for machining, we perform a multi-point inspection on each core head. Inspection points include, but are not limited to:

-Check cam journals for excessive wear
-Check combustion chambers for damage
-Check all threaded holes and studs for stripping or damage
-Check flatness of deck surface, including dents
-Check intake and exhaust manifold flange area
-Check valve seats for damage
-Check for signs of previous machining
-Check lifter bores for damage
-Confirm that cam cover is original to head

*Cleaning*
Before beginning the machining process, we clean each head by soaking in a hot solvent tank and/or soda blasting, depending on severity.

*Valve guides*
We remove the original valve guides in your cylinder head, then press a set of new IE guides in their place. They are then reamed to the correct inside diameters to match the valves that are used, ensuring that the exhaust valves have the additional clearance that is necessary.

*Valve job*
To get the most flow from the standard ports, we perform a multi-angle valve job, matching the Ferrea +1mm valves flawlessly. With multiple angles cut into the valve seat, the transition from the port into the combustion chamber becomes smoother, allowing the air to flow more freely. With small changes in the valve job angles, significant flow gains can be measured, enough to effectively increase the horsepower of the engine.

Available for all large port or small port 1.8T 20V engine codes. SEE MORE HERE!


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

Can this gear be fitted while the engine is still on the car or not? Especially on small engine bays of VW polo Gtis 20vt (Europe) etc?

Is it a very tight fit compared to the oem one? Would someone require to have it heated and then fitted into the crankshaft?


Thanks


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

brwmogazos said:


> Can this gear be fitted while the engine is still on the car or not? Especially on small engine bays of VW polo Gtis 20vt (Europe) etc?
> 
> Is it a very tight fit compared to the oem one? Would someone require to have it heated and then fitted into the crankshaft?
> 
> ...


At least on a Golf you can get to the crank bolt easy enough. No idea about a Polo.

I would imagine you could. The gear is not a HARD press fit onto the crankshaft. However, there is a big 'ol bolt that smashes this gear onto the crankshaft that has a torque spec of around a million foot pounds, so have a cheater bar handy.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually Groggory don't put wrong torque specs on here. I'm pretty sure it's a million and one ft pounds


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

That's like 1,355,000 Newton meters. 



One-Eight GTI said:


> Actually Groggory don't put wrong torque specs on here. I'm pretty sure it's a million and one ft pounds


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

brwmogazos said:


> Can this gear be fitted while the engine is still on the car or not? Especially on small engine bays of VW polo Gtis 20vt (Europe) etc?
> 
> Is it a very tight fit compared to the oem one? Would someone require to have it heated and then fitted into the crankshaft?
> 
> ...



Finally the Billet pulley gear has arrived (aint got it on my hands yet but v soon) 


Seriously, what is the torque spec needed to install it?

I bought an ARP bolt too so what are the specs for when the ARP bolt is installed along with the new Billet gear?

Loctite or ARP lube needed?

Also the 4 bolts that bolt on to the billet gear have to be replaced with new? Dont know if new ones are included in the package + what torque specs are needed for those 4 bolts? Is locktite needed?

Thank you guys


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Crank bolt:
74 ft-lbs plus a 1/4 turn with some 30 weight oil.
If using red loctite the ratings are higher. 78 lbs plus a quarter.

Not certain on the 4 bolts, but they are not much. I think 10nm. Someone else can verify.


----------

